# Boardikuttertour 2006!



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2006)

MoinMoin Ladies & Gentleman!

Wie in jedem Jahr soll auch in diesem wieder die sagenumwobene

*Boardiekuttertour​*(neudeutsch BKT06)

sattfinden. Jedoch soll es diesmal nicht der kalte (und schweine windige) Winter sein sondern der sonnig warme *Sommer*. :q

Die Anzahl der Angler möchte ich auf 34 Teilnehmer beschränken  
Ein wenig mehr Platz ist schon echt klasse und klasse soll die Tour werden.

Sollten sich wieder Sponsoren finden die eine Tombola oder eine Preisverleihung unterstützen würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen!
Bis jetzt haben sich:

*- Nordangler    (www.der-norden-angelt.de)
- ThomasKubiak                  (www.gummitanke.de)
- HAKUMA                          (www.hakuma.de)*

bereit erklärt etwas in den Topf zu schmeissen #6 
Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar mehr!

Vielen Dank an *Hakuma *
die jetzt schon 
ein Tolles Pilkerset gesponsort haben!#6 

Ebenfall ein fettes Dankeschön an die *Gummitanke* 
die ein echt *dickes * Set aus Rollen und Pilkern mit in 
den Topf geworfen haben!!#6 

Als Kutter hat sich die MS SIMONE (www.hochseeangeln-eckerfoerde.de)
letztes Jahr sehr gut bewährt und wird wieder unser Zuhause für einen Tag sein.

Wer noch eine "schiffsnahe" *Unterkunft *sucht wird hier bestimmt was passendes finden |rolleyes 
http://www.ostseebad-eckernfoerde.de/gastgeber.html

Nun zum wichtigsten dem Termin!

Wir fahren am Sonntag den 

*13.08.2006*​
Der Termin ist gebucht und an dem wird nicht mehr gerüttelt.

Prüft also bitte alle vorher ob Ihr am 13.08. wirklich Zeit habt und meldet Euch dann bei mir.

Der Preis wird sein: *30€*​
Darin sind enthalten Ausfahrt und richtigem Mittagessen! 
(keine Suppe oder so) also 5€ mehr und dafür allinclusive.
Das Gericht werd ich noch vorher besprechen und dann veröffentlichen.

Anfang Juni schicke ich dann meine Bankverbindung per PN raus. 
Zahlungsziel werde ich in der PN angeben.
Wer dann drüber ist wird abgelöst 
So habe ich noch die Möglichkeit Ersatzleute mit reinzunehmen.
Ist ja klar das ich mich absicher möchte.Sonst kann ich die Differenz aus eigener Tasche zahlen und da hab ich nicht viel Lust dazu
Letztes Jahr hat alles Gut geklappt,ich hoffe in diesem Jahr auch.

So sry Jörg das ich soviel von Dir abkopiert habe 

Anhängen werde ich jetzt noch die Teilnehmerliste und Nachrückerliste
wie in meiner ersten Umfrage erwähnt werde ich erst ab heute Meldungen aufnehmen und hier zeitnah aktualisieren.

Als Teilnehmer werden wie immer erstmal die "alten" höhö Hasen aufgenommen ich bitte um eine BerichtigungsPN falls Ihr keine Zeit haben solltet.

Die Nachrücker werden wie letztes Jahr ausgelost damit auch jeder eine Chance hat noch mitzukommen. Und nicht angesichts der Listen vom letzten Jahr einfach beidreht.

*So hier die bisherigen Teilnehmer*:

1	Lotte --> Stephan
2	Nordangler --> Sven
3	Cottonfox --> Jan
4	Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky
5	Pitus02 --> Lars
6	jigrunner --> Stefan
7	Heggi --> Jürgen
8	Seeteufelfreund --> Martin
9	ralle --> Ralf
10	Pete --> Peter
11	Stingray --> Thomas
12	oh-nemo --> Jörg
13	Angelcarsten --> Carsten
14	Bulli --> Björn
15	Happy --> Klaus
16	Blauortsand --> Jelle
17	Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter
18	Hinnerk --> Heinrich
19	Marco H. --> Marco
20	Takoda --> Thorsten
21	HamburgSprook --> Markus
22	Norgeklaus --> Klaus
23	Stadtmaus --> Cathrin
24	Meeresangler_OH --> Jürgen
25	Leguan8 --> Björn
26	Hendrik --> Hendrik
27	Sylverpasi --> Dennis
28	Laggo --> Claas
29	oppa 23 --> Björn
30	Toto --> Thorsten
31	jan 77 --> Jan
32	detlef B --> Detlef
33	freelander --> Marc
34	Dorsch888 --> Stefan

*Und Nachrücker:*


      Reppi
      Toffee
      Marco-no name
      Hardi
      Wulli
      vazzquezz
      Micha_2
      JapanRot
      Guiffri
      Hendreich
      Ines
      Keule
      Gleissberg
      T.T
      Torti


Auf Bald


Kai


----------



## Nordangler (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Jupp werde zu 99,9 % dabei sein. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich nehme 2Plätze:m nehme mich bitte in die Nachrückerliste auf
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@ Dosch888 
wie Du siehst ist noch ein Platz in der Teilnehmerliste frei also nix Nachrücker!


----------



## Toffee (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hallo Leute,

da ich noch nicht zu den "alten" gehöre , melde ich mich als Nachrücker #01, falls Platz #34 nicht noch fei ist.

Gruß Toffee


d,h.Wenn ich Pech hab , bin ich garnicht dabei?|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

oki-nehme die NR 34 und den 1 Nachrückerplatz:m


----------



## Toffee (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> oki-nehme die NR 34 und den 1 Nachrückerplatz:m


 
Den ersten Wunsch hat dir Kai schon erfüllt , das zweite geht nicht*:g 

Gruß Toffee


----------



## detlefb (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Thx Kai,
wie ich sehe  habe ich mich ja gerade noch rechtzeitig angemeldet.
Da hast du ja wieder richtig Arbeit gehabt.

Herzlichen Dank!#6 #6 

Aber wieso trägt Jelle meine Jacke??


----------



## ralle (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Feine Sache !!

Werde den Termin nächste Woche abklären und gebe dann bescheid!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Moin ,
danke Kai für Deine PN . Lieder muß ich für *diese* Boardikuttertour absagen :c :c :c :c :c :c  . July ,August und bis Mitte September hab ich 0 Chancen wegen Ernte frei zu bekommen . Also was dem einem Leid des anderen Freud , ein Platz ist frei geworden . Wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour und fangt ein paar Dorschi  für mich mit |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hallo Kai, 

die Orga läuft spitze. Ich bin dabei.

Freu mich schon.


Gruss Jörg


----------



## Hardi (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Kai,
"Simone" schönes Ding. Setze mich neuen bitte auf die Nachrückerliste.


----------



## Hamburgspook (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin,

na vielen Dank für die PN.

Bei so einem Ereignis bin ich natürlich dabei.
Die letzte Tour hat super Spass gemacht, viele nette Boardies kennen gelernt.

So muss das sein. Vielleicht auch diesmal mit mehr Fisch.

Also kannst mich fest mit einplanen.

Viele Grüße
Hamburgspook

Schei*ß FCN .....................


----------



## meeresangler-oh (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hallo Kai,
ich bin auch gerne dabei!!!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Wulli (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin,

Nachrückerliste bitte um einen Namen erweitern! 

Wulli


Gruß

Wulli


----------



## angelcarsten (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Tach


Bin dabei zu 100%, muss doch dieses mal klappen mit dem Pokal.


Freu mich schon riesig auf euch Fischköppe:m :m :m .


Werde dann schon wie jedes Jahr Freitag zu euch stoßen und  Samstag tranieren |supergri |supergri .


Ps. Ralle melde dich dann  bei mir wie es aussieht bei dir


Gruss Angelcarsten#6 #6


----------



## Stingray (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Bin dabei #6 ! Und nimm mal vazzquezz in die Nachrückerliste mit auf.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Sauber Leute! Hab die Liste schon erweitert. :q
Schade Michael das es bei Dir nicht klappt...


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Schade Michael das es bei Dir nicht klappt...



Das kannst *lauuuut* sagen |supergri . Hatte mich schon so drauf gefreut , aber so is das Leben halt :c :c :c :c 

Ach ja , der 2. Satz in Deiner Sigantur gefällt mir sehr gut 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> July ,August und bis Mitte September hab ich 0 Chancen Gruß aus Eutin Michael



Sry Micha aber damit deckst Du alle Möglichkeiten ab. Und vorher sind Ferien.



Ich habe die Listen der Sponsoren, Teilnehmer, Nachrücker und Unterkünfte nochmal erneuert!

Wer eine Unterkunft buchen möchte wird bestimmt auch was passendes finden


----------



## Heggi (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hallo Kai,
vielen Dank für die PN, ich bin selbstverständlich dabei !!   Ich finde es nur schade, das ich alleine nach Eckernförde fahren muß, weil Micha nicht mitkommen kann.#q Freue mich aber auch schon jetzt die " alten Hasen" wiederzusehen. Viele Grüße an alle, Heggi.


----------



## leguan8 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ja ich bin auch dabei!!!!

Fahrgemeinschaft kai???


----------



## micha_2 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

hallo würd gern mitkommmen, also ab in die Nachrückerliste. Micha


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ja Kaipi! Marc und ich sich zu 100% dabei #6..... Wat freu ich mich schon wieder!!!! Ich hoffe ja, dass unsere geheime Bestellung aus den Staaten noch rechtzeitig da ist


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@Kai.... Nur als Tipp...... Markier doch bitte mal die fest zugesagten Namen mit "BLAU" oder "ROT", damit man sehen kann, wer dabei ist. Das erleichtert den Überblick...........#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

MoinMoin!

Sauber Heggi, Sylverpasi & Co willkommen an Bord! Markierung ist nicht 
nötig es kommen ja alle 

Micha_2 bist drauf.

@ Björn Klar fahren wir zusammen!

@ Heggi vielleicht kannst Du ja wenigstens mit 
einem aus der Nähe zusammen fahren?!


----------



## Hendrik (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Kai,
ich bin auch gerne wieder mit dabei :m


----------



## Toto (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Freu mich schon, bin natürlich auch wieder dabei. Nach der Gaudi letztes Jahr werd ich das auf keinen Fall verpassen. #6 

Der 13.08. ist im Kalender eingetragen. Vielleicht schaff ichs ja auch schon am Samstag zum Training mit Carsten und Ralle .... mal schauen :q


----------



## JapanRot (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

aHOI !!! Nimmst du mich bitte auch in die Liste auf ???
Dankööööööööö


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Hendrik & Toto! Super das Ihr wieder dabei seit!
War letztes Jahr klasse mit Euch! :q

@ JapanRot Schon geschehen


----------



## Honeyball (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Na aber hallo !!!

Nach einem PC-freien Wochenende gleich heute morgen im Büro diese freudige Nachricht !!!

Ich muss zwar dann noch mit Hinnerk sprechen, aber geht mal davon aus, dass das klar geht.
Ist zwar das erste Wochenende nach den Ferien, aber schaun wir mal...


----------



## Jan77 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

|bla: So Kinder,
auch ich werde wieder versuchen den Pokal abzugreifen.

Bis dahin werde ich dann natürlich einige male Trainieren, damit ich auch mal so einen "großen" Fisch fange wie Pete und Dennis:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Honey & Jan!

Super das Ihr auch wieder dabei seit!


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So Leute ich düs nachher wieder ab in Richtung Lehrgang... 

Bin Freitag wieder zu hause also bitte nicht meckern wenns net so aktuell ist.


Also schöne Woche!!


Kai


----------



## SuperMario (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Nun zum wichtigsten dem Termin!
> Wir fahren am Sonntag den *13.08.2006*


 
Wie ich's bereits befürchtet hatte, hab an dem Wochenende noch 'ne viel bessere Verabredung :m nämlich mit den Dickschädeln im geliebten Land#a :l .​ 
... aber schade ist's schon. Wäre nach den Berichten der Vorjahre auch gern mal bei so'ner Tour dabei gewesen :c . Vielleicht klappt's ja im nächtsen Jahr.

*Wünsche auf jeden Fall jetzt schon allen Teilnehmern der BKT06 viel Spaß und jeden Menge Fische #6 #6 #6 *

@Kai: Super-Kompliment für die Organisation, speziell die Idee mit den Auslosen der Nachrücker |wavey:


----------



## vazzquezz (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@stingray: Danke fürs "Einlisten" #6 

V.


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Jan77 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis dahin werde ich dann natürlich einige male Trainieren, damit ich auch mal so einen "großen" Fisch fange wie Pete und Dennis:m



Mhhh mich kannst Du damit nicht meinen :q.... Ich fang doch immer nur HERINGE auf den BKT´s! :q:q:q........


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Jo Sylverhering! :q


----------



## ralle (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

dat geit !!


 - wird zwar stressig da mein Kollege noch Urlaub hat, aber ich kann ja Carsten nicht alleine da hoch lassen 

freue mich schon riesig !!


----------



## Honeyball (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@ralle, Carsten, ...
sollen wir schon mal beim Griechen reservieren??? :m :m :m


----------



## angelcarsten (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> @ralle, Carsten, ...
> sollen wir schon mal beim Griechen reservieren??? :m :m :m


 

jo das kannste scho machen war ja super lecker gewesen.


Gruss Carsten


----------



## guifri (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@torsk_rd
"@ Guifri Du bist doch der Sektbuddelvergesser nicht wahr?   "

richtig, aber dann nimm mich bitte auch auf die nachrückerliste:q 

ich will mit...........


----------



## norge_klaus (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hi Männers !

Bin natürlich dabei, Stadtmaus (leider nicht) natürlich auch. (Damit ist ein weiterer Platz zu vergeben !) Leider nicht !

Gruß Norge_Klaus

PS: Beim Griechen ist Pflicht !


----------



## Hendreich (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hallo Torsk RD
Schreib mich mit zu den Nachrückern. Vieleicht hab ich Losglück. Bei meinem WM Ticket hats ja auch geklappt.Alles gute noch in diesem Jahr und Petri Heil
Steffen


----------



## Bulli (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Kai!

Happy und ich sind auch wieder dabei


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@norge_klaus (und stadtmaus)
Wie, Kathrin kommt nicht mit ???
Kathrin, Du gehörst doch quasi schon zum Inventar, das kannst Du doch nicht machen !!!

@Hendreich
also, wenn ich ein WM-Ticket fest hätte und keines für die Kuttertour, dann würde ich mein WM-Ticket sofort zum Tausch anbieten :m  (allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass einer von der Truppe freiwillig abspringt :q :q :q )

:z @alle anderen  |jump: 
...und es wird wieder so viel Spaß wie die letzten Jahre !!!|laola:


----------



## Nordangler (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Das ist mein Hochzeitstag und mein Frauchen hat mir für die Tour freigegeben.
Bei so viel Glück muß ich ja einfach Tagessieger werden.

Sven


----------



## guifri (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

"Das ist mein Hochzeitstag und mein Frauchen hat mir für die Tour freigegeben.
Bei so viel Glück muß ich ja einfach Tagessieger werden."

Also mir würde das ja zu denken geben, wenn meine Frau mir so ohne weiteres am Hochzeitstag freigäbe |kopfkrat #h :g


----------



## norge_klaus (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hi Männers ! Auf Wunsch einzelner Herren habe ich gestern Abend ein wenig Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet und Stadtmaus überzeugt.

Soll heißen wir kommen wieder zu zweit !

Gruß norge_klaus


----------



## Ines (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hallo Torsk RD,
nimm mich bitte auch zu den Nachrückern.

Danke und beste Grüße,
Ines


----------



## angelcarsten (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Männers ! Auf Wunsch einzelner Herren habe ich gestern Abend ein wenig Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet und Stadtmaus überzeugt.
> 
> Soll heißen wir kommen wieder zu zweit !
> 
> Gruß norge_klaus


 

klaus es geht SUPER gemacht#6 #6


----------



## ralle (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ja Mensch Klaus wie haste denn das wieder hinbekommen ????

3 Daumen hoch -- ohne Smily


----------



## pitus02 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hallo Kai,
vielen Dank für die PN, ich bin selbstverständlich dabei |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

MoinMoin!

So Liste ist auf Stand! 

Super, dass so viele sich die Zeit nehmen und wieder an 
unserer Tour teilnehmen wollen!

Auch ein besonderes Willkommen an unsere Stadtmaus die mir da ja einen ganz schönen Schrecken eingejagd hat. Phuu mal gut das Klaus und seine Boys so gute Argumente hatten. :q :q


----------



## norge_klaus (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hi Raubfischer,

hoffe Dein Lehrgang war nicht zu anstrengend. Bin in einer ähnlichen Situation in FFM.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Klaus!

Ne ist net sehr schwer ist ne niedrige Ebene. 
So eine Art Vorbereitung auf meinen Meister.

FFM toll!! und ich darf momentan in Lingen/Ems büffeln...
(lass Dich nicht vom Hammermann treffen  )


----------



## Toffee (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich fürchte , dann werden wir Nachrücker kaum Chancen haben dabei zu sein * *bei mir gings um 4 min...

Gruß Toffee


----------



## vazzquezz (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Toffee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fürchte , dann werden wir Nachrücker kaum Chancen haben dabei zu sein * *bei mir gings um 4 min...
> 
> Gruß Toffee



4min?? |kopfkrat 

Hab ich was verpasst? 

Ich hab mich zwar bei der Nachrückerliste ürsprünglich weiter vorn gehofft, aber seit wann geht´s da um Minuten???

V.


----------



## Toffee (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> 4min?? |kopfkrat
> 
> Hab ich was verpasst?
> 
> ...


 
Am 28.1 15.00 Uhr machte Torsk_RD den Beitrag fertig , zu dem Zeitpunkt war Platz #34 noch frei.Um 15.22 Uhr meldete sich DORSCH888 mit 2 weiteren Teilnehmern an.Ich machte mein Posting um 15.26 Uhr, da war aber noch nichts aktuallisiert.Und somit gings für mich in die Nachrückerliste, wo halt wenn ausgelost wird,wer mitkommen darf.So sind halt die Regeln.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Jo röchtechhhh!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Toffee schrieb:
			
		

> Am 28.1 15.00 Uhr machte Torsk_RD den Beitrag fertig , zu dem Zeitpunkt war Platz #34 noch frei.Um 15.22 Uhr meldete sich DORSCH888 mit 2 weiteren Teilnehmern an.Ich machte mein Posting um 15.26 Uhr, da war aber noch nichts aktuallisiert.Und somit gings für mich in die Nachrückerliste, wo halt wenn ausgelost wird,wer mitkommen darf.So sind halt die Regeln.
> 
> Gruß Toffee


 

Sorry,soll net wieder vorkommen............:m 

Trotzdem drücke ich Dir die Damen,das Du noch einen Platz ergattern kannst!!!#6 

MSWBG: dorsch888|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So, ich hab dann gestern mal den Hinnerk informiert, dass er am 13.08. einen Termin mit mir hat.
Unser beider Finanzvorstände waren pesönlich dabei anwesend und haben keinerlei Bedenken geäußert (ganz im Gegenteil: 





			
				unsere Ehefrauen schrieb:
			
		

> Eckernförde im Sommer, da könnten wir ja eigentlich mitfahren


, na sowas#d  :q )

Also liebe Nachrücker, unsere beiden Plätze geben wir leider nicht ab #c 

@Klaus und @Kathrin:#h  Na siehste, geht doch #6 #6 #6


----------



## Honeyball (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Außerdem:
Wer soll Euch denn sonst die Kartoffelsäcke vor der Nase wegfangen ???


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Jo Honey!

Unser Anwärter auf den Titel *Sackangler 2006!*


----------



## Lotte (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

moin-moin,

komme gerade zurück aus der antarktis und lese diesen beitrag!!!

da ich ja ganz oben stehe, gehe ich davon aus, daß ich dabei bin!!! werde das mal alles durchlesen um zu begreifen, wann ich wo sein muß !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Jo Honey!
> 
> Unser Anwärter auf den Titel *Sackangler 2006!*



Ich war am WE mit der MS Blauort unterwegs. Ich kann euch allen nur sagen, dass es immer noch Säcke zu fangen gibt. Ein Kollege von mir hatte einen maßigen am Pilker sauber gehakt! 

Also @Honey..... Gas geben, damit der Titel "Sackangler 2006" an Dich geht. Jelle hatte ja auch einen. Es gibt sie also doch und anscheinend vermehren sie sich unaufhörlich :q.....#6 

Mir kamen wieder die Lustigkeiten hoch von unser letzten BKT :q:q:q..... Man bin ich heiss....:m


----------



## T.T (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Finger heb!
Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück.


----------



## Honeyball (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ja, Dennis, dann werd ich mich wohl mal dran machen und einen "Sack-Wanderpokal" basteln.
Den gibt's dann auf der Rückfahrt für den mit dem größten Sack und falls keiner an Board erfolgreich ist, nominieren wir eine Jury, die den "Sackangler 2006" anhand irgendeines anderen Ereignisses benennt. (z.B. sowas wie Jelles Miniteil beim letzten Mal wäre dann in die Wertung gekommen) :m


----------



## Honeyball (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				T.T schrieb:
			
		

> Finger heb!
> Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück.


Meinst Du für die Verlosung der freien Plätze oder für die Säcke ??? :m


----------



## T.T (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du für die Verlosung der freien Plätze oder für die Säcke ??? :m



Zu erst das eine, dann evtl. das andere. #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

MoinMoin!

So hab mal schnell aktualisiert....

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Moin Kai ,
wenn ich schon nicht dabei sein kann:c :c :c :c :c :c  , dann mir aber bitte mitteilen wer den Wanderpokal Nudelholz bekommen hat , damit ich ihm Mehl für den Kuchen als Trostpreis schicken kann |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin Kai ,
> wenn ich schon nicht dabei sein kann:c :c :c :c :c :c  , dann mir aber bitte mitteilen wer den Wanderpokal Nudelholz bekommen hat , damit ich ihm Mehl für den Kuchen als Trostpreis schicken kann |supergri
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael




Yes Sir!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

MoinMoin!

*DENNIS!!!* Wat is eigentlich mit dem AB Kuttertour Tagescounter?!


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Wer will das ???


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. März 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

so mal wieder aktualisiert  

schönes Wochenende!!!


----------



## Reppi (3. März 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Kai; schreib mich bitte auch mal auf die Warteliste........


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. März 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Jawoll ist gemacht!


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. März 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So mal wieder auf Stand gebracht :q

Lange nichts mehr von Euch gehört! Lebt Ihr eigentlich noch? Oder übt Ihr alle schon fleissig und sagt nichts darüber? :q :q :q


----------



## Hendrik (8. März 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> So mal wieder auf Stand gebracht :q
> 
> Lange nichts mehr von Euch gehört! Lebt Ihr eigentlich noch?



na klar, aber der 13.08. ist noch sooooooo lange weg :c  man sollte eine Vor-Boardikuttertour 2006 starten |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. März 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Dat geit doch bestimmt noch los! Müt wi mol kieken...


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. März 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Hendrik schrieb:
			
		

> na klar, aber der 13.08. ist noch sooooooo lange weg :c  man sollte eine Vor-Boardikuttertour 2006 starten |rolleyes



Wenn uns das MF..... Wetter endlich mal hold sein sollte, dann halt Dir das nächstbeste WE frei Henne. Wir müssen noch 2 B-Day-Angeln vor Mai abgeleistet haben! Uns bleibt nur einmal März und einmal April, sonst weint er Burnomat wieder :q:q:q


----------



## Cottonfox (13. März 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hey Hey,

alles super bei dir? Ich hoffe doch! Ich wollte nur mal fragen wie und wann die Bezahlung stattfinden soll oder schreibst du dann nochmal wenn bezahlt werden soll? 

"der Fuchs springt nicht weit aber genau!!!!"

Gruß 

Cottonfox


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. März 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hallo!

Jupp ich schick dann ne PN raus!


----------



## Stingray (28. März 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ganz schön ruhig hier geworden #h .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. März 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ja leider... ist ja auch noch leider so laaaaaaange hin


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Keine Angst... Ich hab gestern mal vom BB getestet. Die Dorsche sind wieder dicht unter Land #6...... Wasser hat jetzt 2,8°C.....Jiiiihaaaaaaa.....:q


----------



## Honeyball (28. März 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Tja, noch stehen einzelne andere Termine im Raum, aber auch der 13.8. rückt näher. Mein Counter tickt schon in der Signatur, weil Dennis#h  ja (noch) schwächelt :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Haben eigentliche einige von Euch vor Samstag schon "anzureisen".wenn ja,dann würde ich es nämlich auch.......dann könnte man z. b. abends zum "Griechen" oder so........

Gruß Stefan#h #h #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. März 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Stefan!

Also ich werde spätestens Freitag schon anrücken und Samstag schonmal die Spinne vom Strand, BB oder Schlauchi schwingen :q

Abend ne Runde Fleischberge vernichten ist save 

Wobei ich da auch noch einen netten Italiener kenne...


----------



## Honeyball (25. April 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Haben eigentliche einige von Euch vor Samstag schon "anzureisen".wenn ja,dann würde ich es nämlich auch.......dann könnte man z. b. abends zum "Griechen" oder so........
> 
> Gruß Stefan#h #h #h




Aber hallo, Stefan,

der Grieche am Samstag gehört zum festen Programm der BKT. Wir freuen uns doch schon jetzt auf die Fleischberge als ideale Grundlage bei stürmischer Ausfahrt !!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

super............

hast Du mal eine Anschrift wg. Übernachtungsmöglichkeit??


----------



## Honeyball (28. April 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> super............
> 
> hast Du mal eine Anschrift wg. Übernachtungsmöglichkeit??




Versuch's mal hier:
 Kaffehaus&Konditorei  
 Armin Heldt  
 Sankt-Nikolai-Str.   1 
 24340 Eckernförde  
Telefon
 04351-2731


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. April 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Wann gehts endlich los????


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hallo,
mich würde mal interessieren, wie die momentane Teilnehmerliste ausschaut und auch die Nachrückerliste (da bin ich nämlich drauf), weil ich wirklich gerne mitfahren würde.
Gruß
Burkhard


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Rrrrriiiiiischtiiiiissccchhhhh! WO IST DER KAI???


----------



## ralle (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Also angelcarsten und ich haben die Übernachtung klar.

Anreise 11.8 -- scharfes Training am 12.8   und am 13.8 wird alles abgesahnt !!


Es könnte langsam August werden


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Also jedesmal, wenn 1-2 Tage vorher geübt wurde von diversen BOARDIS, dann wurde am STICHTAG nicht viel gefangen! Ich bin der Meinung, dass man ein allgemeines Angelverboot 5 Tage vor dem Eventstart veranlassen sollte!!! :q:q:q:m


----------



## ralle (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Nix da -- ihr Fischköppe trainiert das ganze Jahr und uns Binnenländler soll das untersagt sagen |abgelehn 


oder du hälts und am 11. frei , so das wir uns richtig die Kante geben und am 12. das Training absagen |krank:


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

:q Neeee neeeee neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hier trainiert keiner!!! Ich werd mich drum kümmern, dass ihr nicht trainieren könnt! löl


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

MoinMoin!

Ich bin *DA!!!* Es ändert sich nur nichts in der Teilnehmerliste da die Jungs auf Ihren Plätzen sitzen wie die Fliegen auf der Sch****! :q :q :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So ein paar Veränderungen sind eingebaut... 

Die Gummitanke hat ein echt fettes Set gepackt!

*1000 Dank nochmal an alle Sponsoren!*


----------



## leguan8 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Schade Kai!


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

MoinMoin Leute! #h 

Tja Leute leider hats mich jetzt auch mal erwischt....#q 

Meine Lehrgangsplanung hat sich auf dem Kopf gestellt und genau in der Zeit wo unsere tolle BKT ist bin ich wech... :v 

Was bedeute das?

Die Tour wird ganz normal stattfinden der neue Orgamann ist ab sofort:

der Boardmod Björn alias *Leguan8

*

Danke Björn für Dein klasse Einsatz! Wenn fürs nächste Jahr wieder jemand gesucht wird der die Orga schmeissen soll ich meld mich gerne wieder freiwillig.

Also eigentlich ist alles wie beim alten nur meinen Orgaplatz wird der Leguan8 übernehmen und meinen Platz als Angler hat der *Franky vonne Tanke* bekommen.#6 

Also Leute ich wünsche Euch ne schöne Tour und hoffe wenigstens über einen schönen Bericht teilnehmen zu können 

Bis Denne

Kai


----------



## angelcarsten (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Na soooooooooo ein Scheiss aber lebbe geht weiter#c #c 


Dennis mein 10. bester Freund mach kein Scheiss sonst müssen wir doch am Freitag und Samstag wech.

Also lass uns tranieren |gr: |gr: 

Gruss Angelcarsten


Wer ist denn noch ab Freitag oben??????????????????????????


----------



## Die Gummitanke (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Na, da freu ich mich doch das ich dabei bein !!!!!!!!!!!!
Wird bestimmt ne feine Tour.

Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis mein 10. bester Freund mach kein Scheiss sonst müssen wir doch am Freitag und Samstag wech.
> 
> Also lass uns tranieren |gr: |gr:
> 
> Gruss Angelcarsten



Mhhh na gut! Aber lasst mir noch einen Schwanz drin hab schon lange keinen mehr gehabt!


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Kai Du Radde! Du kannst mich doch nicht alleine bei den Jungs lassen. Die zerfleischen mich bestimmt wieder!!! Schade, dass Du nicht mit kannst.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ach Dennis Du schaffst das schon! Sonst kannst Du ja Kapitän Claus fragen ober er dich im Maschinenraum in Schutzhaft nimmt


----------



## Die Gummitanke (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Aaach no problem.
Den Dennis kenne ich und werd Ihn trösten, zwischen den Leos die da vielleicht hochkommen.

Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Fränkyyyyy...... Wolln wa zusammen was pumpen der eine oder andere schuppige Schwanz wird doch wohl da sein oder???


----------



## goeddoek (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Mhhh na gut! Aber lasst mir noch einen Schwanz drin hab schon lange keinen mehr gehabt!



Sorry, Dennis - aber das schreit nach TATÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## dorschiie (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, Dennis - aber das schreit nach TATÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


 
und wieder einer erwicht.#6


----------



## Blauortsand (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

bin nicht mit dabei da muß ich mich in norge rumärgern mit die fische!

war nett gesetzt zu sein - hatte aber nie zugesagt 

meinen platz kann gerne reppi haben - nur diesen würdig einnehmen wird er wohl nicht schaffen, da ihm leider dafür das anglerische potential fehlt 

Grüße von hier nach ditschiland ))


----------



## goeddoek (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> b
> 
> meinen platz kann gerne reppi haben - nur diesen würdig einnehmen wird er wohl nicht schaffen, da ihm leider dafür das anglerische potential fehlt




Ts,ts,ts,ts,tsss - Jelle,Jelle |uhoh: :q 

Reine Verleumdung - wenn auch zu einem guten Zweck  #6 
Ich durfte dem Maitre des Meersangelns - was sag ich - der Pavlova der Pilkrute unlängst zuschauen :q :q :q :m 

De kann dat woll #6 :q


----------



## Die Gummitanke (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@sylverpasi und all: JeppDennis, da werden wir doch schon den einen oder anderen Dorsch hochpumpen !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, Dennis - aber das schreit nach TATÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Georg alter Anscheissser! Das kann ja wohl nicht angehen! Du glaubst ja gar nicht, wie sehr ich mich auf DICH freue.... JAJAAAA!!!! 

Wie viele hast Du mir jetzt in der Vergangenheit schon reingehämmert....3 oder 4 oder ist das jetzt sogar schon der 5te??? 

Ich glaub... nein ich hoffe, dass wir beide den ganzen Tag auf dem Kudder beisammen sind und Spaß haben werden!!!! #6 :q :q :q :q :q :q :q #6


----------



## Reppi (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@FL-Nasenbär


> meinen platz kann gerne reppi haben - nur diesen würdig einnehmen wird er wohl nicht schaffen, da ihm leider dafür das anglerische potential fehlt


Wenn Du mit Potenzial Zeit meinst, kann man darüber reden.... 
Ansonsten...........wie oft habe ich Dich dich dieses Jahr schon weinen gesehen....2-3 mal ????
Aber war auch ganz erfrischend zu sehen, dass Du auch nur aus H2O und Gewebe bestehst...:q :q :q 

@Georg
Sei nicht zu streng, mit diesen aufstrebenden Jungspunden....


----------



## Nordangler (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Also nach dem jetzigen Stand bin ich dabei.

Sven


----------



## goeddoek (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@ Sylverpasi 

Es ist die fünfte.Wär mir lieber gewesen, wenn die mit meinem 1111 Posting kommt, ging aber leider nicht.

War mir aber trotzdem eine Ehre und besonders ein Vergnügen :q :q :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Jau dann mal herzlichen Dank da rüber :r!!!! Das kost Dich bald n Bier :q:m.....


----------



## goeddoek (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Daran soll's nicht liegen #g


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Mannnnnn wann war die Tour noch mal??? :q..... Jetzt am SO oder wann??? Ich hab voll Bock!


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Mhhh na gut! Aber lasst mir noch einen Schwanz drin hab schon lange keinen mehr gehabt!


 
hach nee...dafür bekommst Du als erste Amtshandlung von mir ein samtweiches, nasal gehauchtes und farblich abgestimmtes *Taaaatüüütataaa!#d #d #d *


----------



## JapanRot (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich will Auch Miiiiiiiiiiiiiit#t


----------



## Blauortsand (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @FL-Nasenbär
> 
> Wenn Du mit Potenzial Zeit meinst, kann man darüber reden....
> Ansonsten...........wie oft habe ich Dich dich dieses Jahr schon weinen gesehen....2-3 mal ????
> ...


----------



## Ines (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Die Warteliste ist ja noch ziemlich lang - 15 Leute. Ich glaube nicht, daß von denen noch alle mitgenommen werden.
Darum mein Vorschlag: Wollen wir Nachrücker nicht versuchen, sozusagen eine B-Mannschaft aufzumachen und zusammen auf einem anderen Kutter anheuern? Ich kenne von der Warteliste die wenigsten, es wäre sozusagen ein Überraschungstrip. Aber das kann ja ganz lustig werden.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Reppi (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Ines !
Bin auch einer von den "Nachrückern"..
Ich behaupte mal, dass noch 3-4 Jung´s sich abmelden und wenn wir dann ne "Gegenveranstaltung" machen, fehlen wir hier...., oder ?


----------



## Ines (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Reppi,

als Gegenveranstaltung wollte ich das auch nicht verstanden wissen. Eher als Möglichkeit für die, die nicht dabeisein können, doch noch zusammen angeln zu fahren. Die Chance nachzurücken finde ich natürlich auch noch attraktiver. Vielleicht sollten wir erst mal abwarten.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## micha_2 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hallo, meine augen tränen. aber du mußt mich von der nachrückerliste nehmen. habe jetzt schon 4 ausfahrten im august. mal sehen im nächsten jahr. und allen anderen wünsch ich viel spaß. micha


----------



## Nordangler (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Sag mal hatte ich schon bezahlt? Geht ja bald los.
Wenn nicht schicke eine PM mit den Kontodaten, damit ich überweisen kann.

Sven


----------



## Stingray (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal hatte ich schon bezahlt? Geht ja bald los.
> Wenn nicht schicke eine PM mit den Kontodaten, damit ich überweisen kann.
> 
> Sven


 
Da warten wir alle drauf  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## spinnracer (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich würde gerne mitfahren. Werde bei Klaus eine Woche auf dem Kutter verbringen. Der Sonntag wäre mein letzter Urlaubstag auf dem Kutter...


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Nein es hat noch niemand bezahlt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Björn wird bestimmt bald die Daten rausschicken


----------



## angelcarsten (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

hi

es wird auch langsam Zeit mit der Kohle ist nicht mehr lange hin:m :m 

Gruss Carsten



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Björn wird bestimmt bald die Daten rausschicken


----------



## leguan8 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hallo Leute,

ich muß nun auch absagen. Ich Stecke arbeitsmäßig zu weit drin, so das ich auch öfter am WE arbeiten muß. Ihr habt ja gemerkt, das ich nicht mal was schreiben konnte, als ich die Orga von kai bekam. Nun wird Sven (Nordangler) den rest machen.

ich wünsche EUch viel Spaß und Petrie Heil.


----------



## JapanRot (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIiiichhhhhhhhhhhhhhh WILL ;-)


----------



## Nordangler (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So, dann werde ich mal alles checken und dann die Daten jeden zuschicken. Spätestens nächste Woche werden die Kontodaten rausgeschickt. Bis Ende Juli möchte ich das Geld dann zusammen haben. 

Teilnehmerliste wird erneuert. Da Jelle und Leguan abgesagt haben rücken die nächsten nach. Einmal Reppi für Jelle und Toffee für leguan.

1 Lotte --> Stephan
2 Nordangler --> Sven
3 Cottonfox --> Jan
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky
5 Pitus02 --> Lars
6 jigrunner --> Stefan
7 Heggi --> Jürgen
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin
9 ralle --> Ralf
10 Pete --> Peter
11 Stingray --> Thomas
12 oh-nemo --> Jörg
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten
14 Bulli --> Björn
15 Happy --> Klaus
16 Reppi
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich
19 Marco H. --> Marco
20 Takoda --> Thorsten
21 HamburgSprook --> Markus
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin
24 Meeresangler_OH --> Jürgen
25 Toffee
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis
28 Laggo --> Claas
29 Marco-no name
30 Toto --> Thorsten
31 jan 77 --> Jan
32 detlef B --> Detlef
33 freelander --> Marc
34 Dorsch888 --> Stefan

Und Nachrücker:


Hardi
Wulli
vazzquezz
Micha_2
JapanRot
Guiffri
Hendreich
Ines
Keule
Gleissberg
T.T
Torti

Sind die anderen Teilnehmer noch aktuell? Bitte eine Bestätigungs PM an mich.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Nordangler (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So sind nun schon 3 absagen!!
Nachrücker sind aufgenommen worden.

Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich muss leider auch die Tour absagen #t 
Unser Urlaub fällt genau auf den Termin.

Demjenigen der für mich nachrückt 
wünsch ich viel Spaß |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Schaut mal wie schnell nachgerückt wird.
Also alle die noch mit wollen ran an die Tasten


----------



## angelcarsten (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Tach 


Bin noch dabei#6 #6 #6 #6 

Gruss Carsten


----------



## Stingray (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> So sind nun schon 3 absagen!!
> Nachrücker sind aufgenommen worden.
> 
> Sven


 

Bin bei neuen Absagen für Hardi und vazzquezz |supergri #6 .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Schaue gleich nochmal rein, bin gerade am einfrieren. 
Na da bin ich jetzt schon recht zuversichtlich, dass das was wird.
Gruß Hardi


----------



## Nordangler (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

oh-nemo hat leider auch abgesagt. Dann rückt Hardi nach


1 Lotte --> Stephan
2 Nordangler --> Sven
3 Cottonfox --> Jan
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky
5 Pitus02 --> Lars
6 jigrunner --> Stefan
7 Heggi --> Jürgen
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin
9 ralle --> Ralf
10 Pete --> Peter
11 Stingray --> Thomas
12 Hardi --> Thomas
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten
14 Bulli --> Björn
15 Happy --> Klaus
16 Reppi
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich
19 Marco H. --> Marco
20 Takoda --> Thorsten
21 HamburgSprook --> Markus
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin
24 Meeresangler_OH --> Jürgen
25 Toffee
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis
28 Laggo --> Claas
29 Marco-no name
30 Toto --> Thorsten
31 jan 77 --> Jan
32 detlef B --> Detlef
33 freelander --> Marc
34 Dorsch888 --> Stefan

Und Nachrücker:

Wulli
vazzquezz
JapanRot
Guiffri
Hendreich
Ines
Keule
Gleissberg
T.T
Torti
PM angeln

Sven


----------



## Reppi (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Na toll.... 
Nu habe ich mich aus den Tiefen der Ersatzliste hochgearbeitet und muß leider auch absagen.......
Habe Donnerstag Urlaub gebucht...


----------



## Stingray (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Fehlt nur noch vazzquezz ( ist mein Nachbar  ). Dann habe ich eine wunderbare Fahrgemeinschaft :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Toffee (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Freue mich ,dabeizusein*#6 *


Gruß Toffee


----------



## Nordangler (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Und wieder einer hochgerutscht.

1 Lotte --> Stephan
2 Nordangler --> Sven
3 Cottonfox --> Jan
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky
5 Pitus02 --> Lars
6 jigrunner --> Stefan
7 Heggi --> Jürgen
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin
9 ralle --> Ralf
10 Pete --> Peter
11 Stingray --> Thomas
12 Hardi --> Thomas
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten
14 Bulli --> Björn
15 Happy --> Klaus
16 Wulli
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich
19 Marco H. --> Marco
20 Takoda --> Thorsten
21 HamburgSprook --> Markus
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin
24 Meeresangler_OH --> Jürgen
25 Toffee
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis
28 Laggo --> Claas
29 Marco-no name
30 Toto --> Thorsten
31 jan 77 --> Jan
32 detlef B --> Detlef
33 freelander --> Marc
34 Dorsch888 --> Stefan

Und Nachrücker:

vazzquezz
JapanRot
Guiffri
Hendreich
Ines
Keule
Gleissberg
T.T
Torti
PMangeln



 Gruß Sven


----------



## vazzquezz (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Fehlt nur noch vazzquezz ( ist mein Nachbar  ). Dann habe ich eine wunderbare Fahrgemeinschaft :q .
> 
> Gruß Thomas



@stingray: die Fahrgemeinschaft ist nicht mehr weit weg!!! :m 

V.


----------



## Lotte (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Anfang Juni schicke ich dann meine Bankverbindung per PN raus.
> Zahlungsziel werde ich in der PN angeben.



moin-moin,

habe ich da was verpaßt??? habe noch keine pn bekommen!!! nicht, daß ich zu viel geld habe und es loswerden will, aber ich will auf jeden fall mit !!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> habe ich da was verpaßt??? habe noch keine pn bekommen!!! nicht, daß ich zu viel geld habe und es loswerden will, aber ich will auf jeden fall mit !!!!




Also die PN für die Tour bekommst Du von Sven in der nächsten Zeit.

Die andere PN für das "zuviele" Geld bekommst Du gleich von mir


----------



## JapanRot (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So, Kinders.... jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische...
es werden sich wohl noch 3 Leute finden die keine Lust haben, oder ?!?!?! *g* kann ja wohl nicht war sein.....#q :q


----------



## vazzquezz (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> So, Kinders.... jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische...
> es werden sich wohl noch 3 Leute finden die keine Lust haben, oder ?!?!?! *g* kann ja wohl nicht war sein.....#q :q



@JapanRot: Eigentlich reicht mir EINER ! :q :q :q 

V.


----------



## Honeyball (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Also wir sind's nicht, wir sind dabei !!!


----------



## vazzquezz (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@Honigkugel: Mistfinken ... |supergri #6 

V.

Aber lt. des Counters habe ich noch Hoffnung  ...


----------



## angelcarsten (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir sind's nicht, wir sind dabei !!!


 
Das is auch gut soooooooooo:m :m :m 


Carsten


----------



## Stingray (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> @Honigkugel: Mistfinken ... |supergri #6
> 
> V.
> 
> Aber lt. des Counters habe ich noch Hoffnung  ...


 

Das wird schon !!! Das muß was werden :m !!!! *vazzquezz for Boardikuttertour !!! *Sonst teilen wir uns einen Angelplatz Du alter Multiwerfer :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## guifri (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

ich will auch immer noch mit..........


also, absager...bitte schnell machen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spinnracer (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich auch ... #q 

Es gibt bestimmt Seegang und dann wird allen schlecht! :v 

Sagt nun jemand ab?!


----------



## Honeyball (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				spinnracer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch ... #q
> 
> Es gibt bestimmt Seegang und dann wird allen schlecht! :v
> 
> Sagt nun jemand ab?!



Da kannst Du mich ja wohl nicht meinen :m :q :q


----------



## Nordangler (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So die Bankdaten sind raus.
Einige konnte ich per PM nicht erreichen, unter anderem Marco no name, Takoda, Meeresangler_OH, Norgeklaus. Bitte schickt mir ne PM, damit ich euch die Bankdaten schicken kann.

2 Neueinsteiger sind auch mit auf der Liste für Pete und Marco H.
Willkommen vazzquezz und  JapanRot

Hier die aktuelle Liste.

1 Lotte --> Stephan
2 Nordangler --> Sven
3 Cottonfox --> Jan
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky
5 Pitus02 --> Lars
6 jigrunner --> Stefan
7 Heggi --> Jürgen
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin
9 ralle --> Ralf
10 vazzquezz--> Krister
11 Stingray --> Thomas
12 Hardi --> Thomas
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten
14 Bulli --> Björn
15 Happy --> Klaus
16 Wulli--> Oliver
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich
19 JapanRot
20 Guiffri
21 HamburgSprook --> Markus
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin
24 Meeresangler_OH --> Jürgen
25 Toffee--> Claudius
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis
28 Laggo --> Claas
29 Marco-no name
30 Toto --> Thorsten
31 jan 77 --> Jan
32 detlef B --> Detlef
33 freelander --> Marc
34 Dorsch888 --> Stefan

Und Nachrücker:


Hendreich
Ines
Keule
Gleissberg
T.T
Torti
PMangeln
spinnracer

Kann wieder einer Namensschilder für die Tour machen?



Gruß Sven


----------



## Stingray (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

*vazzquezz !!!!*  |laola: 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## vazzquezz (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

*Yyyesssss !!!*


----------



## Hardi (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich wollte auch noch was dazu sagen…

*Doooorsch*

Gruß aus S.-H.

Thomas


----------



## Stingray (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Hardi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte auch noch was dazu sagen…
> 
> *Doooorsch*
> 
> ...


 
Freue mich schon, das wir mal wieder zusammen am Wasser sind Thomas #6 . Aber mit nem Kleinboot müssen wir auch noch umbedingt dieses Jahr raus. Und die Plattengeschichte ist hoffentlich auch noch nicht vom Tisch  .



@ Nordangler

*vazzquezz =* Krister   Namenstechnisch.




@ vazzquezz ( Multiman )

Schönes Ding, das Du dabei bist #6 . Freue mich ! Nach Wismar, kann das ja nur besser werden   :m .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Bei jedem der bezahlt hat, mache ich dann ein Symbol hinter den Namen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Brauche nur noch von Wulli und Toffee die richtigen Namen.

Sven


----------



## Stingray (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Brauche nur noch von Wulli und Toffee die richtigen Namen.
> 
> Sven


 
Wulli wird auch Privat Wulli genannt  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wulli (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Brauche nur noch von Wulli und Toffee die richtigen Namen.
> 
> Sven



Tja, Stingray hat Recht! Eigentlich nennt mich privat jeder Wulli.Das ist schon seit 35 Jahren so! Aber richtig heiße ich Oliver. Der guten Ordnung halber!

Das Geld geht dann raus! Mein Platz wird auch nicht für Nachrücker frei! Sorry! Muß das nur noch für meine Frau "verpacken". Ein paar Blumen wirken Wunder #6 

Und Stingray: Wir sehen uns Sonntag! Bis denne...

Wulli


----------



## Nordangler (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Noch die Namen von japanrot und Guiffri bitte.

Daaaanke.

Sven


----------



## Wulli (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin, 

kann mir mal einer erklären, warum ich jetzt wieder auf der Nachrückerliste stehe??|kopfkrat #c  

Gestern stand ich noch auf der Teilnehmerliste und habe auch eine PN mit den Kontodaten bekommen... Wat denn nu?

Wulli


----------



## vazzquezz (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@wulli: Die aktuelle Liste steht in Posting 163 auf Seite 11! Und da biste korrekt drauf ...#6 

V.


----------



## Nordangler (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hier die aktuelle Liste.

1 Lotte --> Stephan
2 Nordangler --> Sven
3 Cottonfox --> Jan
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky
5 Pitus02 --> Lars
6 jigrunner --> Stefan
7 Heggi --> Jürgen
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin
9 ralle --> Ralf
10 vazzquezz--> Krister
11 Stingray --> Thomas
12 Hardi --> Thomas
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten
14 Bulli --> Björn
15 Happy --> Klaus
16 Wulli--> Oliver
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich
19 JapanRot
20 Guiffri
21 HamburgSprook --> Markus
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin
24 Meeresangler_OH --> Jürgen
25 Toffee--> Claudius
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis
28 Laggo --> Claas
29 Marco-no name
30 Toto --> Thorsten
31 jan 77 --> Jan
32 detlef B --> Detlef
33 freelander --> Marc
34 Dorsch888 --> Stefan

Und Nachrücker:

Hendreich
Ines
Keule
Gleissberg
T.T
Torti
PMangeln
spinnracer
Rick

Kann wieder einer Namensschilder für die Tour machen?



Gruß Sven


----------



## Wulli (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Aaaaaalllles klaaaar! Habe ich nicht berücksichtigt!

Dann kann ich ja bezahlen....#h 

Wulli


----------



## Honeyball (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> ...Kann wieder einer Namensschilder für die Tour machen?
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Sven


#h 
Haste das alte etwa nicht mehr ???
Sind doch sowieso fast dieselben Leutchen wie im letzten Jahr.

Nee, geht klar, wie immer !!!


----------



## Nordangler (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Sauber Honeyball. Bist halt ein lieber Kerl.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So einen neuen Nachrücker haben wir auch schon wieder.
Willkommen in der Nachrückerliste Rick.

Sven


----------



## JapanRot (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

sauber. hat ja doch noch geklappt. freue mich euch verrückten wiederzusehen. geld geht heute noch raus.   das wird ein spass


----------



## pitus02 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So geld ist raus  
Das ist ja *fast* wieder die alte Truppe #6


----------



## Nordangler (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Wie ist es mit den zugesagten Präsenten? Kriege ich es zugeschickt.

Der Nordanglershop stiftet wie gehabt einiges an Pilker, Buttlöffel, Wackeljig und Dorschbomben.


Sven


----------



## Laggo (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Männers,

Bin leider auch raus:c 
Irgend so ein Trottel von Spielansetzer, hat unser erstes Saisonspiel genau aufs gleich Datum gelegt#q 
Jetzt heißt es kicken statt drillen, na ja beim nächsten mal dann wieder!

Gruß

Laggo


----------



## Hendrik (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So, habe gleich überwiesen - freue mich auch schon sehr #6 

@japanrot - sehr schön das du auch dabei bist #h


----------



## Honeyball (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Mann, Laggo, ausgerechnet Du !!!! #h 

Kannste Dir nicht mal eben beim Training den großen Zeh verstauchen oder so |rolleyes #c 

So, ich mach dann mal eben die Überweisung für Hinnerk und mich fertig. 
Gestern haben wir Unterkunft für zwei Familien von Freitag bis Sonntag gebucht (Frauen und Kinder kommen diesmal mit hoch).
Naja, und weil die Mädels so gequengelt haben, dass sie am Sonntag nicht mit auf's Schiff dürfen, weil alles voll ist, und weil der liebe Toto mir per PN den Tipp gegeben hat, dass auch andere Boardies klammheimlich am Samstag schon ein Trainingsangeln geplant haben, und weil der liebe Claus zufällig noch 4 Plätzchen frei hatte, und weil das sowieso immer ungerecht ist, dass ihr Nordlichter die Fische fangt und mir nur 'nen alten Kartoffelsack über lasst, naja und überhaupt, jedenfalls tanzt jetzt schon am Samstag die Luzie und wehe da kommt mir wieder so'n Sack in die Quere !!!

Ach ja und überhaupt noch was:
Wer sich am Samstagabend wieder in gemütlicher Runde in dem netten kleinen griechischen Restaurant am Hafen mit uns einfinden möchte und sichergehen will, dass wir alle genügend Platz haben, der möge doch bitte rechtzeitig laut und deutlich vernehmbar sich hier melden !!! Wir werden dann versuchen, rechtzeitig einen etwas geräumigeren Tisch zu reservieren als letztes Jahr.


----------



## Nordangler (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

1 Lotte --> Stephan
2 Nordangler --> Sven
3 Cottonfox --> Jan
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky
5 Pitus02 --> Lars
6 jigrunner --> Stefan
7 Heggi --> Jürgen
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin
9 ralle --> Ralf
10 vazzquezz--> Krister
11 Stingray --> Thomas
12 Hardi --> Thomas
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten
14 Bulli --> Björn
15 Happy --> Klaus
16 Wulli--> Oliver
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich
19 JapanRot--> Maik
20 Guiffri--> Guido
21 HamburgSprook --> Markus
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin
24 Meeresangler_OH --> Jürgen
25 Toffee--> Claudius
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis
28 spinnracer --> Dirk
29 Marco-no name
30 Toto --> Thorsten
31 jan 77 --> Jan
32 detlef B --> Detlef
33 freelander --> Marc
34 Dorsch888 --> Stefan

Und Nachrücker:

Hendreich
Ines
Keule
Gleissberg
T.T
Torti
PMangeln

Rick


----------



## spinnracer (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ja - ich bin dabei. #6


----------



## guifri (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

super.......habe gerade gesehen, dass ich dabei bin...

ja geil,

wer schickt mir denn freundlicherweise ein paar daten zwecks bezahlung..

übrigens: nich GUIFFRI sondern einfach guifri ....


----------



## guifri (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

ach so...

mein vorname ist auch einfach: guido


----------



## JapanRot (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

und der Japanrot heisst --> Maik

Sach´t ma Dennis, Hendrik, Bulli & Happy. Habt ihr noch nen Plätzchen in der Karre frei zwecks Spritkostenteilung oder so ?
Dann kann ich meiner bessern Hälfte das Auto am Haus lassen.:l 
Mensch Bulli.....da kannste ja glech meinen Filitiereimer mitbringen, wa ?? #6 #6


----------



## Nordangler (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Habt da mal ein paar Fragen!!!

Sagt bitte einmal der Pokal vom letzten Jahr, war das ein Wanderpokal oder ein bestehender Pokal?

Soll sonst ein neuer Pokal besorgt werden?

Sollte ein neuer Pokal besorgt werden, wäre ich dafür, die Liste auf 36 Personen zu erhöhen und von dem Geld ein Wanderpokal zu besorgen. Was meint ihr dazu?

Wer hat evtl Interesse an Sportexruten und Lawson Fliegenrute? Habe noch 2 neue Ruten zu verkaufen und würde sie Günstig abgeben
1. Sportex Magnus Boat 30 lbys
2. Sportex Black Arrow slime line 3 Meter Wurfgewicht 80 gr.
3. Lawson Fliegenrute 7/8 mit Transportrohr.
Die drei Ruten sind in meinem Restbestand und gehen daher zum Selbstkostenpreis weg.
 Das soll jetzt bitte nicht als Geschäftemacherei aufgefasst werden. Sondern ich möchte sie loswerden, da ich neue Ware kriege und ich auch selber auch schon die gleichen Ruten fische und nicht von jeder 2 brauche.

Ab nächste Woche wird jeder der schon bezahlt hat, sprich überwiesen hat ein Smiley hinter seinen Namen finden.

Sven


----------



## Brisko (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ja, ja der Sven, lässt keine Möglichkeit aus...:q:q:q

Viel Spaß euch allen.....


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@ Nordangler

Hi, Sven, Geld ist überwiesen.

Nun wiedermal meine persöhnliche Anfrage :

Mein Frauchen fährt uns,da ich kein FS habe,und ich wollt sie wieder mit an Board nehmen,sie angelt nicht.
Bislang war es OK,wäre toll wenn diesmal auch,sonst wäre sie so alleine,meine :l.
Wie auch die letzten Male,würden wir wieder einen Preis für die Tombola stiften,dafür das sie mitkommen darf.

Der   STF   |wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@STF
Zwei Dinge:
wenn Ihr auch schon am Vorabend anreist, seid Ihr doch bestimmt abends beim Griechen dabei, oder?
Na ja, und wenn Deine Frau dann unsere Frauen kennen gelernt hat, kann sie ja ganz spontan entscheiden, ob sich alle zum Bummeln und so am Sonntag in Eckernförde verabreden oder ob sie lieber mit an Board kommt.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> @STF
> Zwei Dinge:
> wenn Ihr auch schon am Vorabend anreist, seid Ihr doch bestimmt abends beim Griechen dabei, oder?
> Na ja, und wenn Deine Frau dann unsere Frauen kennen gelernt hat, kann sie ja ganz spontan entscheiden, ob sich alle zum Bummeln und so am Sonntag in Eckernförde verabreden oder ob sie lieber mit an Board kommt.



Hi,das alles muß ich erst noch abklären,sage Dir aber noch rechtzeitig bescheid,versprochen.....#6

It´s Partytime on Board ..:g

Gruß Martin 

Der  STF  |wavey:


----------



## Toffee (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> It´s Partytime on Board ..:g


 

Wie recht du hast.Der DJ ist schon mit an Bord*|jump: 

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Nordangler (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Habe kein Problem damit, wenn deine Frau mitkommt.

Wie schaut es denn nun mit dem Pokal aus?? Oder besteht kein Interesse??

Sven


----------



## Toffee (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Frag doch mal bei dem Beckenbauer Franzl nach ,

der hat doch noch so einen Goldigen Wanderpokal *:q *

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Habe kein Problem damit, wenn deine Frau mitkommt.
> 
> Wie schaut es denn nun mit dem Pokal aus?? Oder besteht kein Interesse??
> 
> Sven



Wie haben wir´s denn in der Vergangenheit gemacht,war glaube ich kein Wanderpokal oder Irre ich mich ?????
Wenn jeder noch ´nen Euro zupackt,würde das nicht für ´nen Pokal reichen ???
Danke,nochmal,das ich meine :l mitnehmen darf.


Der  STF  |wavey:


----------



## JapanRot (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Also ich meine auch wir haben immer nen Wanderpokal in die Rund geschickt. Doch diesmal wandert er nach NRW...gelle Honeyball ?


----------



## pitus02 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So richtig sicher bin ich mir auch nicht, meine aber auch wir haben immer nen Wanderpokal gehabt |rolleyes


----------



## Ines (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So, ich verabschiede mich in den Urlaub. Wenn ich denn auf wunderbare Weise tatsächlich doch noch nachrücken sollte, werde ich es erst Anfang August erfahren - und auch dann erst Geld überweisen können.
Ansonsten wünsche ich euch eine tolle, fischreiche Ausfahrt!


Gruß, Ines


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hey der Pokal ist doch noch bei mir!!

Sven wenn ich Ihn fertig graviert habe schicke ich Ihn zu Dir.

Grüße

Kai


----------



## Honeyball (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Kai,|wavey: 
warum denn diesen Umweg über Sven ???
Schick ihn doch lieber gleich nach NRW :q :m :q :m 

...






..oder behalt ihn und plan schon mal die BKT07 !!! #6 

P.S.: Kommst Du Samstag vorher auch zum Griechen ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich vergaß.... :q


----------



## guifri (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

nrw ist groß


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

:q 





			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> nrw ist groß


:q 

Völlig richtig bemerkt.#6 
Darum wird es auch mal zeit, dass wir den Nordlichtern zeigen, wo die Latte hängt, an der sie sich messen können.
Die wohnen quasi neben dem Fisch und müssen trotzdem alte Kartoffelsäcke ins Wasser schmeißen, um uns das Leben schwer zu machen. Ja wo gibt's denn sowas ??? :m :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Diesesmal könntet Ihr Glück haben...























Ich bin ja nicht dabei


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> ..Ich bin ja nicht dabei


Ach ja, stimmt ja. 
Das hatte ich irgendwie mental unterdrückt.

Aber nun, mit der kräftigen Verstärkung aus NRW wird's diesmal schwieriger für die Nordis.
Da helfen auch die fiesen Tricks gegen unbescholtene Westfalen nicht, die ihr immer auffahrt!!!


----------



## Toto (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So, Geld ist raus und damit ist die Tour und der Platz wohl feste gebucht ... Sorry liebe Nachrücker :q 

Für den Griechen am Sa plant mich bitte auch mit ein ... logisch, oder ?

Was den Pokal betrifft, sag mir Bescheid, wenn der fertig graviert ist, ich kann den ja abholen und mit hoch nehmen.
Dann hab ich den wenigstens einen Tag mal aus der Nähe gesehen |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Alles klar Toto!


----------



## Nordangler (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Bei wem ein Smiley steht hat bezahlt. #6 

1 Lotte --> Stephan
2 Nordangler --> Sven  #6 
3 Cottonfox --> Jan
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky
5 Pitus02 --> Lars  #6 
6 jigrunner --> Stefan
7 Heggi --> Jürgen
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin
9 ralle --> Ralf  #6 
10 vazzquezz--> Krister
11 Stingray --> Thomas
12 Hardi --> Thomas
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten
14 Bulli --> Björn
15 Happy --> Klaus
16 Wulli--> Oliver
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich
19 JapanRot--> Maik
20 Guiffri--> Guido
21 HamburgSprook --> Markus
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin
24 Meeresangler_OH --> Jürgen
25 Toffee--> Claudius  #6 
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik  #6 
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis
28 spinnracer --> Dirk
29 Marco-no name
30 Toto --> Thorsten  #6 
31 jan 77 --> Jan
32 detlef B --> Detlef
33 freelander --> Marc
34 Dorsch888 --> Stefan

Und Nachrücker:

Hendreich
Ines
Keule
Gleissberg
T.T
Torti
PMangeln
Rick


Gruß Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Diesesmal könntet Ihr Glück haben...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Und darum hole ich ihn Dir ab und werde Dich bestens verteten!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Alles klar Dennis! Hauptsache der Pott bleibt im Norden und geht nicht zu den Schluchten********rn oder noch schlimmer die Pottis :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Jupp so könnte man weiter floskeln :q:q:q


----------



## Hardi (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Der Norden wird die Flagge schon in der Hand halten ... bis 2007 .... :q und dann schauen wir 'mal...
Wir werden uns aber austauschen, versprochen!#6 Wir werden konstant die Fangzahl auf dem Kutter erhöhen, - wir alle! 50 % der hier oben gebohrenen sind "vollig magnetisch" was den Dorsch angeht. So ist das nunmal mit "Meerumschlungen".
Gruß Thomas


----------



## angelcarsten (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar Dennis! Hauptsache der Pott bleibt im Norden und geht nicht zu den Schluchten********rn oder noch schlimmer die Pottis :q


 
|abgelehn der Pokal geht leider zu mir 


habt ihr das alle vergessen:q :q :q 

carsten


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Nee Carsten vergiss es! Du bist nur der Nudelholzfischtöterbesitzer der Herzen auf alle Zeit :q!!!


----------



## angelcarsten (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Nee Carsten vergiss es! Du bist nur der Nudelholzfischtöterbesitzer der Herzen auf alle Zeit :q!!!


 
abwarten das geht schneller als du denkst



















der Pokal geht zu mir#6 #6 #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> abwarten das geht schneller als du denkst
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann musst Du aber diesmal endlich mit Haken fischen!!!#h |bla:


----------



## Honeyball (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Dennis, vergiss es einfach und freu Dich auf zwei oder drei gerissene Heringe:m :q :q 

und dass Du ab und zu mal bewundernd in unsere Fischkisten schauen darfst:q :q :q 

@Carsten: Nach unserem Trainingsangeln am Vortag kann doch ohnehin nix mehr schief gehen#6


----------



## Nordangler (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Bei wem ein Smiley steht hat bezahlt.  

1 Lotte --> Stephan
2 Nordangler --> Sven  #6 
3 Cottonfox --> Jan
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky
5 Pitus02 --> Lars  #6 
6 jigrunner --> Stefan
7 Heggi --> Jürgen  #6 
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin 
9 ralle --> Ralf  #6 
10 vazzquezz--> Krister
11 Stingray --> Thomas
12 Hardi --> Thomas
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten
14 Bulli --> Björn
15 Happy --> Klaus
16 Wulli--> Oliver
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter #6 
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich  #6 
19 JapanRot--> Maik
20 Guiffri--> Guido
21 HamburgSprook --> Markus
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin
24 Meeresangler_OH --> Jürgen
25 Toffee--> Claudius  #6 
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik  #6 
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis
28 spinnracer --> Dirk
29 Marco-no name
30 Toto --> Thorsten  #6 
31 jan 77 --> Jan
32 detlef B --> Detlef
33 freelander --> Marc
34 Dorsch888 --> Stefan

Und Nachrücker:

Hendreich
Ines
Keule
Gleissberg
T.T
Torti
PMangeln
Rick


----------



## Honeyball (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hi Sven,

wenn Du mal genau hinschaust, dann kannste sehen, dass Du bei Hinnerk auch 'nen Smilie machen kannst. Da sind nämlich 60 Euronen von meinem auf Dein Konto gewandert und nicht bloß 30.:m 
(Nein, das war nicht das Bestechungsgeld für die Tombola und auch nicht für den Taucher mit dem Dickdorsch :q :q :q )


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@ Nordangler

Hi,mein Geld müßte doch auch schon da sein ?????

Der   STF :g


----------



## Nordangler (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nordangler
> 
> Hi,mein Geld müßte doch auch schon da sein ?????
> 
> Der   STF :g



Bis heute morgen war noch nichts da.
Haste dein Nicknamen mit angegeben??

Honeyball das mußt du dabei schreiben, dass es nicht für mich ist. Hatte mich schon so sehr über deine Spende gefreut.|supergri 

Sven


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@ Nordangler

Hi,Sven,habe am 30.6. überwiesen,deswegen wundert es mich ein wenig.....


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis, vergiss es einfach und freu Dich auf zwei oder drei gerissene Heringe:m :q :q
> 
> und dass Du ab und zu mal bewundernd in unsere Fischkisten schauen darfst:q :q :q




Wat soll ich denn in Deiner Kiste vorfinden??? |kopfkrat  Mal wieder ein paar alte Säcke wie sonst auch immer??? |kopfkrat 


Nee nee ich glaub, dat Töpfchen bleibt im N.O.R.D.E.N., wie sonst auch immer! Und das ist auch gut so :m :q


----------



## Stingray (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nordangler
> 
> Hi,Sven,habe am 30.6. überwiesen,deswegen wundert es mich ein wenig.....
> 
> ...


 

Das Geld muß ja auch erst mal von Berlin nach Schleswig über die Luftbrücke gebracht werden :q .



@ Nordangler

Habe am Wochenende überwiesen. Sollte also die Tage eintrudeln bei Dir.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Die Gummitanke (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hi Sven,
Franky vonner Tanke hat auch überwiesen, will nen Smiley haben.


----------



## vazzquezz (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nordangler
> 
> Hi,Sven,habe am 30.6. überwiesen,deswegen wundert es mich ein wenig.....
> 
> ...



...no fear!

Ich hab auch am Freitag überwiesen und noch keinen Smiley #6 !!!

V.


----------



## Nordangler (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Wenn das Geld drauf ist, verteile ich großzügig die Smileys.

Bis jetzt ist nur von den anderen drauf.
Mal schauen wie es morgen aussieht.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Bei wem ein Smiley steht hat bezahlt. 

1 Lotte --> Stephan
2 Nordangler --> Sven  #6 
3 Cottonfox --> Jan
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky #6 
5 Pitus02 --> Lars  #6  
6 jigrunner --> Stefan
7 Heggi --> Jürgen  #6 
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin #6 
9 ralle --> Ralf #6   
10 vazzquezz--> Krister #6 
11 Stingray --> Thomas #6 
12 Hardi --> Thomas #6 
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten
14 Bulli --> Björn
15 Happy --> Klaus
16 Wulli--> Oliver
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter  #6 
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich  #6 
19 JapanRot--> Maik
20 Guiffri--> Guido
21 HamburgSprook --> Markus
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus   ---> bezahlt
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin ---> bezahlt
24 Meeresangler_OH --> Jürgen
25 Toffee--> Claudius  #6 
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik  #6 
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis
28 spinnracer --> Dirk  #6 
29 Marco-no name
30 Toto --> Thorsten  #6 
31 jan 77 --> Jan
32 detlef B --> Detlef
33 freelander --> Marc
34 Dorsch888 --> Stefan

Und Nachrücker:

Hendreich
Ines
Keule
Gleissberg
T.T
Torti
PMangeln
Rick

So ist der heutige aktuelle Stand meines Kontos.

Sven


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@ Nordangler

Hi,Sven,kommt bei Euch das Geld per Brieftaube ????

Gruß Martin

Der   STF


----------



## Toffee (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Lürschau ist wohl etwas weit ab vom Schuß.Da müssen selbst die Brieftauben nachm Weg fragen*:q *

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Nordangler (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ihr Säcke  ;-)

Macht weiter so und ich fahre mit dem Geld in Urlaub und kaufe mir dort neue Brieftauben.  ;-)

Sven


----------



## Die Gummitanke (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich hab nen Smiley !!!
Nu werd ich euch am 13.08. auf den S... gehen und die Dorsche wegangeln !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Na hoffentlich fange ich überhaupt etwas ????????ß

Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Na, wenn so so viele nicht bezahlt haben,
dann haben wir als Nachrücker ja noch `ne Chance !!!!!

Burkhard Gleißberg


----------



## Nordangler (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Gleissberg schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wenn so so viele nicht bezahlt haben,
> dann haben wir als Nachrücker ja noch `ne Chance !!!!!
> 
> Burkhard Gleißberg



Die Bankdaten sind ja erst eine Woche raus. Denke einmal wenn bis Ende nächste Woche die nicht bezahlt haben, kann es leicht angehen, das Nachrücker aufsteigen. 
Aber Schonzeit bzw Frist ist der 30 Juli.

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Aaaalllsoooo keine krummen Sachen hier! Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei! Kohle kommt nächste oder übernächste Woche!!! 


@Nachrücker... Ich geb Nachrückern keine Chance :m:q....


----------



## pitus02 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaalllsoooo keine krummen Sachen hier! Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei! Kohle kommt nächste oder übernächste Woche!!!
> 
> 
> @Nachrücker... Ich geb Nachrückern keine Chance :m:q....



Hi Dennis hast angst ?:q  Wir vergessen dich bestimmt nicht #h #h #h #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt! Ich bin ja einer der Urväter, die alle Touren mitgemacht haben! Dat soll auch so bleiben #6#6#6!


----------



## Nordangler (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

PMangeln stiftet auch Preise.

Steht auch mit auf der Nachrückerliste!

Gruß Sven


----------



## Nordangler (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So fahre heute auf den Campingplatz!! 
Eine kleine Bitte an die, die noch nicht überwiesen haben.
Werde einmal in der Woche den Kontostand abrufen und hoffe das ihr überweist, ohne das ich euch damit in den Ohren liegen muss.
Klaus möchte auch gerne sein Geld sehen.

Gruß Sven

PS. Was haltet ihr von Gulasch zum Mittag?


----------



## Honeyball (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> PS. Was haltet ihr von Gulasch zum Mittag?


Diese Frage bitte ab Windstärke 6 in meinem Namen an die Dorsche weiter geben :q :q :q 

Ansonsten: #6


----------



## Nordangler (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Norgeklaus und Stadtmaus haben bezahlt.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Toffee (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> PS. Was haltet ihr von Gulasch zum Mittag?


 
Mit Nudeln???!!!!????

Würde ich echt klasse finden.Wie ist sonst das Feedback??

Gruß Toffee


----------



## norge_klaus (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Na dann können wir uns ja auch für den Griechen anmelden !!!!#h #h #h 

gruß von stadtmaus & norge_klaus


----------



## Wulli (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

...ich hätte gerne ein Rumpsteak mit Zwiebeln, Bratkartoffeln und Champignons... geht das? Aber das Fleisch bitte medium gebraten!!  |supergri 

nee, lass mal! Eigentlich habe ich mich beim Kudder-fahren immer auf die gute alte Erbsensuppe eingestellt, aber wenn es Gulasch mit Nudeln gibt.... warum nicht!#6 

Wulli


----------



## Die Gummitanke (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Jepp, Gulasch mit Nudeln ist Klasse !!!!
Werd vorher mal ein paar Tage hungern damit ich ne ordentliche Portion runterkrieg.
Aber, bei mir "Hungerhaken" iss dat echt gefährlich, da fang ich denn keine Dorsche mehr.
Nichts für ungut.
Sven, bestell ma "Gulasch mit Nudeln".

Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## angelcarsten (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Tach zusammen

Geld ist raus



gruss carsten


----------



## Honeyball (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann können wir uns ja auch für den Griechen anmelden !!!!#h #h #h
> 
> gruß von stadtmaus & norge_klaus



Ist angekommen, notiert, gebongt und überhaupt!!!
Da wird ja schon der Samstag zu einem echten Knüller.
Wir freuen uns jedenfalls sehr, Euch beide wieder zu treffen#h #6

Also, so für ca 20 Personen kann ich wohl pauschal reservieren, oder???
(wir sind ja schon 8 mit Frauen und Kindern)


----------



## guifri (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

hallo,

kann mir noch mal jemand die bankdaten pmen? bei den angaben, die ich von sven bekommen habe, ist irgendwas mit der kontonumme falsch.

habe ihn auch schon angemailt, will mein geld aber schnell loswerden


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> kann mir noch mal jemand die bankdaten pmen? bei den angaben, die ich von sven bekommen habe, ist irgendwas mit der kontonumme falsch.
> 
> habe ihn auch schon angemailt, will mein geld aber schnell loswerden




Daten sind unterwegs !!!!


Der  STF  |wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

1 Lotte --> Stephan
2 Nordangler --> Sven  --> bezahlt
3 Cottonfox --> Jan
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky  --> bezahlt
5 Pitus02 --> Lars  --> bezahlt
6 jigrunner --> Stefan
7 Heggi --> Jürgen  --> bezahlt
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin  --> bezahlt
9 ralle --> Ralf  --> bezahlt
10 vazzquezz--> Krister  --> bezahlt
11 Stingray --> Thomas  --> bezahlt
12 Hardi --> Thomas  --> bezahlt
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten --> bezahlt
14 Bulli --> Björn
15 Happy --> Klaus
16 Wulli--> Oliver --> bezahlt
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter  --> bezahlt
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich  --> bezahlt
19 JapanRot--> Maik
20 Guiffri--> Guido --> bezahlt
21 HamburgSprook --> Markus
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus ---> bezahlt
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin ---> bezahlt
24 Meeresangler_OH --> Jürgen
25 Toffee--> Claudius  --> bezahlt
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik  --> bezahlt
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis
28 spinnracer --> Dirk  --> bezahlt
29 Marco-no name
30 Toto --> Thorsten  --> bezahlt
31 jan 77 --> Jan
32 detlef B --> Detlef --> bezahlt
33 freelander --> Marc
34 Dorsch888 --> Stefan

Und Nachrücker:

Hendreich
Ines
Keule
Gleissberg
T.T
Torti
PMangeln
Rick

So ist der heutige aktuelle Stand meines Kontos.

Sven


----------



## Honeyball (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So, Ihr Lieben,|wavey: 

da werd ich mich denn gleich mal von meinem PC verabschieden und meinen Jahresurlaub antreten...
Also, macht es Euch gemütlich, knüpft ein paar Vorfächer und habt noch viel Vorfreude, aber bitte,bitte,bitte schreibt hier nicht mehr so viel rein, was ich dann alles nach dem Urlaub lesen muss:m  |supergri 

Ach ja und noch'ne Bitte an alle Einheimischen:
Könntet Ihr mal hingehen und die ganzen großen Ventilatoren abbauen, die Ihr da oben an die Küste gebaut habt! Die machen immer soviel Wind und Wellen und Ihr wisst ja, das bekommt mir manchmal nicht so gut:v #c


----------



## Wulli (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin,

pünktlich vor meinem Urlaub:

Kohle ist raus! 

Melde mich hiermit nach Griechenland ab!

Tschüssss

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

olli,schönen urlaub,und komme gesund wieder

bis denne 
Stefan#h


----------



## Nordangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

1 PMangeln --> Peter
2 Nordangler --> Sven --> bezahlt
3 Cottonfox --> Jan
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky --> bezahlt
5 Pitus02 --> Lars --> bezahlt
6 jigrunner --> Stefan
7 Heggi --> Jürgen --> bezahlt
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin --> bezahlt
9 ralle --> Ralf --> bezahlt
10 vazzquezz--> Krister --> bezahlt
11 Stingray --> Thomas --> bezahlt
12 Hardi --> Thomas --> bezahlt
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten --> bezahlt
14 Bulli --> Björn --> bezahlt
15 Happy --> Klaus
16 Wulli--> Oliver --> bezahlt
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter --> bezahlt
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich --> bezahlt
19 JapanRot--> Maik
20 Guiffri--> Guido --> bezahlt
21 HamburgSprook --> Markus
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus ---> bezahlt
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin ---> bezahlt
24 Meeresangler_OH --> Jürgen
25 Toffee--> Claudius --> bezahlt
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik --> bezahlt
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis
28 spinnracer --> Dirk --> bezahlt
29 Marco-no name
30 Toto --> Thorsten --> bezahlt
31 jan 77 --> Jan
32 detlef B --> Detlef --> bezahlt
33 freelander --> Marc
34 Dorsch888 --> Stefan

Von 11 Teilnehmern fehlt noch das Geld.

Und Nachrücker:

Hendreich
Ines
Keule
Gleissberg
T.T
Torti
PMangeln
Rick

So ist der heutige aktuelle Stand meines Kontos.

Sven


----------



## Lotte (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

moin-moin,

ich werde irre #q#q#q#q!!! ich muß leider auch dieses treffen absagen!!! ich könnte wirklich kotzen, hatte es aber schon befürchtet!!! bei uns sind einige damen für längere zeit krank und ich finde keine aushilfen für diesen zeitraum!!! habe deswegen auch noch nicht überwiesen!!!

sorry, wäre wieder suuuupergerne dabeigewesen!!!! hat ne menge spaß gemacht (letztes jahr) und wird sicher wieder ein total geniales event!!!

da ihr ja nachrücker habt, brauche ich mir keine sorgen machen, daß ihr den kutter vollbekommt!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> 27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis
> Von 11 Teilnehmern fehlt noch das Geld.
> 
> 
> Sven






Keine Angst! Kohle kommt schon noch von mir !


----------



## Keule (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin moin leute !!
Na da besteht ja noch ne Chance nachzurücken, würde mich freuen wenn ich auch diese Tour wieder mitmachen kann !!!|laola:


----------



## Jan77 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

 So liebe Nachrücker, eine Chance weniger auf den Kudder zu kommen 

Geld ist heute RAUS.............#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Und noch 2 Chancen weniger....No name und Dorsch888 haben auch überwiesen........:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Oh man ich könnte heulen.. heute ist meiner letzter Urlaubstag.. :v

Und Montag geht es ab und dann ist erstmal 5 Monate 
nichts mehr mit Angeln usw... :v

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour und 
hoffe aufs nächste Jahr


----------



## norge_klaus (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Mit der Kohle das ist ja schon abgehakt. Aberrrrr !!! Wir brauchen noch eine Unterkunft. Eine kleine kuschelige Bude für Stadtmaus und mich vom 11.08.- 13.08 für kleines Geld. Bitte um Antwort und wo ist noch am 12.08.  ein Plätzchen auf einem Kudder frei.

Gruß Norge_Klaus


----------



## Toto (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hi ...
was den Kutter betrifft haben wir ja schon einige Plätze gebucht, ruf doch Claus mal an und lass Dich direkt zu den anderen Boardies und Boardinen stellen  

Der hat bestimmt noch zwei kleine Plätze frei ... zumindest war das vor 2,3 Wochen noch kein Problem.
Sehn uns dann am 12.08. beim Training.

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Aberrrrr !!! Wir brauchen noch eine Unterkunft. Eine kleine kuschelige Bude für Stadtmaus und mich vom 11.08.- 13.08 für kleines Geld.
> 
> Gruß Norge_Klaus




Moin Klaus!

Frag mal unseren Sackangler! Der war bei so einer Mutti abgestiegen, die hätte Ihm noch den Thermooverall 
aufgebügelt wenn er es gewünscht hätte


----------



## norge_klaus (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Torsk_NI schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Klaus!
> 
> Frag mal unseren Sackangler! Der war bei so einer Mutti abgestiegen, die hätte Ihm noch den Thermooverall
> aufgebügelt wenn er es gewünscht hätte



Na genial, vielleich kann mich die Mutti auch noch bügeln m )
damit ich nicht so zerknittert aussehe !!!!!!

:m :m :m


----------



## detlefb (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Na genial, vielleich kann mich die Mutti auch noch bügeln m )
> damit ich nicht so zerknittert aussehe !!!!!!
> 
> :m :m :m



Das geht ja garnicht.....

Tatüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüü


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Na genial, vielleich kann mich die Mutti auch noch bügeln m )
> damit ich nicht so zerknittert aussehe !!!!!!
> 
> :m :m :m




Waaat? Uahhh das würde ich nichtmal 
meinem schlimmsten Feind wünschen :v


----------



## Nordangler (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

1 PMangeln --> Peter --> bezahlt
2 Nordangler --> Sven --> bezahlt
3 Cottonfox --> Jan
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky --> bezahlt
5 Pitus02 --> Lars --> bezahlt
6 jigrunner --> Stefan
7 Heggi --> Jürgen --> bezahlt
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin --> bezahlt
9 ralle --> Ralf --> bezahlt
10 vazzquezz--> Krister --> bezahlt
11 Stingray --> Thomas --> bezahlt
12 Hardi --> Thomas --> bezahlt
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten --> bezahlt
14 Bulli --> Björn --> bezahlt
15 Happy --> Klaus
16 Wulli--> Oliver --> bezahlt
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter --> bezahlt
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich --> bezahlt
19 JapanRot--> Maik
20 Guiffri--> Guido --> bezahlt
21 HamburgSprook --> Markus
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus ---> bezahlt
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin ---> bezahlt
24 Meeresangler_OH --> Jürgen
25 Toffee--> Claudius --> bezahlt
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik --> bezahlt
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis
28 spinnracer --> Dirk --> bezahlt
29 Marco-no name
30 Toto --> Thorsten --> bezahlt
31 jan 77 --> Jan
32 detlef B --> Detlef --> bezahlt
33 freelander --> Marc
34 Dorsch888 --> Stefan

Von 10 Teilnehmern fehlt noch das Geld.

Und Nachrücker:

Hendreich
Ines
Keule
Gleissberg
T.T
Torti
Rick

Gruß Sven


----------



## Stingray (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> 1 PMangeln --> Peter --> bezahlt
> 2 Nordangler --> Sven --> bezahlt
> 3 Cottonfox --> Jan
> 4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky --> bezahlt
> ...


 

Man Sven |uhoh: ! Wir haben nur 7 Nachrücker, aber 10 Boardies die nur noch eine Woche Zeit haben zu zahlen. Vieleicht sollten wir noch 3 anwerben wird ja langsam knapp |kopfkrat .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

*Ja, ja - die leidige Geschichte mit dem Geld  !*
Bewährt hat sich: Erst zahlen, dann Anmeldung sicher. Kann ich nur empfehlen ! Sollte tatsächlich jemand abspringen, dann kann er sein Geld nur zurückbekommen, wenn es einen Nachrücker gibt.
Diese Variante gibt dem Organisator Sicherheit und dem Schiffseigner schneller sein Geld. Außerdem steht man als Nachrücker nicht so auf dem Schlauch (geht oder geht nicht ?).

Das soll aber keine Kritik sein !!!  Ich bin schon sehr dankbar dafür, dass jemand die unangenehme Aufgabe der Organisation übernimmt und damit eine solche Tour überhaupt erst möglich macht !!

Burkhard


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Gleissberg schrieb:
			
		

> *Ja, ja - die leidige Geschichte mit dem Geld  !*
> Bewährt hat sich: Erst zahlen, dann Anmeldung sicher. Kann ich nur empfehlen ! Sollte tatsächlich jemand abspringen, dann kann er sein Geld nur zurückbekommen, wenn es einen Nachrücker gibt.
> Diese Variante gibt dem Organisator Sicherheit und dem Schiffseigner schneller sein Geld. Außerdem steht man als Nachrücker nicht so auf dem Schlauch (geht oder geht nicht ?).
> 
> ...




Jau mach Dir da mal keine Sorgen. Diese Geschichte geht jetzt in dei 3te Runde und es hat bisher nie Probs gegeben..... #6:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

genau!

außerdem haben no name und ike Donnertag überwiesen....

dann fehlt nur noch von 8 leutchen die Kohle...


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Jau und ich habe gerade überwiesen..... Also nur noch 7 Leutz! Jiiiiihhaaaaaaaaaa jetzt geht´s los! #6#6#6


----------



## angelcarsten (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Tach 

da machen sich manche sorgen...............

das klappt schon 20 Jahr schon so|supergri |supergri 


Ps: habt ihr schon den Pokal nach Hessen geschickt#6 #6 


Gruss carsten


----------



## norge_klaus (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hi Carsten,

also bei mir hier in Kelkheim-Fischbach ist er noch nicht angekommen ! Oder wie meinst Du das ????:q :q :q 

Gruß Klaus

PS: Ich dachte Du schwitzt auf deiner Baustelle ???


----------



## angelcarsten (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Carsten,
> 
> also bei mir hier in Kelkheim-Fischbach ist er noch nicht angekommen ! Oder wie meinst Du das ????:q :q :q
> 
> ...


 

Klaus nicht Kelkheim, nach Bad orb

Hattest dich bestimmt ein wenig verschrieben  


Ps: bin gestern umgezogen


Gruss Carsten


----------



## norge_klaus (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ja Glückwunsch !

Freue mich schon auf die Einzugsparty !#h #h #h 

Grabe auch gern noch ein Stück Garten um.

Gruß aus Fischbach

Cathi & Klaus


----------



## Wulli (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin,

sagt mal, ist das Thema "Fahrgemeinschaften" hier schon mal angesprochen worden?

Ich könnte auf jeden Fall noch 2-3 Leutz mitnehmen Platz ist genung (Kombi). Meine PLZ ist 22397 Hamburg. Kommt jemand aus der Nähe?? Man kann sich ja sonst auch an einem Treffpunkt zusammentun. Das spart Spritkosten, was ja heutzutage ein Vermögen sein kann!:g 

Also, wenn jemand mit will, kann er mir  das per PN mitteilen!

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Wulli,dann könnten wir (Du,mein Kumpel und Ike) doch ne fahrgemeinschaft machen-oki?

wulli,wie war Dein Urlaub????????

gruß stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Wulli (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Wulli,dann könnten wir (Du,mein Kumpel und Ike) doch ne fahrgemeinschaft machen-oki?
> 
> wulli,wie war Dein Urlaub????????
> 
> gruß stefan|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:



Urlaub war erste Sahne!! 

PN bezüglich der FG ist unerwegens!

Wulli


----------



## Nordangler (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

1 PMangeln --> Peter --> bezahlt
2 Nordangler --> Sven --> bezahlt
3 Cottonfox --> Jan
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky --> bezahlt
5 Pitus02 --> Lars --> bezahlt
6 jigrunner --> Stefan
7 Heggi --> Jürgen --> bezahlt
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin --> bezahlt
9 ralle --> Ralf --> bezahlt
10 vazzquezz--> Krister --> bezahlt
11 Stingray --> Thomas --> bezahlt
12 Hardi --> Thomas --> bezahlt
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten --> bezahlt
14 Bulli --> Björn --> bezahlt
15 Happy --> Klaus --> bezahlt
16 Wulli--> Oliver --> bezahlt
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter --> bezahlt
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich --> bezahlt
19 JapanRot--> Maik
20 Guiffri--> Guido --> bezahlt
21 HamburgSprook --> Markus
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus ---> bezahlt
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin ---> bezahlt
24 Ines
25 Toffee--> Claudius --> bezahlt
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik --> bezahlt
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis --> bezahlt
28 spinnracer --> Dirk --> bezahlt
29 Marco-no name --> bezahlt
30 Toto --> Thorsten --> bezahlt
31 jan 77 --> Jan --> bezahlt
32 detlef B --> Detlef --> bezahlt
33 Hendreich
34 Dorsch888 --> Stefan --> bezahlt

Von 7 Teilnehmern fehlt noch das Geld.

Jungs noch 5 Tage!! Also bitte bezahlt !! Sonst muß ich euch leider durch einen Nachrücker ersetzen.
Bin nicht bereit hinter dem Geld her zu laufen.

Und Nachrücker:


Ines
Keule
Gleissberg
T.T
Torti
Rick

Gruß Sven


----------



## Nordangler (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So noch 5 Personen die zahlen müßen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Toto (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Leute, hört doch mal auf ständig über den Pokal zu diskutieren ...

Ich hab den gravierten Pokal letzte Woche bei Kai abgeholt und der steht nun bei mir zu Hause.... und da bleibt der auch.

Unsinnig zu erwähnen, dass sich das gute Stück ja inzwischen an Niedersachsen gewöhnt hat und es menschlich ziemlich daneben wäre, ihn aus seiner gewohnten Umgebung heraus zu reissen :q :q :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

mal ne doofe frage|uhoh: 

Wie wird der Pokal denn ausgeangelt???
wird der größte Dorsch prämiert oder geht es nach masse.....


gruß stefan


----------



## Lotte (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

moin-moin,

es geht um die größe!!! so wie es doch immer nur um die größe geht !!! wer den größten hat gewinnt den pott, wer die meisten hat, nen lecker essen !!!

man(n) was ist das schade, daß ich nicht mitkommen kann!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

oh um den größten....

Ich sag ja immer wieder ,angeln ist nen männersport...
es geht immer nur um den größten,längsten oder dicksten....|supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

#h moin,
gibt es auf der "Simone" eigentlich ein vernünftiges Frühstück(wie z.b. auf der "Karoline")????


Gruß stefan#h


----------



## meeresangler-oh (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich muss leider auch absagen, habe mit ein Paar Kolegen kurzfristig eine Woche Angelurlaub auf Island gebucht und konnte leider nicht wiederstehen. Ich wäre aber gerne nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.
Gruß 
Jürgen


----------



## Wulli (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin,

sicherlich ist die Frage schon mal irgendwo aufgetaucht, aber trotzdem nochmal:

wann legt der Kahn ab? Wie immer um 7.00h oder ist hier eine andere Ablegezeit vereinbart worden? 

Wulli


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> #h moin,
> gibt es auf der "Simone" eigentlich ein vernünftiges Frühstück(wie z.b. auf der "Karoline")????
> 
> 
> Gruß stefan#h




Moin!

Naja ganz normal Kaffee und Brötchen.

Jo !!Abfahrt!! 0700 also zeitig da sein. Wenn alle da sind 
gehts auch etwas früher los


----------



## Nordangler (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Meeresangler_OH hat abgesagt. Dafür steigt Ines auf.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

1 PMangeln --> Peter --> bezahlt
2 Nordangler --> Sven --> bezahlt
3 Cottonfox --> Jan
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky --> bezahlt
5 Pitus02 --> Lars --> bezahlt
6 jigrunner --> Stefan
7 Heggi --> Jürgen --> bezahlt
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin --> bezahlt
9 ralle --> Ralf --> bezahlt
10 vazzquezz--> Krister --> bezahlt
11 Stingray --> Thomas --> bezahlt
12 Hardi --> Thomas --> bezahlt
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten --> bezahlt
14 Bulli --> Björn --> bezahlt
15 Happy --> Klaus --> bezahlt
16 Wulli--> Oliver --> bezahlt
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter --> bezahlt
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich --> bezahlt
19 JapanRot--> Maik
20 Guiffri--> Guido --> bezahlt
21 HamburgSprook --> Markus
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus ---> bezahlt
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin ---> bezahlt
24 Ines
25 Toffee--> Claudius --> bezahlt
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik --> bezahlt
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis --> bezahlt
28 spinnracer --> Dirk --> bezahlt
29 Marco-no name --> bezahlt
30 Toto --> Thorsten --> bezahlt
31 jan 77 --> Jan --> bezahlt
32 detlef B --> Detlef --> bezahlt
33 Marco
34 Dorsch888 --> Stefan --> bezahlt


Und Nachrücker:

Keule
Gleissberg
T.T
Torti
Rick

Die Aufsteiger bitte dann bitte schnell überweisen.

Sven

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Jau da freu ich mich, dass ich mal wieder dabei sein darf...... Die BKT-Sau darf doch auch nicht fehlen :q:q:q....... Ich freu mich auf euch Jungs #6#6#6....!


----------



## Nordangler (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Kontodaten an die beiden Aufsteiger sind raus.

Sven


----------



## Ines (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Super, daß das noch klappt!
Das Geld ist überwiesen.

Ich freue mich riesig.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## JapanRot (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moinsen Leute.
Ich muss leider auch absagen. Es kann sein das wir am besagten Datum nicht mehr an der Küste sind und muss daher die Tour auch leider absagen.

Sitze gerade in Kiel in der Spielothek damit ich wenigstens mal ans I-Net komme. Dennis, Bulli & Konsorten --> Meine Handynummer habt ihr ja... momentan ist meine Simkarte defekt aber am Donnerstag müsste ich eine neue haben. Vielleicht können wir vorher ja mal was starten. Und stellt die Beleuchtung hier im Norden mal wieder an !!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin,

#
Ich habe zwar schon füe 2 Leute bezahlt,habe aber leider nun einen seeeeehr wichtigen Termin bekommen(Vortbidung auf der Arbeit!)

Wenn also 2!!!! Leute mit möchten,dann möchten sie mich bitte per PN anschreiben!!!!!!


Bis denne Stefan


----------



## Dorschbremse (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> oh um den größten....
> 
> Ich sag ja immer wieder ,angeln ist nen männersport...
> es geht immer nur um den größten,längsten oder dicksten....|supergri


 
Aber bei den Handys gilt nach wie vor das kleinste als das Beste,oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (1. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@ All

Ist denn jemand schon am 12. dort oben zum Angeln ?????


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Nordangler (1. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

1 PMangeln --> Peter --> bezahlt
2 Nordangler --> Sven --> bezahlt
3 Cottonfox --> Jan --> bezahlt
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky --> bezahlt
5 Pitus02 --> Lars --> bezahlt
6 jigrunner --> Stefan
7 Heggi --> Jürgen --> bezahlt
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin --> bezahlt
9 ralle --> Ralf --> bezahlt
10 vazzquezz--> Krister --> bezahlt
11 Stingray --> Thomas --> bezahlt
12 Hardi --> Thomas --> bezahlt
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten --> bezahlt
14 Bulli --> Björn --> bezahlt
15 Happy --> Klaus --> bezahlt
16 Wulli--> Oliver --> bezahlt
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter --> bezahlt
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich --> bezahlt
19 Keule
20 Guiffri--> Guido --> bezahlt
21 Torti
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus ---> bezahlt
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin ---> bezahlt
24 Ines --> Ines --> bezahlt
25 Toffee--> Claudius --> bezahlt
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik --> bezahlt
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis --> bezahlt
28 spinnracer --> Dirk --> bezahlt
29 T.T
30 Toto --> Thorsten --> bezahlt
31 jan 77 --> Jan --> bezahlt
32 detlef B --> Detlef --> bezahlt
33 Marco --> bezahlt.
34 Franky vonne tanke Freund --> bezahlt


Und Nachrücker:

Rick


----------



## Nordangler (1. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So Keule ist aufgestiegen für Japanrot!!
Für Dorsch888 ist ein Freund von der Gummitanke aufgestiegen.

Sven


----------



## Wulli (1. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin,

mit Dorsch888 Absage ist auch meine Fahrgemeinschaft erledigt!! Also, wenn noch Jemand aus HH kommt und die Benzinkosten senken will, kann er gerne bei mir zusteigen. Andererseits würde ich mich auch in eine Fahrgemeinschaft einklinken.

Wie sieht es aus?

Wulli


----------



## Keule (1. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@Wulli,
ich komme aus südlicher Richtung durch Hamburg. Fahre von Lüneburg aus. Gegen Spritkosten senken habe ich auch nichts... Also wenn du irgendwie auf dem Weg liegst, fahren wir zusammen..

Gruß Keule


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (1. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hallo,
bis jetzt stehe ich ja nur auf der Nachrückerliste. Gerne wäre ich mitgefahren !!! 
Mittlerweile muss ich aber eine Entscheidung fällen  -  und ich entscheide mich statt eines "vielleicht" für eine nette Angeltour.
Das heißt konkret: Ich möchte kein Nachrücker mehr sein.
Vielleicht klappt es ja im nächten Jahr
Ich wünsche Euch aber eine gute Fahrt und viel Fisch !!!!
Burkhard


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (1. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Gleissberg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> bis jetzt stehe ich ja nur auf der Nachrückerliste. Gerne wäre ich mitgefahren !!!
> Mittlerweile muss ich aber eine Entscheidung fällen  -  und ich entscheide mich statt eines "vielleicht" für eine nette Angeltour.
> Das heißt konkret: Ich möchte kein Nachrücker mehr sein.
> ...



Ich würde die Flinte noch nich ins Korn werfen...da get noch was

Der  STF  :g


----------



## Nordangler (1. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Gleissenberg ein Platz ist wieder frei.
Wenn du nicht möchtest, rückt T.T auf

Sven


----------



## Hardi (1. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Danke Falk für den Tip,|wavey: 
von der Wassertiefe könnte das schon gut vom Kutter laufen.
Vorrausgesetzt die, wenn dann welche unter uns sind, Naturköderangler fischen die richtigen hohen Gewichte, auf einem Kutter voller Wurfangler, und auch ein paar Anglern mit leichterem Tackle.
Ich persönlich habe beim Boardikutterangeln keinen Bock auf gelbe Finger und Masse.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## norge_klaus (1. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Oh, oh ! Der 13.08. ist ja nicht mehr weit hin und ich habe noch keine Unterkunft. Wer hat einen Tip für 2 Personen und 2 Übernachtungen vom 11.-13.08. für uns. Welcher Kutter könnte am 12.08. noch ein Plätzchen für mich frei haben.

gruß norge_klaus 

@ STF -> wir sind also auch ab Freitag, allerdings Spätanreise vor Ort.


----------



## Toto (2. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Um auch nochmal die Fahrgemeinschaft zu erwähnen ...

... ich bin am Freitag abend nach Feierabend (so ca. gg 16h) von Hannover aus unterwegs in Richtung Eckernförde.
Wenn also jemand irgendwo noch zusteigen möchte (Hamburg, München oder wo auch immer  ), können wir gerne zusammen fahren. 

zurück gehts dann am Sonntag nach der Kuttertour.

@norge_klaus:
Hast Du schon mit Claus Lutz tel.(Tel Nr findest Du unter www.hochseeangeln-eckernfoerde.de)? Platz auf der Simone am Sa findet sich doch bestimmt noch und nen Tip für die Unterkunft hat der bestimmt auch!


----------



## Nordangler (2. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

T.T rückt nun mit auf.

Sven


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (2. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, oh ! Der 13.08. ist ja nicht mehr weit hin und ich habe noch keine Unterkunft. Wer hat einen Tip für 2 Personen und 2 Übernachtungen vom 11.-13.08. für uns. Welcher Kutter könnte am 12.08. noch ein Plätzchen für mich frei haben.
> 
> gruß norge_klaus
> 
> @ STF -> wir sind also auch ab Freitag, allerdings Spätanreise vor Ort.




Hi,Klaus und Co.,bin erst am 12.8. dort oben,haben Unterkunft
beim Fischer ( MS Simone),04352-2187,kostet 15 Euro die
Nacht.


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Hamburgspook (2. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin,

bei einer so langen Vorausplanung bleibt es leider nicht aus.
Muss auch absagen. War eine schöne Tour letztes Jahr und viel Spaß dem Nachrücker.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## Nordangler (2. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hat sonst noch evtl ein Boardie Lust und Interesse an der Tour teil zunehmen??

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (2. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

1 PMangeln --> Peter --> bezahlt
2 Nordangler --> Sven --> bezahlt
3 Cottonfox --> Jan --> bezahlt
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky --> bezahlt
5 Pitus02 --> Lars --> bezahlt
6 jigrunner --> Stefan
7 Heggi --> Jürgen --> bezahlt
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin --> bezahlt
9 ralle --> Ralf --> bezahlt
10 vazzquezz--> Krister --> bezahlt
11 Stingray --> Thomas --> bezahlt
12 Hardi --> Thomas --> bezahlt
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten --> bezahlt
14 Bulli --> Björn --> bezahlt
15 Happy --> Klaus --> bezahlt
16 Wulli--> Oliver --> bezahlt
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter --> bezahlt
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich --> bezahlt
19 Keule
20 Guiffri--> Guido --> bezahlt
21 Torti
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus ---> bezahlt
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin ---> bezahlt
24 Ines --> Ines --> bezahlt
25 Toffee--> Claudius --> bezahlt
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik --> bezahlt
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis --> bezahlt
28 spinnracer --> Dirk --> bezahlt
29 Rick
30 Toto --> Thorsten --> bezahlt
31 jan 77 --> Jan --> bezahlt
32 detlef B --> Detlef --> bezahlt
33 Marco --> bezahlt.
34 Franky vonne tanke Freund --> bezahlt

Nachrücker:


----------



## Nordangler (3. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So nun ist Rick mit aufgestiegen und wir haben keine Nachrücker mehr.
Was machen wir wenn die in Rot aufgelisteten nicht mit wollen?
Es würden dann 120,- Euro fehlen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## detlefb (3. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> So nun ist Rick mit aufgestiegen und wir haben keine Nachrücker mehr.
> Was machen wir wenn die in Rot aufgelisteten nicht mit wollen?
> Es würden dann 120,- Euro fehlen.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Ich zahl gern nen Fünfer mehr Weniger Leute = mehr Platz, aber da ist natürlich irgendwo Ende Gelände


----------



## Jan77 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zahl gern nen Fünfer mehr Weniger Leute = mehr Platz, aber da ist natürlich irgendwo Ende Gelände


 
#6 Gute Idee, würde ich mich anschliessen!!


----------



## Toto (3. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hi zusammen,

wenn ich das richtig überschlage sinds sogar nur 4 EUR  

wär ich auch dabei !


Grüße
Thorsten

PS: Noch knapp ne Woche :l


----------



## Stingray (3. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

4 -5 € mehr kein Problem  . Dann reiß ich halt ein Pilker weniger ab und habe das geld wieder raus :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wulli (3. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> 4 -5 € mehr kein Problem  . Dann reiß ich halt ein Pilker weniger ab und habe das geld wieder raus :q .
> 
> Gruß Thomas




O.K. Du reißt einen Pilker weniger ab, ich fange dafür ein paar Fische mehr!! |supergri :q  Dann habe ich die 4 € auch raus.

Für mich auch kein Prob. dann ist mehr Platz auf dem Kutter. Ich könnte allerdings auch noch mal im Freundeskreis nachfragen, wenn Ihr nix dagegen habt!

Wulli


----------



## Ines (3. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich finde 4-5 Euro mehr auch unproblematisch. Ich könnte aber am Wochenende auch mal meinen Neffen fragen, ob der Lust hat mitzukommen.

Ines


----------



## Nordangler (3. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

1 PMangeln --> Peter --> bezahlt
2 Nordangler --> Sven --> bezahlt
3 Cottonfox --> Jan --> bezahlt
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky --> bezahlt
5 Pitus02 --> Lars --> bezahlt
6 Esox Maximus
7 Heggi --> Jürgen --> bezahlt
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin --> bezahlt
9 ralle --> Ralf --> bezahlt
10 vazzquezz--> Krister --> bezahlt
11 Stingray --> Thomas --> bezahlt
12 Hardi --> Thomas --> bezahlt
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten --> bezahlt
14 Bulli --> Björn --> bezahlt
15 Happy --> Klaus --> bezahlt
16 Wulli--> Oliver --> bezahlt
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter --> bezahlt
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich --> bezahlt
19 Keule
20 Guiffri--> Guido --> bezahlt
21 Torti
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus ---> bezahlt
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin ---> bezahlt
24 Ines --> Ines --> bezahlt
25 Toffee--> Claudius --> bezahlt
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik --> bezahlt
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis --> bezahlt
28 spinnracer --> Dirk --> bezahlt
29 Wulli Freund
30 Toto --> Thorsten --> bezahlt
31 jan 77 --> Jan --> bezahlt
32 detlef B --> Detlef --> bezahlt
33 Marco --> bezahlt.
34 Franky vonne tanke Freund --> bezahlt

Rick hat auch abgesagt. Also der erste Platz ist frei.
Weiß jemand, was mit jigrunner ist? Auf PM antwortet er nicht.
Werde ihn sonst auch streichen!!!

Ines frage ruhig nach!!!!

Sven


----------



## Wulli (3. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin,

ich würde hiermit meinen Kumpel Alex VERBINDLICH anmelden! Habe eben mit ihm telefoniert und das klar gemacht. 

Wie läuft das mit dem Geld? Soll er vorab überweisen, oder vorort bezahlen?

Wulli


----------



## pitus02 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

#h Ich schließ mich dem auch an 4 oder 5 eus mehr macht nix !!!!#h


----------



## detlefb (3. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@ nordangler,

mach mal dicht!  

Wer bisher nicht bezahlt hat selbst Schuld. 
Du hast die Info's rechtzeitig gegeben, da hilft keine Ausrede mehr.
Wie lange willst du denn noch diesen Schlafmützen hinterher betteln.
Meine Zusage bzgl. der 5€ steht und ggfs kann ich auch jemanden als Ersatzmann mitbringen.


----------



## Esox_Maximus (3. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hallo an alle 
ich bin relativ neu hier und daher habe ich es erst jetzt gelesen. 
Ich würde gerne verbindlich mitfahren. Die 30 Euros kann ich auch noch schnell überweisen oder mit nach Ecktown bringen. 
Bitte sagt bescheid wenn es noch möglich ist


----------



## Nordangler (3. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Wulli geht klar du hast die Zusage. Kontodaten hast du ja.

Esox Maximus du hast auch die Zusage. Setze dich mit Dorsch888 in verbindung. Du kriegst seine Daten, da er bezahlt hat und leider nicht kann. Du überweißt ihn die 30,- Euro.

Sven


----------



## Esox_Maximus (3. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

besten Dank 

wir sehen uns am 13.8 in Eckernförde. ich hoffe es hat sich nichts geändert ich glaube der kutter fährt immernoch um 7 uhr los oder


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Esox,
ich habe Dir ne mail geschickt

bis denne

Stefan


----------



## Esox_Maximus (3. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

danke Betrag ist schon unterwegs


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Wenn Du so schnell und gut beim Pilken bist wie mit der Überweisung,dann angelst Du die anderen in Grund und Boden....#6 #6 #6 #6 


Gruß 

Stefan#h


----------



## Esox_Maximus (3. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Wie Pilken ???????????????????????? 

ich hatte eigendlich vor mit Stipprute und Maden zu angeln


verdammt


----------



## Nordangler (4. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So, zum Essen gibt es Gulasch mit Nudeln in ausreichender Menge.
Essen und die Tour habe ich gerade bei Claus bestätigt.
Freue mich schon, euch am Sonntag wieder zu sehen und die neuen kennen zu lernen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (4. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

1 PMangeln --> Peter --> bezahlt
2 Nordangler --> Sven --> bezahlt
3 Cottonfox --> Jan --> bezahlt
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky --> bezahlt
5 Pitus02 --> Lars --> bezahlt
6 Esox Maximus
7 Heggi --> Jürgen --> bezahlt
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin --> bezahlt
9 ralle --> Ralf --> bezahlt
10 vazzquezz--> Krister --> bezahlt
11 Stingray --> Thomas --> bezahlt
12 Hardi --> Thomas --> bezahlt
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten --> bezahlt
14 Bulli --> Björn --> bezahlt
15 Happy --> Klaus --> bezahlt
16 Wulli--> Oliver --> bezahlt
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter --> bezahlt
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich --> bezahlt
19 Keule--> bezahlt
20 Guiffri--> Guido --> bezahlt
21 OLG __> Olaf
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus ---> bezahlt
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin ---> bezahlt
24 Ines --> Ines --> bezahlt
25 Toffee--> Claudius --> bezahlt
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik --> bezahlt
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis --> bezahlt
28 spinnracer --> Dirk --> bezahlt
29 Wulli Freund
30 Toto --> Thorsten --> bezahlt
31 jan 77 --> Jan --> bezahlt
32 detlef B --> Detlef --> bezahlt
33 Marco --> bezahlt.
34 Franky vonne tanke Freund --> 

Plätze sind belegt und wenn einer nicht bezahlt und erscheint machen wir eine Umlage.
Da Torti sich nicht gemeldet hat, nehme ich noch einen Kollegen mit, der Interesse hatte

Gruß Sven


----------



## Nordangler (5. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hat die Simone überhaupt eine Badeleiter? Könnten dann ja bei warmen Wetter auch mal ins Wasser hüpfen!!!


Sven


----------



## spinnracer (5. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich fahre morgen zu Claus - den Vorschlag mit der Badeleiter werde ich im erzählen. :q


----------



## Honeyball (5. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hi zusammen,

melde mich gehorsamst zurück von Schwedenurlaub und Einlösung meines BKT-2005-Verlosungsgewinns (Makrelenfahrt mit Lotte).
Kurze Frage wegen der Namenschilder:
Keule heißt Boris, das weiß ich noch, aber die Vornamen von den Listennummern 6, 29 und 34 hätte ich denn auch noch gerne 

Lasst mal hier reinwachsen, bitte.

Und, da die Frage mehrfach auftrat:
Toto, Angelcarsten, und Ralle sind am Samstag zum Training auf der Simone,  Hinnerk und ich mit unseren Töchtern auch, damit die Mädels von den anderen 3 lernen, wie man Dorsche fängt :q :q :q 
Unterkunft gibt's unter www.eckernförde.de auch online, könnte jetzt aber knapper werden.
Vielleicht kommt ihr ja im Eulenhof in Eutin bie Michael (Hornhechteutin) noch unter, habt dann aber 70 km Anfahrt am Sonntag.


----------



## Die Gummitanke (5. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@Honeyball: Name von Nummer 34 folgt nächste Woche da der von mir geplante Ersatzmann heute abgesprungen ist. Platz behalte ich trotzdem da ich einen neuen Ersatzmann besorge, wenn wir den Lütten unterbringen kommt meine Frau gerne mit.

@Dorsch888: Da der Ersatzmann abgesprungen ist überweise ich Dir die Kohle morgen. Du kannst  ja leider nicht mitkommen und ich hatte den Platz für nen Freund genommen, der wollte überweisen und ruft mich heute an das er nicht kann und auch nicht überwiesen hat !!!!!!

@all: So, "nu wetzt man die Messer und packt die rattenscharfen Pilker ein, am Sonntag wird scharf geschossen".

Bis denne

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				ThomasKubiak schrieb:
			
		

> @all: So, "nu wetzt man die Messer und packt die rattenscharfen Pilker ein, am Sonntag wird scharf geschossen".



:c :c :c


----------



## Stingray (6. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@ Franky vonne Tanke

Sonst nimm doch Helge mit  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## detlefb (6. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				ThomasKubiak schrieb:
			
		

> und packt die rattenscharfen Pilker ein, am Sonntag wird scharf geschossen".



Ja ja ich habe schon aufgerüstet mit euren preiswert Pilkern, da werfe immer gleich zwei gleichzeitig aus....


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Na ich würd mich doch sehr sehr freuen, wenn einige Kantler auf der BKT dabei sind. Franky nimm Boje mal als Handgepäck mit :q!


----------



## vazzquezz (6. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@Pasi: Helge hett keen Tied! Ausserdem darf er mein erstes MeFo-Guiding nicht auf´s Spiel setzen .. #6

@Franky: Klingel mal bei dat_geit an, der wäre der Richtige für so´n Törn!!!

V.


----------



## Wulli (6. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@Honeyball: Nr. 29 heißt Alex!  

@all:

was für Köder nehmt Ihr denn so mit? 

Da das hier ja sonst keiner macht:


Noch 7 Tage!!!!

Wulli


----------



## detlefb (6. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> was für Köder nehmt Ihr denn so mit?



Pilker vonne Tanke, fängig und günstig:m


----------



## vazzquezz (6. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Da das hier ja sonst keiner macht:
> 
> 
> Noch 7 Tage!!!!




Ich bin zwar zum ersten Mal dabei, daber Pasi ist so ´n büschen drucklos, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen ...

Na woll´n mal hoffen, daß da nächste Woche mehr Dampf auf´m Kessel ist ... #6

V.

P.S.: @ Silverboy: Spaß muss sein ... :m


----------



## detlefb (6. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> Na woll´n mal hoffen, daß da nächste Woche mehr Dampf auf´m Kessel ist ... #6



Hat er bestimmt,  wo doch so viele von der Kant da sind, da wird die Zanderkant-Taufe ja ein richtiges Erlebniss für ihn.  Gell, Orga-quezz

P.S.: @ Silverboy: Spaß muss sein ... :m

btw Orga-quezz du auf dem Kudder und gleichzeitig beim Mefo-Kurs von Alsterboje, das mußt aber mal erklären.


----------



## Stingray (6. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@ detlefb

Dann kann ich Dir ja endlich Deinen guten Watstock überreichen  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## detlefb (6. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> @ detlefb
> 
> Dann kann ich Dir ja endlich Deinen guten Watstock überreichen  .
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Jo,  den brauch dann bestimmt um wieder von Bord zu kommen :m


----------



## Stingray (6. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> btw Orga-quezz du auf dem Kudder und gleichzeitig beim Mefo-Kurs von Alsterboje, das mußt aber mal erklären.


 

|kopfkrat  das muß mir Krister mal erklären #d . Wie Mefo Kurs und ich bin nicht dabei |kopfkrat . Ich bekomme wohl nie was mit  , Boje Du Verräter !!!

Der von oben


----------



## Stingray (6. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> was für Köder nehmt Ihr denn so mit?


 

Die für Dorsch :q !!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## vazzquezz (6. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Hat er bestimmt,  wo doch so viele von der Kant da sind, da wird die Zanderkant-Taufe ja ein richtiges Erlebniss für ihn.  Gell, Orga-quezz




Hab ich auch schon gedacht! Sind doch genug "Zanderfinger onBoard" |kopfkrat !!!

Und meine Mefo-Entjungferungstour hat zwar noch etwas Zeit, aber Sonntage gegen Urlaubswochen gegen zurechnen fällt Frauen gegenüber immer sehr schwer, da dann nur ganz spezielle Algorythmen greifen, wie " Du isst doch auch gerne Fisch, aber der TK-Fisch ist hormonverseucht ... , etc   ...


----------



## vazzquezz (6. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat  das muß mir Krister mal erklären #d . Wie Mefo Kurs und ich bin nicht dabei |kopfkrat . Ich bekomme wohl nie was mit  , Boje Du Verräter !!!
> 
> Der von oben



Wie Du hast noch keine MeFo???

Tja ...

Nu biste raus ....

|supergri |supergri |supergri 


V.


----------



## Stingray (6. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Du hast noch keine MeFo???
> 
> Tja ...
> 
> ...


 

:c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich will auch !!!!!!!!

Gruß von oben


----------



## detlefb (6. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				vazzquezz schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich auch schon gedacht! Sind doch genug "Zanderfinger onBoard" |kopfkrat !!!



Hmmm evt. wird der Pasi vergesslich, oder würfelt Namen und Orte durcheinander.
Nicht das der Ärmste an Rüdesheimer, der Vorstufe von Hildesheimer, die wiederum in Alzheimer endet, leidet...


----------



## Hardi (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich will auch !!!!!!!!
> 
> Gruß von oben


 
Thomas,
laß' die Grönländer in Ruhe !!!  

Habe gerade den ganzen Pilkerschutt in die Kiepe geladen, man das sieht vielleicht aus. Komme eh mit dem Beachrolli zur Simone, werde mir noch so'n büschen Eis mitnehmen - für meinen guten Fang nächstes Wochende.|supergri Bin ja seit dem Richter die "SIMONE" verkauft hat, und sie nicht mehr von Massholm aus fährt, nicht mehr mit ihr gefahren. Schönes Schiff, vorallem für die Wurfangler. 
Ich freue mich auf Sonntag, and die Zanderk ... zeigt doch auch bitte mal, das Ihr auch große Dorsche mit Gummi fangen könnt, und das einer von Euch für 2007 auch die BKT ausrichten kann.
:q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@All                                                                              Wer ist Sa.da und fährt nicht mit dem Kutter zum Angeln ???

@ Honeyball
Wann ist der Gang zum Griechen ????
Bitte 3 Plätze reservieren ??? Und wo ist der Grieche ???


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Wulli (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin,

Noch 6 Tage!!!!


Wulli


----------



## Nordangler (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Soll ich noch irgend etwas mitbringen an Pilker, Jigs, Wackeljigs oder ähnlichen????

Sven


----------



## Honeyball (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Na, ich mach dann mal besser hier 'ne Griechenreservierungsliste auf.
Also Anmeldeschluss ist Freitag, 10:00 Uhr, weil ich danach wahrscheinlich nicht mehr online sein werde.

Hier die Infos für alle:
Das Griechische Restaurant befindet sich direkt gegenüber vom Liegeplatz der Simone (s. Stadtplan im Anhang, zumindest war es letztes Jahr noch dort  ) und kann eigentlich gar nicht übersehen werden.
Um allen Trainingsanglern die Gelegenheit zu geben, sich ein wenig stadtfein zu machen und den Geruch nach Dorschscheixxe von den Fingern zu waschen, treffen wir uns am Samstag ab 19:30 dort zur gemeinsamen Nahrungsaufnahme und zum inoffiziellen Boardiekuttertourvorabanreisererfahrungsaustausch. Wer also die tollen Berichte von unseren ganzen Samstagdrills live erleben möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen. Schreibt es einfach hier in den Trööt, ich lese ja bis Freitagvormittag noch mit.

Bis jetzt gehe ich davon aus, 16 Plätze zu reservieren für:
Seeteufelfreund (3)
Angelcarsten (1)
Ralle (1)
Toto (1)
Norgeklaus und Stadtmaus (2)
Hinnerk (4)
Honeyball (4)

Wenn irgendwas mit der Reservierung schief gehen sollte (z.B. weil schon voll), hänge ich an der Simone irgendwo einen Zettel auf, auf dem "Boardiekuttertour 2006" und Name und Adresse eines Ausweichrestaurants in möglichst unmittelbarer Nähe vermerkt ist.
Wer rechtzeitig genug da ist, kann ja gegen 17:00 Uhr beim Einlaufen der Simone am Hafen stehen und bekommt alle Informationen zum weiteren Abend aus erster Hand von mir.


----------



## Honeyball (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich noch irgend etwas mitbringen an Pilker, Jigs, Wackeljigs oder ähnlichen????
> 
> Sven




Hallo Sven,

wenn verfügbar, würde ich gerne mal die Buttlöffel ausprobieren. Kannst Du mir bitte ein Set mitbringen.


----------



## Hardi (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Wo liegt die "SIMONE R" den genau? Gibt es dort Parkmöglichkeiten, wie weit zum laufen und sollte ich passendes Kleingeld für den Parkplatz parat haben?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Toffee (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Die Simone liegt genau am Hafen, nur dorthin zu kommen ist für Auswärtige etwas kompliziert.

Parkplätze gibt es gleich in der Nähe. Sonntags brauchen die Parkautomaten *NICHT* gefüttert werrden.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Honeyball (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Auf http://www.eckernfoerde.de surfen, dort gibt's den Stadtplan, das ist dann leicht zu finden.
Der Hafen liegt praktischerweise direkt am Wasser und die Simone liegt genau dort im Hafen, wo man noch problemlos mit dem Auto hinkommt.


----------



## BennyO (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hallo zusammen,

hat die Ms Simone auch eine Homepage???
Danke schon mal im vorraus


Gruß BEnny


----------



## Esox_Maximus (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

achso hatte ich noch vergessen bin ja die nummer 6 auf der Liste. Wenn ich denn mal zu Hause bin nennt man mich auch Gerald. 

Und ja der Kutter hat ne Page
http://www.hochseeangeln-eckernfoerde.de/


----------



## Toffee (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Wollte noch darauf hinweisen ,
daß das Verzehren von mitgebrachten Speisen und Getränken an Bord der Simone nicht gestattet ist.


Bei der letzten Kuttertour mit der Kehrheim II wollten doch tatsächlich 3 Kutterneulinge nen Kasten Bier mit an Bord schleppen:

Zwar ist Kielholen aus der Mode gekommen , aber man weiß ja nie.... 

Gruß Toffee


----------



## goeddoek (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



			
				Toffee schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar ist Kielholen aus der Mode gekommen , aber man weiß ja nie....
> 
> Gruß Toffee



Finde ich auch äusserst ärgerlich, dass man so schöne Traditionen nicht beibehalten hat  |supergri |supergri 

Kann ja leider nicht teilnehmen, wünsch Euch allen von Herzen viel Spaß, gutes Wetter, Petri Heil und #a 

Und vergesst ja den ausführlichen Bericht mit Bldern nicht


----------



## Nordangler (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

kriegste goeddoek.
Buttlöffel nehme ich mit, das heißt, was ich noch da habe.

Habe hier noch eine neue Sportex Slime Line zu verkaufen für einen Nachbarn.
2,70 Meter lang
Wurfgewicht: 35 gr.
Farbe: braun
Er möchte 99,- Euro dafür haben.
Katalogpreis liegt bei über 140,- Euro.
Falls also jemand Interesse an der Rute hat, eine PM an mich.
Der erste kriegt den Zuschlag.

Braucht jemand noch schwarze Pilker??


Gruß Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So Mädelz! Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf euch und die Tour! Ich wusste gar nicht, dass doch so viele Kantler mitkommen!!! :q...... 

Naja ich meld mich erst mal für die Woche ab. Muss beruflich nach Gladbach und Stuttgart und bin erst am FR abend zu Hause! Ich werd wohl die Zeit über nicht online sein. 

*Ich hoffe, dass mich der Bulli oder der Henne oder wer auch immer telefonisch über den aktuellen Stand der Dinge informieren! *


Wir sehen uns auf dem Kudda gen Norge.....:q:q:q


----------



## guifri (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

moin,

auch ich bin schon wieder janz hibbelisch. ist ja auch schon 4 wochen her, dass ich seeluft geschnuppert habe...

hat EINE(R) MAX ZWEI leute Lust am samstag mir mir in großenbrode schon mal auf meinem kleinboot zu trainieren?

ich denke ich bin so gegen 9 uhr morgens da und würde dann abends nach ecktown weiterfahren...

wer lust hat bitte melden...


----------



## Nordangler (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

1 PMangeln --> Peter --> bezahlt
2 Nordangler --> Sven --> bezahlt
3 Cottonfox --> Jan --> bezahlt
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky --> bezahlt
5 Pitus02 --> Lars --> bezahlt
6 Esox Maximus
7 Heggi --> Jürgen --> bezahlt
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin --> bezahlt
9 ralle --> Ralf --> bezahlt
10 vazzquezz--> Krister --> bezahlt
11 Stingray --> Thomas --> bezahlt
12 Hardi --> Thomas --> bezahlt
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten --> bezahlt
14 Bulli --> Björn --> bezahlt
15 Happy --> Klaus --> bezahlt
16 Wulli--> Oliver --> bezahlt
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter --> bezahlt
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich --> bezahlt
19 Keule--> bezahlt
20 Guiffri--> Guido --> bezahlt
21 OLG __> Olaf --> bezahlt
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus ---> bezahlt
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin ---> bezahlt
24 Ines --> Ines --> bezahlt
25 Toffee--> Claudius --> bezahlt
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik --> bezahlt
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis --> bezahlt
28 spinnracer --> Dirk --> bezahlt
29 Wulli Freund --> Alex -->bezahlt
30 Toto --> Thorsten --> bezahlt
31 jan 77 --> Jan --> bezahlt
32 detlef B --> Detlef --> bezahlt
33 Marco --> bezahlt.
34 carptigers

Plätze sind belegt und wenn einer nicht bezahlt und erscheint machen wir eine Umlage.
Da Torti sich nicht gemeldet hat, nehme ich noch einen Kollegen mit, der Interesse hatte

Gruß Sven


----------



## Wulli (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin,


Noch  5 Tage!!!!!

mir wird schon ganz anders.....|uhoh: |rolleyes 

Wulli


----------



## Jan77 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Wulli schrieb:


> mir wird schon ganz anders.....|uhoh: |rolleyes
> Wulli


 

Na dann hoffen wir mal das Sonntag keine Welle ist, sonst hast Du ja gar nichts von der Gulaschsuppe


----------



## Wulli (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Jan77 schrieb:


> Na dann hoffen wir mal das Sonntag keine Welle ist, sonst hast Du ja gar nichts von der Gulaschsuppe




....doch, die Fische!!:q :q :q 

Wulli


----------



## pitus02 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Wenn am Sonntag genau so ein Wind ist wie heute dann werden wir viel spass haben:v :q :q :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Wenn am Sonntag genau so ein Wind ist wie heute dann werden wir viel spass haben:v :q :q :q




Was herrscht denn gerade ?????

Der  STF  #6


----------



## norge_klaus (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So Männers ! Unterkunft steht und Samstag bin ich auch an Bord der MS Simone. Muß mich ja noch einangeln.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Honeyball (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Nur Du alleine, Klaus, oder darf Cathrin auch schon mal üben ???:m


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nur Du alleine, Klaus, oder darf Cathrin auch schon mal üben ???:m



Und nicht vergessen,laßt die " Säcke " drin für Sonntag...:q:q


Der  STF  #6


----------



## Honeyball (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Genau!!!! Damit ich einen fange und Dir über die Mütze ziehen kann  :q :q  :m


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Genau!!!! Damit ich einen fange und Dir über die Mütze ziehen kann  :q :q  :m




Ich wünsch Dir nichts schlechtes,aber  "1 ´ner " muß sein...:q


Der  STF  #6


----------



## ralle (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Da sind ja doch Samstag ein paar "Testangler" zusammengekommen 

Freue mich schon !!


----------



## norge_klaus (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Cathi darf nicht üben ! Die wird sonst zu gut am Sonntag.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Honeyball (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Dann kann sie sich ja, wenn sie mag, der Stadtbummelfraktion anschließen, die am Samstag auf Shopping-Tour durch Eckernförde wandelt :m


----------



## Honeyball (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Ich wünsch Dir nichts schlechtes,aber  "1 ´ner " muß sein...:q
> 
> 
> Der  STF  #6



Nee, immer im Wechsel :m 
Dieses Jahr ist wieder :v dran :q


----------



## Jan77 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Was herrscht denn gerade ?????
> Der STF #6


 
Lt. Windfinder.com soll es Sonntag ne stramme Fünf auf die Mütze geben. 

Also alles noch im Rahmen und so wie letztes Jahr......


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nee, immer im Wechsel :m
> Dieses Jahr ist wieder :v dran :q




Du,nu wieder !!!!:q:q

Der STF  #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Jan77 schrieb:


> Lt. Windfinder.com soll es Sonntag ne stramme Fünf auf die Mütze geben.
> 
> Also alles noch im Rahmen und so wie letztes Jahr......




Gerade recht für @ Honeyball´s Vorhaben ( :v)...:q:q:q


Der  STF  #6


----------



## Honeyball (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich hab Euch doch extra gebeten, die großen Windräder abzustellen !!!#q  :c  

:c Man seid Ihr gemein zu uns Binnenländern :q 

:q :q :q


----------



## pitus02 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

|uhoh: 





Jan77 schrieb:


> Na dann hoffen wir mal das Sonntag keine Welle ist, sonst hast Du ja gar nichts von der Gulaschsuppe





Jan77 schrieb:


> Lt. Windfinder.com soll es Sonntag ne stramme Fünf auf die Mütze geben.
> 
> Also alles noch im Rahmen und so wie letztes Jahr......





Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Was herrscht denn gerade ?????
> 
> Der  STF  #6




Wir haben hier oben im moment ca Böhen zwischen 7 u 8


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



pitus02 schrieb:


> |uhoh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lassen wir uns überraschen,jeder Wetterdienst sagt was anderes für Sonntag vorraus....|uhoh:

Der  STF  #6


----------



## pitus02 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Lassen wir uns überraschen,jeder Wetterdienst sagt was anderes für Sonntag vorraus....|uhoh:
> 
> Der  STF  #6



:m Das wird schon gut werden, bis jetzt haben wir ja jede Tour gutes Wetter gehabt. So ein bischen Drift is ja auch nicht schlecht :q


----------



## Jan77 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Drift ist immer gut, 

da treibt man wenigstens schnell genug vom Endprodukt des:v weg


----------



## Hardi (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Eine Stramme 5,
aber aus Ost bis Nordost. Gibt eine schöne Welle ... Also nicht das Ölzeug und die Gummistiefel vergessen |gr: und ein paar Benzel zum Sichern Eurer Angelkisten/Kiepen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich brauche ja wohl nichts zum sichern mitnehmen. Wozu habe ich denn euch. Könnt ja wohl meine stramme Rute halten und sichern. Dann kann ich mich entspannt zurücklegen.


Sven


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Ich brauche ja wohl nichts zum sichern mitnehmen. Wozu habe ich denn euch. Könnt ja wohl meine stramme Rute halten und sichern. Dann kann ich mich entspannt zurücklegen.
> 
> 
> Sven




Erinnere mich dran das ich eine Lupe und Pinzette mitbringe !!:q
So´n kleines Teil ist schnell gefunden....:q:q:q:q

Der STF  #6


----------



## Die Gummitanke (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Große Schei... !!!!
Platz 34 haben nun alle abgesagt !!!!!!!!
Weiß noch einer ob jemand vielleicht noch mitfahren möchte.
Ist immer echt schwierig wenn man für nen kumpel nen Platz besorgt und der läßt einen hängen.

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Carptigers (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Wann wär das denn ? Bock hätte ich schon


----------



## Nordangler (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Wann wär das denn ? Bock hätte ich schon




Jetzt Sonntag um 07.00 Uhr ab Eckernförde.

Sven


----------



## Carptigers (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Gut Zeit hätte ich schon , was kostet der Spass?


----------



## Stingray (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Gut Zeit hätte ich schon , was kostet der Spass?


 

Lese Dir mal das erste Posting in diesem Thread durch. Da steht alles drin  .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Carptigers (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ok 30 Euro wenn das noch der Stand ist... Geht das nun klar oder rücken andere nach ? Wenn ja Geld überweisen und da bar bezahlen . Gruss Flo


----------



## Nordangler (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Carp habe dir eine PM geschickt.

Sven


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@ All
@ Cottonfox kann leider nicht mitfahren,somit ist sein Platz freigeworden....
Wer also noch mitwill ???????

Finanzregelung via PM

Der  STF #6


----------



## Nordangler (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

shit, warum springen dieses Jahr so viele ab??
Liegt das an mir?? Mache ich was falsch? oder liegt ein Fluch über diese Tour?


Sven


----------



## Carptigers (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Liegt mit Sicherheit nicht an dir... Wie sieht es aus , bleiben einige vielleicht noch nen 2. Tag oben zum Fischen ?


----------



## Nordangler (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

1 PMangeln --> Peter --> bezahlt
2 Nordangler --> Sven --> bezahlt
3 Cottonfox --> Jan --> bezahlt
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky --> bezahlt
5 Pitus02 --> Lars --> bezahlt
6 Esox Maximus
7 Heggi --> Jürgen --> bezahlt
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin --> bezahlt
9 ralle --> Ralf --> bezahlt
10 vazzquezz--> Krister --> bezahlt
11 Stingray --> Thomas --> bezahlt
12 Hardi --> Thomas --> bezahlt
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten --> bezahlt
14 Bulli --> Björn --> bezahlt
15 Happy --> Klaus --> bezahlt
16 Wulli--> Oliver --> bezahlt
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter --> bezahlt
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich --> bezahlt
19 Keule--> bezahlt
20 Guiffri--> Guido --> bezahlt
21 OLG __> Olaf --> bezahlt
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus ---> bezahlt
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin ---> bezahlt
24 Ines --> Ines --> bezahlt
25 Toffee--> Claudius --> bezahlt
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik --> bezahlt
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis --> bezahlt
28 spinnracer --> Dirk --> bezahlt
29 Wulli Freund --> Alex -->bezahlt
30 Toto --> Thorsten --> bezahlt
31 jan 77 --> Jan --> bezahlt
32 detlef B --> Detlef --> bezahlt
33 Marco --> bezahlt.
34 carptigers

So carptigers ist für Frankys Bekannten eingesprungen.
Dorsch888 er schickt das Geld an dich. Ist auch schon raus.
Nun brauchen wir nur noch für Cottonfox einen Ersatzmann/frau da er leider kurzfristig absagen mußte.

Sven


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Moin Nordangler,
ich hätte noch interesse an der Tour,also wenn der Platz noch frei ist würde ich den Besetzen wollen.


----------



## Wulli (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Nordangler schrieb:


> shit, warum springen dieses Jahr so viele ab??
> Liegt das an mir?? Mache ich was falsch? oder liegt ein Fluch über diese Tour?
> 
> 
> Sven



Moin, Sven!

Mach` Dir da mal keine Sorgen. Immerhin mußt Du 35 Leutz zusammen bekommen! Die alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen ist eben schwer! 
Ich habe die Makrelentour organisiert und "nur" 21 Leute zusammen bekommen. Das ist doch normal! Deine Orga ist völlig O.K. und wer das Gegenteil behauptet ist eben ein Meckerkopp und soll es selber besser machen!!
Wenn "nur" 34 zusagen, haben wir eben mehr Platz und machen eine Umlage! Ich habe dir ja schon "ausversehen" 5 € zuviel überwiesen, die kannste dann dafür verwenden...  



Wulli


----------



## Esox_Maximus (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Nicht das ich hier nochmehr verwirrung mache aber ich stehe immernoch auf unbezahlt ich habe aber das Geld bereits letzte Woche an Dorsch 888 bezahlt


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Nicht das ich hier nochmehr verwirrung mache aber ich stehe immernoch auf unbezahlt ich habe aber das Geld bereits letzte Woche an Dorsch 888 bezahlt




Niemand bleibt daheim,wir brauchen noch ´ne Gallionsfigur....|rolleyes


Der   STF  #h


----------



## Carptigers (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Noch mal ne Frage zum Ablauf . Werden zwischendurch die Plätze gewechselt ? Hab gesehen das man auf der Backbordseite gar nicht stehen kann. Fischt man dort eine Etage höher ? Kommt einer aus der näheren Umgebung ? Vielleicht könnte man ja zusammen fahren ?#h


----------



## Toffee (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Plätze werden nach dem Mittag gewechselt. Auf dem Schiff kann man auch von Backbord aus Angeln.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Toffee schrieb:


> Plätze werden nach dem Mittag gewechselt. Auf dem Schiff kann man auch von Backbord aus Angeln.
> 
> Gruß Toffee



Wer bis " Mittag " nichts gefangen hat,muß von Bord...|supergri|supergri|supergri


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Honeyball (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Wer bis " Mittag " nichts gefangen hat,muß von Bord...|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> Der  STF  :g



Na bis dahin werde ich ja wohl den ersten Sack verhaftet haben :q :q :q 
aber, Martin, willste dann nicht am Samstag lieber Langstreckenschwimmen üben ???:m


----------



## Carptigers (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Wer bis " Mittag " nichts gefangen hat,muß von Bord...|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> Der STF :g


 

Ich werd dich dran erinnern... Kannst schon mal wenn du an Bord gehst ne Schwimmweste ummachen :q


----------



## Honeyball (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Ich werd dich dran erinnern... Kannst schon mal wenn du an Bord gehst ne Schwimmweste ummachen :q



Aber nicht, dass Du Deinem Namen alle Ehre machst und die Dorsche mit Boilies jagst :q :q :q :m


----------



## Jan77 (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Floater nicht vergessen, bei dem Krawall den wir veranstalten ist die Gefahr des Kenterns durchaus gegeben.


----------



## Carptigers (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber nicht, dass Du Deinem Namen alle Ehre machst und die Dorsche mit Boilies jagst :q :q :q :m


 
Keine Sorge sonst fangt ihr ja alle nichts bei den Stinkern


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Ich werd dich dran erinnern... Kannst schon mal wenn du an Bord gehst ne Schwimmweste ummachen :q



Man merkt,Du hast mich noch nicht in " NATURA " gesehen..|supergri|supergri


Der   STF  :g


----------



## norge_klaus (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Und ich dachte immer diese orangenen Gumminachthemden von Grundens wären vielleicht getarnte Rettungsinseln !|bla: |bla: |bla: 

Nix für ungut, bin schon weg ! Muß arbeiten.


----------



## Hardi (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Toffee schrieb:


> Plätze werden nach dem Mittag gewechselt. Auf dem Schiff kann man auch von Backbord aus Angeln.
> 
> Gruß Toffee


 
Platzwechsel im, oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn?  Hähä, freue mich schon auf das Gewurschtel beim Platzwechsel.:q 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## norge_klaus (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Meinen Nachmittagsplatz kann gern jemand anders haben. Muß  dann eh zügig filetieren, um die ganzen Dorsche vom Vormittag bis zum einlaufen in den Hafen auch filetiert zu bekommen.

   

#h #h #h Gruß Klaus#h #h #h


----------



## Hardi (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@norge_klaus,
Du sollst filetieren nicht schnitzen ...   
Gruß Thomas


----------



## norge_klaus (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@Carptigers

Könnten Dich gern mitnehmen. Wir düsen (..und das ist ernst gemeint, kann der eine oder andere Boardie sicher bestätigen) allerdings hier in Frankfurt schon am Freitag los. Start für 17 Uhr geplant. Wären dann gegen 19 Uhr in der Hannoveraner-Ecke
Schick doch einfach mal ne PN.

Gruß Norge_Klaus


----------



## norge_klaus (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@Hardi

Ich schaffe ca. 30 Stück pro Stunde !!!!!!


----------



## Carptigers (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Man merkt,Du hast mich noch nicht in " NATURA " gesehen..|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> Der STF :g


 


Wieso unter deinem Nick ist doch ein Bild |rolleyes 

Oder siehst du etwa so aus und passen die deswegen die Schwimmwesten nicht ?

Ach alles nur Spass :q


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@carptigers
Ich hab dem STF heute mal wieder gegenüber gestanden. Ich sach nur: Obelix, bist du`s? 
Viel Spass beim erinnern.
CU hoffentlich im nächsten Jahr
Dirk


----------



## Esox_Maximus (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich habe so das Gefühl das STF trotzdem nicht der Größte(rein Körperlich gesehen) Angler sein wird.


----------



## norge_klaus (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

.....ich kann mich da auch noch an ein sehr schönes Foto erinnern. Glaube Flughafen in Japan. STF und 2 Sumoringer in Flip-Flops. Wieso 2 Sumoringer ???? Habe nur einen gesehen und der stand in der Mitte.

Nochmal nix für ungut, bin schon wieder weg !!!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Ich habe so das Gefühl das STF trotzdem nicht der Größte(rein Körperlich gesehen) Angler sein wird.




Der " Spaßfaktor " an Bord ist der gleiche wie hier im Board..|uhoh:
So soll es auch bleiben....#d

Der  STF   #c


----------



## Carptigers (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Es geht ja nicht darum , wie groß oder schwer er ist , sondern darum , wenn er nichts fängt, zum Mittag von Bord geht


----------



## Carptigers (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Der " Spaßfaktor " an Bord ist der gleiche wie hier im Board..|uhoh:
> So soll es auch bleiben....#d
> 
> Der STF #c


 


Genau , dann gibts nämlich viel zu lachen !!! Freu mich schon !!!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer diese orangenen Gumminachthemden von Grundens wären vielleicht getarnte Rettungsinseln !|bla: |bla: |bla:
> 
> Nix für ungut, bin schon weg ! Muß arbeiten.



Sollten Wir beide wieder nebeneinander stehen,reden Wir 
noch einmal in Ruhe  :r  über deine Äußerung.....|evil:

Der  STF  :g


----------



## norge_klaus (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@Carptigers.............Spaßfaktor ? Warts mal ab !!!!|bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## Esox_Maximus (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

ich gehe nicht von Board wenn ich bis zum Mittag nichts fange habe ich ja noch den nebenjob als Gallionsfigur.

Mein Kommentag war auch als Spass gedacht. Ich gebe ja zu es war ein schlechter


----------



## Toffee (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Wir bräuchten, glaube ich, noch einen Freiwilligen , der Fotos Und Videos macht.

Wer meldet sich dafür???


Gruß Toffee


----------



## norge_klaus (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@STF

Ich wiege ca. 172,834 amerikanische Pfund. Das sollte die Schnur zum Kielholen schon tragen !

Gruß klaus


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Na hoffentlich komm ich noch mit,
denn so wie es sich hier liest,seid ihr echt locker drauf und bei meinen letzten touren waren die leute echte kotzbrocken


----------



## norge_klaus (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@Toffee

Sorry, aber völlig überflüssig die Frage. Es wird mehr Bilder geben als Dir lieb ist. Also immer schön benehmen und nicht auf die Kloobrille pinkeln !

#h #h #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> ich gehe nicht von Board wenn ich bis zum Mittag nichts fange habe ich ja noch den nebenjob als Gallionsfigur.
> 
> Mein Kommentag war auch als Spass gedacht. Ich gebe ja zu es war ein schlechter



Wir werden ja sehen,wer von uns beiden zuerst schwimmen geht....|supergri|supergri

Nichts wird so heiß gegessen,wie es gekocht wird...:r

Der  STF  :g


----------



## Toffee (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> @Toffee
> 
> Soory, aber völlig überflüssig die Frage. Es wird mehr Bilder geben als Dir lieb ist. Also immer schön benehmen und nicht auf die Kloobrille pinkeln !
> 
> #h #h #h


 
Ok, Klaus , *DU* machst die Videos, wie wir alle unsere Dorsche drillen **

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Carptigers (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Werde auch meine Digi mitnehmen... Also Fotos kommen mit Sicherheit genug zusammen...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich komm ich noch mit,
> denn so wie es sich hier liest,seid ihr echt locker drauf und bei meinen letzten touren waren die leute echte kotzbrocken



Wir können auch :v,frag mal @ Honeyball,der kann das
besonders gut,ist sozusagen Meister seines Fachs....|supergri|supergri


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Toffee (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Werde auch meine Digi mitnehmen... Also Fotos kommen mit Sicherheit genug zusammen...


 
Wenn die Steckdose neben dem Eingang zum Salon unter saft steht, könnte ich alle Bilder ja gleich auf dem Laptop sammeln & brennen.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> @STF
> 
> Ich wiege ca. 172,834 amerikanische Pfund. Das sollte die Schnur zum Kielholen schon tragen !
> 
> Gruß klaus



Wer redet von Kielholen,hier geht´s lang .....


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@Seeteufelfreund,
das will ich nich abstreiten,brauche aber ein eigenes Bild des Elends


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> @Seeteufelfreund,
> das will ich nich abstreiten,brauche aber ein eigenes Bild des Elends



Schon mal was von ´nem " Spiegel " gehört ?????#d


Der  STF  :g


----------



## onkelolf (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

sollte da noch wer abspringen ich hätte kurzfristig zeit & lust ... wenn ihr auch nen boardneuling mitnehmen würdet


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hab keine Spiegel mehr,die sind geplatzt,genauso wie sie Linse der Kamera


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Hab keine Spiegel mehr,die sind geplatzt,genauso wie sie Linse der Kamera



Wahre Schönheit kommt von innen,solltest vielleicht ´ne
Oral-Kamera nutzen ......aber noch bessere Bilder gibt´s
von hinten.....:q:q:q


Der  STF  |uhoh:


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Wahre Schönheit kommt von innen,solltest vielleicht ´ne
> Oral-Kamera nutzen ......aber noch bessere Bilder gibt´s
> von hinten.....:q:q:q
> 
> ...




Dann fehlt nur noch das OK#6 von NORDANGLER das ich mit kann und du kannst deine Kamera am Sonntag gleich über Bord werfen#h


----------



## norge_klaus (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@STF Ist das dann eine Aral-Kamera ????:q :q :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> @STF Ist das dann eine Aral-Kamera ????:q :q :q



Wenn das deine Frau wüßte|sagnix........


Der  STF  :g


----------



## MFT Sutje (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Wann sollte der Kutter denn starten?
ich muss dann noch aus dem Süden Hamburgs hochdüsen.


----------



## Honeyball (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Wir können auch :v,frag mal @ Honeyball,der kann das
> besonders gut,ist sozusagen Meister seines Fachs....|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> Der  STF  :g



Wir können dich ja leider nicht mittags vom Kutter werfen, weil's sonst an der Küste ne Überschwemmung gibt und bis spät nachmittags das Wasser nicht wieder zurück ist, aber das wird mir wohl ewig nachhängen.

Für alle Neulinge also hier nochmal live und in Farbe das ultimative Foto der Boardiekuttertour 2004 
( (c) bei OH-Nemo )





Also bei über 5 Bft habe ich wahrscheinlich links und rechts wieder jede Menge Platz


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@ Honeyball

Immer wieder gern gesehen....:q:q:q:q


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Wulli (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> @Carptigers
> 
> Könnten Dich gern mitnehmen. Wir düsen (..und das ist ernst gemeint, kann der eine oder andere Boardie sicher bestätigen) allerdings hier in Frankfurt schon am Freitag los. Start für 17 Uhr geplant. Wären dann gegen 19 Uhr in der Hannoveraner-Ecke
> Schick doch einfach mal ne PN.
> ...



Äääähäm, habt Ihr einen Hubschrauber? (Und damit ist das schon nicht einfach)?????? Freitag Nachmittag, erst die A5 dann die A7, und dann in der Ferienzeit mit der vollen Ladung LKW..... das ist ein sehr ambitioniertes Ziel, FFM-H in 2 Stunden.... habe ich in meiner besten Zeit geschafft, das war aber abends und am Wochenende! Und langsam fahre ich bestimmt nicht. Naja, auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Euch eine gute Fahrt, und kommt vor allem Gut an! Wir wollen schließlich viel Spass haben!

und übrigens:


Noch 4 Tage!!!

Ich werd` weich!

Wulli


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Wulli schrieb:


> Äääähäm, habt Ihr einen Hubschrauber? (Und damit ist das schon nicht einfach)?????? Freitag Nachmittag, erst die A5 dann die A7, und dann in der Ferienzeit mit der vollen Ladung LKW..... das ist ein sehr ambitioniertes Ziel, FFM-H in 2 Stunden.... habe ich in meiner besten Zeit geschafft, das war aber abends und am Wochenende! Und langsam fahre ich bestimmt nicht. Naja, auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Euch eine gute Fahrt, und kommt vor allem Gut an! Wir wollen schließlich viel Spass haben!
> 
> und übrigens:
> 
> ...



@ Wulli

Du kennst nicht Klaus seinen Fahrstyle....:g


Der  STF  |supergri


----------



## Honeyball (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Klaus, ich hoffe, die Kollegen von der Autobahnpolizei lesen hier nicht mit :q :q :q 

Aber für alle Fälle denk dran:
Nicht drängeln oder den Vordermann mit Lichthupe drangsalieren, sondern cool bleiben und rechts dran vorbei ziehen !!!

Drängeln kostet 200 Euro, gibt 4 Punkte und mindestens 1 Monat Fluppenentzug,
Rechts überholen kostet nur 50 Euro und gibt nur 1-2 Punkte.:m


----------



## Wulli (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> @ Wulli
> 
> Du kennst nicht Klaus seinen Fahrstyle....:g
> 
> ...



nun, wie gesagt ich bin auch ein Freund des schweren Bleifußes, aber wenn die Piste voll ist, isse voll. Aber ist ja auch egal, hauptsache Ihr kommt gut an.

@all: hier mal ein Auszug aus dem Wetterbericht für Sonntag:

Leicht bewölkt, und schwache bis mäßige Winde aus Westlichen Richtungen, Temperaturen um 17-20°C.

Denke dass hört sich doch wohl gut an, gelle?

Wulli


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Wulli schrieb:


> nun, wie gesagt ich bin auch ein Freund des schweren Bleifußes, aber wenn die Piste voll ist, isse voll. Aber ist ja auch egal, hauptsache Ihr kommt gut an.
> 
> @all: hier mal ein Auszug aus dem Wetterbericht für Sonntag:
> 
> ...



Da haben Wir alle ja Glück,das @ Honeyball´s " Nachspeise "
nicht wieder zurück kommt,bei dem lauen Wind....|supergri|supergri


Der  STF


----------



## Honeyball (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Aber noch sind sich nicht alle einig mit dem Wetter:




(Quelle: Wetter-online, 09.08., 15:50 Uhr)




			
				STF schrieb:
			
		

> Da haben Wir alle ja Glück,das @ Honeyball´s " Nachspeise "
> nicht wieder zurück kommt,bei dem lauen Wind....



..es sei denn mit der "Rückschwappwelle"


----------



## ralle (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So ich werde mit Angelcarsten Freitag gegen 16Uhr aufbrechen, und  wenn alles klappt gegen 20Uhr aufschlagen.

Danach werden wir uns beim Griechen die Wänste vollschlagen --- mit Bier natürlich


----------



## Wulli (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber noch sind sich nicht alle einig mit dem Wetter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja die Jungs nehmen es halt nicht so eng mit der Vorhersage, ob nun schwache bis mäßige Winde aus Westlichen Richtungen, oder 3Bft aus NO, das ist doch nun kein Unterschied, oder??#c ;+  

Mal sehen, was wird. Die Jungs von der Vorhersage wissen ja oft genug nicht mal, wie das Wetter gestern war....

Wulli


----------



## Toffee (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Klaus, ich hoffe, die Kollegen von der Autobahnpolizei lesen hier nicht mit :q :q :q
> 
> Drängeln kostet 200 Euro, gibt 4 Punkte und mindestens 1 Monat Fluppenentzug,
> Rechts überholen kostet nur 50 Euro und gibt nur 1-2 Punkte.:m


 
;+ Dachte die Simone R liegt in Eckernförde und nicht in *Flensburg* * 

Aber die Punkte werden nicht zu den Fischpunkten hinzu gezählt ..

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Stingray (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wir können dich ja leider nicht mittags vom Kutter werfen, weil's sonst an der Küste ne Überschwemmung gibt und bis spät nachmittags das Wasser nicht wieder zurück ist, aber das wird mir wohl ewig nachhängen.
> 
> Für alle Neulinge also hier nochmal live und in Farbe das ultimative Foto der Boardiekuttertour 2004
> ( (c) bei OH-Nemo )
> ...


 

Sag mal Honeyball, hattest Du mal einen schweren Unfall |kopfkrat ? Also wenn ich eine Stange Wasser wegstelle, kommt das bei mir wo anders raus :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Stingray schrieb:


> Sag mal Honeyball, hattest Du mal einen schweren Unfall |kopfkrat ? Also wenn ich eine Stange Wasser wegstelle, kommt das bei mir wo anders raus :q .
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Das liegt bestimmt daran,wo er herkommt .....die scheinen
da irgendwie anders gepolt zu sein.....|supergri|supergri

Der  STF  :g


----------



## Carptigers (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Was das denn ? Ist ja noch nicht mal Seegang... Wie soll das denn erst bei 5 - 6 Bft werden ???#t


----------



## norge_klaus (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@Honeyball

Nur gut, das es diesmal Nudeln gibt und keine Spagetti ! Oder was ist das auf dem Foto ?



PS: Ich will es auch garnicht Wissen !


----------



## Nordangler (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

1 PMangeln --> Peter --> bezahlt
2 Nordangler --> Sven --> bezahlt
3 Cottonfox --> Jan --> bezahlt
4 Franky vonne Tanke --> Franky --> bezahlt
5 Pitus02 --> Lars --> bezahlt
6 Esox Maximus
7 Heggi --> Jürgen --> bezahlt
8 Seeteufelfreund --> Martin --> bezahlt
9 ralle --> Ralf --> bezahlt
10 vazzquezz--> Krister --> bezahlt
11 Stingray --> Thomas --> bezahlt
12 Hardi --> Thomas --> bezahlt
13 Angelcarsten --> Carsten --> bezahlt
14 Bulli --> Björn --> bezahlt
15 Happy --> Klaus --> bezahlt
16 Wulli--> Oliver --> bezahlt
17 Honeyball --> Heinz-Peter --> bezahlt
18 Hinnerk --> Heinrich --> bezahlt
19 Keule--> bezahlt
20 Guiffri--> Guido --> bezahlt
21 OLG __> Olaf --> bezahlt
22 Norgeklaus --> Klaus ---> bezahlt
23 Stadtmaus --> Cathrin ---> bezahlt
24 Ines --> Ines --> bezahlt
25 Toffee--> Claudius --> bezahlt
26 Hendrik --> Hendrik --> bezahlt
27 Sylverpasi --> Dennis --> bezahlt
28 spinnracer --> Dirk --> bezahlt
29 Wulli Freund --> Alex -->bezahlt
30 Toto --> Thorsten --> bezahlt
31 jan 77 --> Jan --> bezahlt
32 detlef B --> Detlef --> bezahlt
33 Marco --> bezahlt.
34 carptigers

So carptigers ist für Frankys Bekannten eingesprungen.
Dorsch888 er schickt das Geld an dich. Ist auch schon raus.
Nun brauchen wir nur noch für Cottonfox einen Ersatzmann/frau da er leider kurzfristig absagen mußte.
Hier hat sich RotzProtz gemeldet. Bitte mit Cottonfox oder Seeteufelfreund regeln.

Bezahlt haben sonst alle.  Warte nur noch auf das Trinkgeld.

Sven


----------



## Hardi (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Werde dann auch mal jetzt den Rest des Gerödels zusammen suchen/packen und mir noch zwei/drei Vorfächer binden. Ich bin Newbie auf der BKT und freue mich auf Sonntag. Werde mal eine neue Multi austesten, denn ich komme nach Jahren der Abstinentz auf dem Kutter mit den langen Stöckern nicht mehr so klar. Also wer wird das Pech haben neben mir zu stehen ....  

@norge_klaus, mal sehen ob ich auch noch filetieren kann. Viel wichtiger ist, mal zu sehen, ob ich noch Dorsche vom Kutter aus fangen kann.#t Denn August/September ist bei uns "FISCHFRIKADELLENZEIT".:m 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Thomas kein Problem!! Wir haben scharfe Messer und helfen dir gerne, dich von deinem Gerümpel zu entlasten.

Sven


----------



## Hardi (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hi Sven,


Nordangler schrieb:


> Thomas kein Problem!! Wir haben scharfe Messer und helfen dir gerne, dich von deinem Gerümpel zu entlasten.
> 
> Sven


 
Da spricht der Händler meines Vertrauens . Habe selber noch 'nen halben Shop auf dem Boden. #c Bin schon am überlegen mit Pilkern anzufüttern...|supergri Die "Fängigen" sind alle versenkt und dennoch schleppe ich noch 'n paar Kilo zu viel in der Kiepe mit mir rum. Werde mich auf das mindeste beschränken und nur ein mal mit dem Rolli zum Schiff müssen.#q (Am Sonntag nur die kleine Kiepe !) Das liegt aber am Eis .... in der großen Kühlbox.
Du fragtest ob diese Fahrt unter einem schlechten Stern steht ... Mein Antwort "JA", für alle die Am Sonntag nicht mit fahren .... 
Ich freue mich, alle die, die ich bisher nur gelesen habe, auch Live und in Farbe kennen zu lernen.#h 
Und Sven..., evtl. stehst DU ja neben mir ...|supergri 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Wieso brauchste schon wieder eine neue Rute??

Sven


----------



## Hardi (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*




Nordangler schrieb:


> Wieso brauchste schon wieder eine neue Rute??
> 
> Sven


 
Neue Rute ...? Da fällt mir gerade ein, sehr geiles Teil!#6
Habe damit meinen größten, bisher in Deutschland - im Süsswasser, Fisch gefangen. Ehrlich - war aber auch mein erster, eine Rotfeder mit geschätzten 9 cm.
Mal ernsthaft - schöne Rute. Um so mehr freue ich mich, dass ein HH Boardi für den Großhändler tätig ist. Kennst Du eigentlich deren Schleppruten ..? Meine neue Rute wurde beim letzen HH-Boarditreff von mehreren Boardis am Forellensee richtig ran genommen... Die werden noch Reden von sich machen. (Die Boardis sowieso ..)
Aber das Gerät kann ich ja am Sonntag nicht gebrauchen, da muß ich ja auf vertrautes zurückgreifen ... außer die nichtvertraute Multi natürlich.
Aber da können wir ja am Sonntag drüber schnacken, Du stehst ja neben mir ..|rolleyes 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Hardi schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> 
> 
> Da spricht der Händler meines Vertrauens . Habe selber noch 'nen halben Shop auf dem Boden. #c Bin schon am überlegen mit Pilkern anzufüttern...|supergri Die "Fängigen" sind alle versenkt und dennoch schleppe ich noch 'n paar Kilo zu viel in der Kiepe mit mir rum. Werde mich auf das mindeste beschränken und nur ein mal mit dem Rolli zum Schiff müssen.#q (Am Sonntag nur die kleine Kiepe !) Das liegt aber am Eis .... in der großen Kühlbox.


 

Laß uns mal die Fliegenruten mitnehmen :q . Dann flüchten wieder alle, und wir haben viel Platz ( insider ) :q :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Na Jungs, ich sehe doch das Ihr lest. Ihr seit heiß ... aber mögt nicht schreiben. :q


----------



## Hardi (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Stingray schrieb:


> Laß uns mal die Fliegenruten mitnehmen :q . Dann flüchten wieder alle, und wir haben viel Platz ( insider ) :q :q .
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Moin moin Thomas,
wir gehen ans Heck .. Da haben wir Platz und die Simone treibt auch über selbiges ... und nach 5 Minuten haben wir es eh für uns alleine (insider) :q .
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Hardi schrieb:


> Moin moin Thomas,
> wir gehen ans Heck .. Da haben wir Platz und die Simone treibt auch über selbiges ... und nach 5 Minuten haben wir es eh für uns alleine (insider) :q .
> Gruß Thomas


 

So sollten wir tun :m .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Stingray schrieb:


> So sollten wir tun :m .
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Und dann erfahrungsgemäß, können wir die Singenden Schwerter der Baltic Sea zücken ...


----------



## Die Gummitanke (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@Hardi: wie gut das Du alle fängigen versenkt hast, dann stell ich mich einfach neben Dich und krieg vielleicht ???? auch nen Dorsch ab.

@all: Na, Sachen gepackt, fängiges Gerödel verstaut und schon ordentlich Fieber ???

Sünnag geit dat los.

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## vazzquezz (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Hardi schrieb:


> Moin moin Thomas,
> wir gehen ans Heck .. Da haben wir Platz und die Simone treibt auch über selbiges ... und nach 5 Minuten haben wir es eh für uns alleine (insider) :q .
> Gruß Thomas



Da stell ich mich als Stingray´s Nachbar UND Multifischer doch einfach mal dazu! 

Denn ... Perückentüdeln rückt erst richtig, wenn man da noch die Schnur des Nachbarn mit drin hat ... :q  

V.


----------



## vazzquezz (9. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@FrankyvonneTanke:

Du gehst ja richtig ab ...!!!

"Gerödel gepackt & verstaut ...???";+ ;+ ;+ 

Ey ... iss erst Mittwoch! Wir fahren SONNTAG, nicht Donnerstag!!!  #h 

V.


----------



## Hardi (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



ThomasKubiak schrieb:


> @Hardi: wie gut das Du alle fängigen versenkt hast, dann stell ich mich einfach neben Dich und krieg vielleicht ???? auch nen Dorsch ab.


 
Hi Franky,#h 
schaffen wir das doch mal, in diesem Leben zusammen zu Angeln....:g
Ich brauche dringend wieder Gummis für den Herbst. Ich schaffe das, nach dem wir dann, susammen gefischt´haben, aúch mal zu Euch un den Laden.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Da stell ich mich als Stingray´s Nachbar UND Multifischer doch einfach mal dazu!
> Denn ... Perückentüdeln rückt erst richtig, wenn man da noch die Schnur des Nachbarn mit drin hat ... :q V.


 
Hi vazzqueszz#h , habe schon von Thomas "vernommen" , dass Du auch mit der Multi fischt. Bin rutentechnisch noch nicht so up-to-date. Der Blank für die schwere Wurfpilke ist schon im Angelzimmer, aber der Kork, der Trigger etc. und die Ringe noch nicht.... 

Hi Sven, glaubst Du an Karma .... Du stehtst bestimmt zwischen uns. Und da soll noch mal einer sagen, dass Routine aufkommt.... 

P.S. Ich biete mich hiermit gerne an, die Verlosung vorzunehmen und stecke auch gerne vorher die Plätze aus ...


----------



## Nordangler (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Also keine 30 lybs Rute?? Und auch keine Seeminen??

Sven


----------



## Jan77 (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Meine Ultimate Hardcore 30lbs und die Penn Formula 10Kg stehen bereit, Bergmänner in 400-700gr. habe ich auch eingepackt und die 1,2mm Vorfächer tüddel ich heute Abend. 

Mein Ziel am Sonntag GROßDORSCH-ALARM!!!


----------



## Nordangler (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Stingray schrieb:


> Laß uns mal die Fliegenruten mitnehmen :q . Dann flüchten wieder alle, und wir haben viel Platz ( insider ) :q :q .
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Ich esse Samstag schon mal vorbeugend reichlich Erbsensuppe.
Dann habe ich garantiert Sonntag reichlich Platz bei schweren Winden in der Büx. :m 
Und das schöne ist, ihr könnt nicht großartig flüchten.:v 
Werde dann von grünen Gesichtern ein paar Fotos machen inclusive Anfütterung der Dorsche.

Sven


----------



## Jan77 (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Ich esse Samstag schon mal vorbeugend reichlich Erbsensuppe.
> Dann habe ich garantiert Sonntag reichlich Platz bei schweren Winden in der Büx. :m
> Sven


 
#d Wird schwer werden bei westlichen Winden der Stärke 2-3 lt. Windfinder.com

Wird wohl eher ne Budderfahrt werden als nen strammes Wellengepeitsche #6


----------



## Toffee (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Werde dann von grünen Gesichtern ein paar Fotos machen inclusive Anfütterung der Dorsche.
> 
> Sven


 
Wer aber Dorsche verbotenerweise anfüttert, muß ne Kutterunde ausgeben*:q *

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Honeyball (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Toffee schrieb:


> Wer aber Dorsche verbotenerweise anfüttert, muß ne Kutterunde ausgeben*:q *
> 
> Gruß Toffee



*HALLO !!!|wavey: *
Seit wann ist das verboten ???
Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift!!!
Eckernförder Dorsche stehen total auf Zeusteller mit Pommes Mayo und Krautsalat vorgekaut vom Vorabend#6 

Auf der Forelle hab ich's mit der 10 Euro Steakplatte versucht, hatte aber (wie auf dem Foto zu sehen) 1. zu weich vorgekaut und 2. mit zuviel Pils verdünnt#c 

Aber wenn Du meinst, dann pfeif ich mir zum Frühstück halt mein Skagerrak-erprobtes Spezialzäpfchen in die Gedärme und kann dann wenigstens ge´gen Sven's Erbsensuppe mithalten:m


----------



## Hardi (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Angelkutter rammt Yacht,
sinngemäß aus dem Täglichen Hafenbericht,

Am Dienstag, in der Eckernförder Bucht gab es eine Kollision mit einer vor Anker liegenden Yacht - vor Waabs. Die drei Segler konnten sich mit einem Sprung in das Wasser retten. Der Sportangelkutter nahm die drei daraufhin an Bord.
Der Schiffsname ist mir nicht bekannt. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Toffee (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> *HALLO !!!|wavey: *
> Seit wann ist das verboten ???
> Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift!!!
> Eckernförder Dorsche stehen total auf Zeusteller mit Pommes Mayo und Krautsalat vorgekaut vom Vorabend#6
> ...


 
Da hast du ja Sonntag die Chance, weiter an der erfolgreichen Rezeptur zu arbeiten *:q *

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Carptigers (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Hardi schrieb:


> Angelkutter rammt Yacht,
> sinngemäß aus dem Täglichen Hafenbericht,
> 
> Am Dienstag, in der Eckernförder Bucht gab es eine Kollision mit einer vor Anker liegenden Yacht - vor Waabs. Die drei Segler konnten sich mit einem Sprung in das Wasser retten. Der Sportangelkutter nahm die drei daraufhin an Bord.
> ...


 
Könnte doch nur die Kehrheim II gewesen sein , die liegt doch auch da ??? Oder weis da einer mehr...


----------



## Toffee (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Meineswissens liegt die Kehrheim II den Sommer über in Büsum(Makrelenangeln)

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Wulli (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin, Jungzz!!


Noch 3 Tage!!!


Wulli


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Wulli schrieb:


> Moin, Jungzz!!
> 
> 
> Noch 3 Tage!!!
> ...



Man bist Du f...rich auf´s Angeln,was sagt denn dein 
Weib dazu....hast wohl öfters " Migräne ".....:q:q:q

Der   STF  #d


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@ Nordangler

Sag mal,ist Frühstück und Kaffee im Preis mitdrin ?????


Der  STF  #6


----------



## Wulli (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Man bist Du f...rich auf´s Angeln,was sagt denn dein
> Weib dazu....hast wohl öfters " Migräne ".....:q:q:q
> 
> Der   STF  #d



den Zusammenhang mußt du mir jetzt mal erklären....|kopfkrat


----------



## Carptigers (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Mensch überleg dooch mal...Vielleicht denkt seine Frau er wär es im allgeimen... 
 Wenn Man(n) bock hat und Frau nicht .... |krach:  Och nee Schatz ich hab Kopfschmerzen...


----------



## Hendreich (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hallo Leute
Ich könnte mich schwarz ärgern:c , hatte einen Platz aufm Kutter und lieg mit aufgeschnittenem Bauch im Bett.
Trotzdem viel Spaß euch allen#g , und dass das Wetter mitspielt.

Gruß Hendreich
                      |laola:


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin,
hab gestern abend das OK:m von SEETEUFELFREUND bekommen das ich mit kann,hab jetzt nur noch mal ne frage,
komm einer von euch aus dem süden HH(Finkenwerder) oder aus der nähe|kopfkrat,denn ich würde gerne bei jemanden mitfahren wenns geht.Das is bei den Spritpreisen allein ganz schön teuer.

Peter


----------



## Nordangler (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> @ Nordangler
> 
> Sag mal,ist Frühstück und Kaffee im Preis mitdrin ?????
> 
> ...




Ich glaube, dass wir letztes Jahr, den ersten Kaffee und 1 Brötchen umsonst hatten. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher.
Ansonsten müßen wir das halt bezahlen.

Sven


----------



## Honeyball (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Das verfälscht aber die Anfüttermasse |kopfkrat  :m


----------



## onkelolf (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

ich will auch  wenn noch jemand abspringen sollte, ich bin bis morgen abend zu erreichen


----------



## angelcarsten (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Tach zusammen


Sachen sind gepackt und im Auto verstaut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ES geht bald los ein Glück:m :m :m 

Freu mich schon riesig euch alle mal wieder zusehen


Bis denne carsten


----------



## Toto (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

yep ... auch meine Sachen sind im Auto untergebracht. Für mich gehts schon morgen früh los ... erst in Richtung Köln und dann von da direkt nach Eckernförde zum Griechen #6 
Also untersteht Euch schon ohne mich die Biervorräte aufzubrauchen.

Wird bestimmt wieder mindestens so lustig wie im letzten Jahr...
Bis morgen abend bzw auch den Trainingsunwilligen dann ne gute Anfahrt am Sonntag morgen  

|wavey:


----------



## Stingray (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich hoffe das heute alles gesagt wird, was noch irgentwie wichtig ist. Da ich morgen mein süße kleine 16000er Flat bekomme ( mit neuen Splitter und Modem ). Meine 6000er Flat ist mir einfach zu langsam :q . Und wie ich mich kenne, bekomme ich die Instalation nicht so schnell hin ( " geht nicht schei.., geht auch nicht Schei.. und jetzt geht gar nichts mehr Schei... #q , wie komm ich bloß wieder ins Netz Schei... #q " ). Ich kenn das schon :q . Also wenn ich es nicht schaffe, und es noch etwas wichtiges gibt, @ Vazzquezz, Hardi, Jan77, und Wulli Ihr habt meine Handynummer  . Und nun sagt nicht " Wenn Du morgen nicht ins Netz kommst, dann frag doch Lachsy per PN :q " |uhoh: :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Esox_Maximus (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@Stingray
passt hier eigendlich nicht zum Thema aber wenn du dieses DSL über ein W-Lan nutzen willst, pass auf das dein Router auch wirklich ADSL2+ tauglich ist, denn davon gibt es erst 3 oder 4 auf dem Markt.



@all

hat einer schonmal die neuen Pilker von Askari probier. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie sie heißen aber ich will sie mal Floating-Pilks nennen. Sind wohl die ersten Pilker mit Auftrieb.


----------



## Toto (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Pilker .... mit Auftrieb.... aha !?!

Sollte dem so sein müssen die Jigköpfe wohl entsprechend groß gewählt werden, oder die Pilker sind wie beim Wallerfischen nur für Oberflächenmontagen geeignet :m 

Sorry, aber daran glaub ich nicht, können wir ja am Sonntag mal austesten. 
Wobei das für Honeyball bestimmt nicht verkehrt ist, die sind dann sozusagen Sacksicher... ausser die Kartoffelsäcke jagen bei den Wassertemperaturen an der Oberfläche :q 

Nur Spass .... |rolleyes


----------



## Nordangler (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Was habe ich getan??
Habe ja lauter wahnsinnige an Bord der Simone geholt. 

Hiiiiiilfe

Sven


----------



## Die Gummitanke (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@rotzProtz: ne Mitfahrgelegenheit wäre noch ab HH-Othmarschen, treffen dann um 5.00 Uhr bei mir.
Kannst mir ne PM schicken, alles weitere klären wir dann.

Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## Die Gummitanke (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@nordangler: Jepp Sven, einen Riesenhaufen Verrückter !!!!!!!
Muß man glaube ich, auch sein, man geht mitten inne Nacht mit 20 Kilo Blei, einem Haufen zusammengeknoteter Schnur und sonstigem Gedöns, wie einem langen Stock mit Ringen dran und einem Gerät das nur Schnur einkurbeln kann (heißt glaube ich: Rolle) auf nen Haufen Blech (Schiff), läßt sich nen ganzen Tag durchschaukeln, versucht mühsam ein paar Dorsche zu drehen (beim nächsten Mal wird sowieso alles besser, dann nehm ich Köder XYZ) fährt abends müde und kaputt nach Hause und erzählt der Frau was für ein toller Tag es war.
Willkommen in der Welt der Verrückten !!!!!!!!

Der Angelverrückten !!!!!!!!!!

Und davon haben wir am Sonntag nen ganzen Haufen auf dem Kutter.

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Esox_Maximus (10. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

wie sagte mal ein sehr gelehrter Mensch. 
Man muss nicht unbedingt bekloppt sein für dieses Hobby aber es erleichtert es ungemein


----------



## Nordangler (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Aber warum ich? Warum zum Teufel gerade ich? 
Bin doch ein liebes Kerlchen und habe keinem etwas getan.

Ich bekomme totale Angst vor euch allen!!!!!!

Sven

PS: Ansprache für Sonntag: Moin, Schnauze halten, los angeln und Tschüs!!!!


----------



## Jan77 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin, 

hat jemand meine Pillen gesehen#c


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Moin Jungs!!!
Da es für die meisten von Euch ja nun heute oder spätestens morgen früh richtung Ecktown geht, wünsche ich Euch auf diesem Wege nen *DICKES PETRI HEIL* und ne menge Spass an Bord der Simone!!!!!
Die Wettervorhersagen für Sonntag tendieren ja nun fast zu perfekten Verhältnissen, also erleichtert die Ostsee mal ordentlich von ein paar marmorierten Gesellen!!!
Viel Spass wünscht der dorschjaeger75


----------



## norge_klaus (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So hier mal der aktuelle Seewetterbericht:

Westliche Ostsee
Wetterlage vom 11.08.06, 07.00 GZ:

Hochdruckzone mit Zentren 1021 westlich der Bäreninsel, 1020 östlich der Bäreninsel, etwas verstärkend. Keil 1013 Nördliche Ostsee, etwas verstärkend. Tief 1004 Forties, Samstag Früh 1006 Nordbelgien. Tief 1009 nördlich von Island, auffüllend. Umfangreiches Hoch 1029 westsüdwestlich von Irland, wenig ändernd. Keil 1022 Biskaya, 1015 Südwestdeutschland, langsam abschwächend. 
Vorhersagen bis heute Mitternacht:

Süd bis Südwest 2 bis 3, nordost- bis norddrehend, anfangs strichweise diesig, einzelne Schauer- und Gewitterböen, See 0,5 Meter. 
Aussichten bis Sonnabendmittag:

Ost bis Nordost zunehmend 5 bis 6.  

|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 

Nix mit gemütlich am Samstag !!!!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Wulli (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Jan77 schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat jemand meine Pillen gesehen#c



...nimm vorübergehend die Deiner Frau! Dann kannste nicht schwanger werden!|supergri  

Pilker mit Auftrieb sind gut gegen Krabbenbisse! :m 

Ach ja übrigens:


Noch 2 Tage!!

Wulli


----------



## Toffee (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Nix mit gemütlich am Samstag !!!!
> 
> Gruß Klaus


 
*WEICHEI!!!!! *

Sieht doch gut aus:


*Windvorhersage für die Region Kieler Bucht* :

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Sa, 12.08.* Vormittag *S 2;*  Nachmittag *O 3; *Abend* NO 3*[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*So, 13.08.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Vormittag[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*N 3-4; *[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Nachmittag[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*N 3-4;  *[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Abend[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*N 4 *[/FONT]




Gibt doch nur fängiges und weniger Fängiges Wetter**


@Wulli
Ich glaube , er meinte diese blauen Dinger ..... 

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Carptigers (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich weis ja nicht wo NorgeKlaus geguckt hat aber bei mir steht da was anderes...

*Wetterlage vom 11.08.06, 09.00 GZ:*
Hochdruckzone mit Zentren 1021 westlich der Bäreninsel, 1020 Barentssee, nordostverlagernd. Keil 1013 Nördliche Ostsee, etwas verstärkend. Tief 1004 Forties, Samstag Früh 1006 Belgien, langsam auffüllend. Neues Tief 1013 Nordpolen, langsam nordwestziehend. Umfangreiches Hoch 1029 westsüdwestlich von Irland, langsam nordwestwandernd. Keil 1022 Biskaya, 1015 Südwestdeutschland, langsam abschwächend. 
*Vorhersagen bis heute Mitternacht:*
Süd bis Südwest 2 bis 3, nordost- bis norddrehend, anfangs strichweise diesig, einzelne Schauer- und Gewitterböen, See 0,5 Meter. 
*Aussichten bis Sonnabendmittag:*
Wechselnde Richtungen 2 bis 4.


----------



## angelcarsten (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

das is doch egal wie das wetter wird.

die hauptsache ist doch das ich den grössten fange  


bin schon ganz nervös muss nur noch warten bis ralle fertig ist und dann gehts losssssssssssssssssssss :m :m 

carsten


----------



## Hardi (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Seewetterdienst Hamburg; Sonnabend SO bis O um 4, etwas zunehmend, Westteil Gewitterböen.
Sonntag O bis NO 5 bis 6.
Am Sonntag gibt's 'ne schöne Welle und ein nasses Deck. Also genug Drift haben wir am Sonntag ... 
Grß Thomas


----------



## Honeyball (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich sehe: Alle Vorbereitungen liegen in der Endphase.

Toto, Ralle und Carsten haben schon gepackt und sind fast auf dem Weg
Esox Maximus hat den unfehlbaren Geheimköder aufgetrieben, mit dem wir alle gefangen hätten wie die Weltmeister, aber jetzt ist ja zu spät (|kopfkrat man könnte ja über Lüdinghausen nach Eckernförde...#c )
Sven steckt mitten in den Vorbereitungen zu seiner Begrüßungsrede (ok, ist vielleicht noch'n büschen kurz :m ) und wird von Selbstzweifeln geplagt...
Sven, Dein Verantwortungsbewusstsein ehrt Dich, aber nun ist's zu spät. Die Horde der Unnachgiebigen rottet sich zusammen, Eckernförde, wir kommen!!! Am Sonntag erlebt die Simone 10 Stunden Chaos, dass ihr Anarchie und Revolution wie 'ne Kaffefahrt vorkommen werden. NDR 2 warnt seit zwei Stunden durchgehend vor zu erwartenden Rasern mit Angelzeug im Kofferraum...
Die Wetterexperten geben genaueste Prognosen zu Driftstärke und Richtung.
Die Pharmakologen suchen Pillen und Zäpfchen zusammen.

...und die Namensschildchen hab ich auch schon fertig
(@Reppi: hab sogar Dein nicht benutztes vom letzten Jahr wiedergefunden:m )
so, noch knapp 3 Stunden im Büro absitzen, dann heimwärts, Angelzeug und Familie ins Auto packen und auf gen Norden!!!!


----------



## Honeyball (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hier wetteronline.de, 11.08.06-10:15 Uhr:


----------



## goeddoek (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Hardi schrieb:


> Seewetterdienst Hamburg; Sonnabend SO bis O um 4, etwas zunehmend, Westteil Gewitterböen.
> Sonntag O bis NO 5 bis 6.
> Am Sonntag gibt's 'ne schöne Welle und ein nasses Deck. Also genug Drift haben wir am Sonntag ...
> Grß Thomas




" Und ihr werdet Land riechen, wo kein Land ist"   |supergri 

Junx - das riecht doch förmlich nach gigantischen Dorschen und :v

Wird also spaßig. Drücke nach wie vor die Daumen.

Ji maakt daar watt van #6


----------



## Hardi (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> " Und ihr werdet Land riechen, wo kein Land ist"  |supergri
> 
> Junx - das riecht doch förmlich nach gigantischen Dorschen und :v
> 
> ...


 
Moby Dorsch? Geschrieben von 36 unerschrockenen Recken die auszogen die Ostsee zu plündern .... - Co-Autor Georg  
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Jan77 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Min Grootfader het jümmers seecht: "Koole Feut un norden Wind, gibt nen krüsen Büddel un lütten Pint". 

Also nichts is mit "ich hab den längsten und größten" am Süntach.|pftroest:


----------



## Ines (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Noch 'n Spruch zum Wetter:

Weht der Wind aus Nord.
Bleib vom Wasser fort.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Esox_Maximus (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Und weht der Wind aus westen 
klappt es mit dem Fisch am besten 

Weht der Wind aus süden,
kann nur ein Brechreiz die Stimmung trüben


----------



## goeddoek (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Weht der Wind aus süden,
> kann nur ein Brechreiz die Stimmung trüben



Oha- dann wird der Vormittag für Honeybunny ja nicht so schön


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hast Honey(ball) Du an Bord,
trägt er Dir die Speisen fort.


Der  STF  #6


----------



## goeddoek (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Hast Honey(ball) Du an Bord,
> trägt er Dir die Speisen fort.
> Der  STF  #6



Prrruuuust     |muahah:


----------



## Honeyball (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Da gibt's noch 'nen anderen Spruch, der besser stimmt.


Weht der Wind mit unter Drei,
ist's dem Honey einerlei.
Frischt er auf mit Vier und mehr,
gibt er sein Frühstück wieder her.
Doch tut er sich sein Zäpfchen rein,
bleibt er fit bis Stärke Neun :m


----------



## goeddoek (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Da gibt's noch 'nen anderen Spruch, der besser stimmt.
> Weht der Wind mit unter Drei,
> ist's dem Honey einerlei.
> Frischt er auf mit Vier und mehr,
> ...




Wunderbar par(l)iert, junger Freund #6 

Na- wer so dichtet, muss ein guter Dorschangler sein :m


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

OK,einer geht noch,einer geht noch rein :

Im Anglerboard,Ihr kennt Ihn ´all,
unser Dortmunder Jung,der @ Honeyball,

jetzt am Sonntag,schon zum 3.mal,
neben Ihm zu steh,das wird zur Qual,

denn statt Fisch zu fang,der Jäcke,
hat an seiner Angel,er stets Jute-Säcke,

und anstatt Wind und Wellen zu trotzen,
muß der Bengel,neben einem auch noch :v.


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Honeyball (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

OK, Martin, ich geb auf,|supergri #6 

aber denk dran: Aller guten Dinge sind drei !!! :m 

Mal abwarten, was ich nächste Woche für 'nen neuen Untertitel trage (vielleicht "1. kotzender Sackangler", oder, "der dem Sturme trotzt statt ins Wasser kotzt").

So, Mädels und Jungs,
ich hab jetzt Feierabend und die Operation Dessert Storm kann starten.
Wir sehen uns spätestens am Sonntagmorgen.
Fahrt alle schön vorsichtig und kommt heile und munter an.

..und bereitet Eure Lachmuskeln auf viel Arbeit vor |supergri #6


----------



## Monsterqualle (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Viel Spaß euch allen und an warme Klamotten denken, denn:

Der Nordwind kann kommen von wo er will, der ist immer kalt.|supergri


----------



## Esox_Maximus (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Nur die Härtesten unter den Harten :v nach dem Angeln weiter......


oder war der Spruch andersrum |kopfkrat


----------



## ralle (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So mach mich jetzt vom Acker !!

In ner Stunde ist Start gen Eckerförde.  

Bis dann !!


----------



## norge_klaus (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Muß noch zwei Stündchen im Büro die Millionen umschichten, aber dann !

Gruß norge_klaus


----------



## oh-nemo (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß auf der Kuddertour :m


----------



## Nordangler (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Danke Oh-Nemo!!
Honeyball ich muß dir doch noch eine Katze aufs Auge drücken. Einer ist mir abgesprungen aus dem Board. Foto nehme ich mit zur Kuttertour. Dann gehen wir zusammen im September oder Oktober angeln und schon kannste sie mitnehmen.

Und Mädels, wir fahrem bis Windstärke 18 raus !!! Sind ja harte Burschen und Mädels.
Ehe ihr fragt, was zum Teufel ist Windstärke 18?
Das ist Taifun, Tornado, Orkan, Sunami und Weltuntergang zusammen. Wir angeln und wenn ich euch an der Reling festtackern muß.

Sven


----------



## Esox_Maximus (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Frei nach dem Motto

Wenn ich schon untergehen soll, dann mit wehenden Fahnen und der Rute in der Hand


p.s. Neue Gerüchte besagen das der Capitän der Titanic das Schiff nur etwas absenken wollte damit er besser Pilken kann.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

MoinMoin!

20 Grad und ne 3 aus NO ist doch ein super Wetter!

Ich wünsche Euch wie gesagt viel Spaß!


----------



## Carptigers (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hab gerade auf der Seite von der Simone geguckt... Wo liegt denn eigentlich genau das Schiff in Eckernförde? Gibts da nur einen Hafen .... #c


----------



## detlefb (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

bei dem ganzen geblubber hier war das echt schwer zu finden......

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1240827&postcount=364


----------



## Nordangler (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=47831&d=1154949340

da ist ein Lageplan.

Sven


----------



## Carptigers (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ahhh doch ganz einfach... Danke . ACh ja gibts da Pp oder sind welche weiter weg ?


----------



## Stingray (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So, bin wieder online #h . Hat alles gefunzt  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Carptigers (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

AHHHH der High speeeeeeeeeedler ...:m


----------



## MFT Sutje (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin,
weiss einer von euch ob es immer noch auf der Simone Eis zum kühlen gibt?
Bin früher als Knirps mit meinem Vater da gewesen und ich bin der meinung das es da irgenwo Eis für den Fich gab oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Carptigers (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Wie ich das so mitgekriegt habe , gibts das im Hafen , glaube sogar ganz in der Nähe vom Schiff ...
Naja so warm wird es ja nicht...:c


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Moin,
> weiss einer von euch ob es immer noch auf der Simone Eis zum kühlen gibt?
> Bin früher als Knirps mit meinem Vater da gewesen und ich bin der meinung das es da irgenwo Eis für den Fich gab oder täusche ich mich da?




Für 2 Filet´s brauchst Du doch kein Eis,oder ??????

Der  STF  :g


----------



## MFT Sutje (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Für 2 Filet´s brauchst Du doch kein Eis,oder ??????
> 
> Der  STF  :g




Wenn du wüstest,ich bring meinen Fisch mit und werde dann am ende damit pralen können das ich in der Mittagspause als alle anderen etwas zu sich nahmen gedrillt habe ohne ende:m.

Aber mal im ernst,ja oder nein,denn dann nehme ich nicht so viel eis mit wie ich es vor hatte.


----------



## Stingray (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Carptigers schrieb:


> AHHHH der High speeeeeeeeeedler ...:m


 

Jooo |supergri !!! Die Seiten bauen sich schon extrem schnell auf #6 . Hat schon was, so eine 16000er Flat :m .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich glaube, die haben kein Eis dort.!!!

Parkplätze sind vor Ort am Hafen.

Sven


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die haben kein Eis dort.!!!
> Parkplätze sind vor Ort am Hafen.
> Sven




Moin!

Die letzten Jahre gabs immer Eis von den Fischern 
und Claus hatt genug an Bord.

Ich denke das wird sich nicht geändert haben.

Grüße 

Kai


----------



## guifri (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

nicht dass mir sonntag abend einer sacht: 

ach wärst du doch in düsseldorf geblieben....

der pokal wandert gen westen, basta


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Männers! Bin wieder heil aus Stuttgart zurück und werde mich ab jetzt total auf die Tour einstellen.......Wehe ich hab keinen Spaß mit euch!!!! Wir sehen uns auf dem Kudda!!!


----------



## Nordangler (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Sauber Torsk, dann weiß ich ja nun auch Bescheid.

Sven


----------



## Wulli (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin,
tut sich der Honey beim Kotzen biegen 
muß es wohl doch am Wetter liegen,
türmen auf, sich hoch die Wogen,
kommt das Mittag raus im Bogen!

Ne steife Brise aus Nordwest
da lacht der Honey: "allerbest"
Das Frühstück war eh nicht so gut
da muß man füttern des Neptun`s Brut!

Nach den Strapazen ist Honey platt
er wartet, dass das Meer wird glatt
doch nix wirds mit Farbe im Gesicht
über die Planken schlägt die Gischt.

Dann denkt er "ich geb den Rest den Fischen"
Der Wind dreht auf Südwest inzwischen
Da wird die Übelkeit noch schlimmer
jetzt kommt hinzu das laut`Gewimmer!

Gebt Ihm ein Schnaps, damit er kann 
die Angel halten, dieser Mann
Und schnell seht her Ihr laut` Matrosen
jezt macht er voll sich noch die......:m 

Nach dieser Fahrt hat er die Wahl: 
"das war dies`Jahr das letzte Mal" 
im nächsten Jahr ist`s einerlei
wieder dabei ist HONEYBALL!!!!

Wir feuen uns!!!!
Aus der Trickkiste Grüße an alle Verrückten
Wulli


----------



## Hardi (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin moin,
da werde ich mein Eis mal in der Truhe lassen. Da nehme ich gerne Trockeneis und zahle gerne da 1-2 Euro führ. Das bleibt auch schön lange an den Fingern kleben ..aua |uhoh:  

@Highspeed Thomas, Glückwunsch dazu, dass Du es hast und es jetzt schon läuft.#h 

Habe mir noch 'ne kürzere Rute geliehen, komme mit den 350 - 360 cm Stöcken irgenwie nich mehr klar.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@ Wulli

#6 #6 :m :m 


@ Alle

*Bevor ich jetzt lange suche |kopfkrat .   7.00 Uhr ist Abfahrt, oder ? Und Treffen so um 6.30 Uhr ? Richtig ???*


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Stingray schrieb:


> @ Wulli
> #6 #6 :m :m
> @ Alle
> *Bevor ich jetzt lange suche |kopfkrat .   7.00 Uhr ist Abfahrt, oder ? Und Treffen so um 6.30 Uhr ? Richtig ???*
> ...




Jupp!


----------



## vazzquezz (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@stingray: Wir müssen dringend nochmal´n Treppenhaus-Termin für Samstag/Morgen machen!! Irgendwie macht mir mein Auto Sorgen ... ! Nu hatte ich es eigentlich reserviert für Sonntag, aber es zickt über alle Maßen ... 
Standgas ist NoGo ... (sprich , er stirbt ...)
Und ich weiss nicht woran es liegt!

V.


----------



## Hardi (11. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Werde gleich mal dem Seewetterbericht lauschen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (12. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Seewetterbericht für die Westliche Ostsee "morgen" alles ein wenig schlaff. Kein Ärger mit der Welle.
In den Belten und Sund O bis NO Beaufort 5 bis Starkwind.
Ihr solltet morgen Eure Ruhe haben#h , und wenn, dann schiebt Euch die Welle in den Hafen am Nachmittag. Dann könnt Ihr eher an das kühle Blonde ran ...

Für Sonntag .... ich befürchte das wird nass, aber Dorche kann man auch bei Welle und Starkwind fangen.

Es werden von Eckernförde aus, gute Fische gefangen, sagt der Küstenschnack.

Mit gehangen ... mit gefangen ...

Bis Sonntag, und für unsere Vorhut für morgen, ein dickes Petri bei bestem Wetter.#6 :g 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (12. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Jungs in weniger als 24 Stunden ist es soweit.
Hoffe, das wir alles unseren Spaß haben werden. Natürlich auch schöne Fänge.

Sven


----------



## Carptigers (12. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Die Vorhut fängt jetzt schon ihre ersten Dorsche .... Oder auch nicht und sie üben etwas , damit sie morgen nicht so abloosen ?! #6


----------



## Stingray (12. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @stingray: Wir müssen dringend nochmal´n Treppenhaus-Termin für Samstag/Morgen machen!! Irgendwie macht mir mein Auto Sorgen ... ! Nu hatte ich es eigentlich reserviert für Sonntag, aber es zickt über alle Maßen ...
> Standgas ist NoGo ... (sprich , er stirbt ...)
> Und ich weiss nicht woran es liegt!
> 
> V.


 
Wir sollten unsere Namen in Else Kling umschreiben :q . Ich räum schon mal den Subwoofer aus dem Kofferraum  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wulli (12. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So, 

ich habe meinen Pilker und die Schnur eingepackt. Hoffentlich habe ich nichts vergessen....:q 

Mal sehen, was morgen beißt, die Meldungen sind zur Zeit sehr unterschiedlich.

Um 5h geht`s los. Bis dann!!

Wulli


----------



## Stingray (12. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So Krister 20.00 Uhr Auto beladen ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Carptigers (12. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So Leute , Auto ist fast gepackt . Hier fängt es nur leider an zu regnen. ;-( 
Freu mich auf morgen und wünsche alle eine gute Fahrt !!! Bis in 10 St. ^^


----------



## dorschangler12345 (12. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

is die fahrt morgen??? welches schiff denn?


----------



## vazzquezz (12. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Stingray schrieb:


> So Krister 20.00 Uhr Auto beladen ?
> Gruß Thomas


So haben wir´s gemacht! #6 
Else Kling und Hausmeister Krause sind also startklar ...
Bis in ca 9,5 Std! 
V.
@dorschanglerzähltdiefingeranseinerhand: schau mal in Posting #1 !


----------



## Nordangler (12. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



dorschangler12345 schrieb:


> is die fahrt morgen??? welches schiff denn?



Jo ist morgen. MS Simone in Eckernförde.

Sven


----------



## noworkteam (12. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Na dann wollen wir doch den ganzen aufgeregten Hühnern :q mal :


VIEL ERFOLG​ 
UND NOCH MEHR​ 
SPASS​ 
wünschen

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Esox_Maximus (12. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hurra

Auto ist beladen und dreimal kontroliert das auch ja nichts fehlt.#6 

werde mich jetzt hinhauen und von den Fischen träumen die ich sowieso nie fangen werde. 

Bis morgen.#h #h #h 


Angeln ist doch eigendlich ein merkwürdiges Ding

Es treffen sich Menschen aus dem ganzen Land, die sich sonnst vieleicht nie begegnet werden
und sie schaffen es sich mehrere Stunden zu unterhalten ohne das es einen tieferen Sinn ergibt.
Verständigt wird sich mit Händen und Füßen da die Durchschnittliche Spannweite der Arme nicht ausreicht um die Größe der Rückenflosse der Fische die man gefangen hat zu beschreiben. Am Ende des Tages wird die Schuld des ausgebliebenen Fang auf ein kleine Stück Blei oder Gummi geschoben........
Ich finde das alles sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Wulli (13. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So, nu geit los!!! Bis nachher!
mal sehen, was der Tag so bringt!

#h 


Wulli


----------



## vazzquezz (13. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Wulli schrieb:


> So, nu geit los!!! Bis nachher!
> mal sehen, was der Tag so bringt!
> #h
> Wulli



So sieht´s aus!

Jetzt noch schnell ´n Käffchen gestörtebeckert, und dann ab auffe Bahn ... #h


----------



## Nordangler (13. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So, sind wieder da. Top Tag, auch wenn der Fang gefehlt hat.
Wetter war ok und die Boardies 1a.

Bericht folgt die Tage.

Sven


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Sven!

Bin schon gespannt was die zwei Tage so gefangen wurde.
Das es ne runde Sache wird war doch klar 

Grüße

Kai


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das es ne runde Sache wird war doch klar
> Grüße
> Kai


*NEGATIVES:*
Vergiss es! Dein lieber Klauskapitän war leider nicht anwesend. Die anderen beiden Skipper haben sich einen großen SCHEISS zusammengefahren! Bin enttäuscht von der Tour, ABER NICHT VON DER ORGA und den JUNGS (das war alles PERFEKT)!!! War schon ein wenig schlechter als bei der ersten SIMONE-Tour!
Für den Fisch kann kein Skipper so wirklich, aber das war heute nicht der Hammer, was die Skipper da gemacht haben. Kreise kann ich auch mit nem Ruderboot im Gartenteich ziehen...... HIN UND HER..... |uhoh: 
Die meisten sind der gleichen Meinung. Ich werd die SIMONE jedenfalls nicht mehr besuchen. 
Dann noch die Suppe, die für 5€ im Preis mit drin war, die sonst nur 3€ kostet......|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:! 
Wie gut, dass ich nicht alleine mit dieser Meinung da stehe........
*POSITIVES:*
Ich bedanke mich bei TORSK für die Vorarbeit und für die Fortsetzung der Orga durch SVEN #6 #6 #6 . Schön, dass ihr wieder ne BKT auf die Beine gestellt habt!!! 
Vielen dank auch an alle Sponsoren! Sowas ist ja auch nicht selbstverständlich....#6 #6 #6
Die Stimmung war zwar nicht all zu gut wegen der Fänge, aber das haben wir doch alle mit lustigem Gesabbel und Witz wieder gut gemacht....... Ich hab mich gefreut, wieder alte und natürlich auch endlich neue Gesichter gesehen zu haben.......
@Carsten...... Zugeparkt..... Ja neeee is klar |kopfkrat :q 

@Ha-Pe........ Sicher, dass Du den Beipackzettel nicht doch zusammen mit dem Anti-Kotz-Zäpfchen eingeschoben hast???? Du hast ab und an mal gut merkwürdig ausgesehen....!!!

@Bulli........... Freut mich, dass Du endlich mal ne Orga mitmachen kannst. Bist zwar nur der Vertreter, aber ich denke, dass Du das auch gut machst...... Wir kriegen EUCH ALLE!

@the Rest..... Ich liebe euch......:m


----------



## Hardi (13. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hallo liebe BKT-lerinnen und BKT-ler.
Hat mir heute mit Euch grossen Spaß gemacht. Mit Fischen, außer Witlingen, war's wirklich mau. Die gute Laune an Bord war aber A1 und es wurde bis zuletzt geangelt und versucht. Leider wurde diese Disziplin bei den meisten nicht belohnt.
Ich finde es ein wenig schade, dass so wenig Dorsche gefangen worden. Haben doch einige eine enorme An- und Abreise auf sich genommen.
Die Orga war klasse, vielen Dank an Euch und auch an die Sponsoren, die jeden Teilnehmer mit einer Aufmerksamkeit, bis hin zur Weitwurfrolle, bedacht haben. 
Wie ich im aktuellen Fang-tread gelesen habe, ist es aber von Heiligenhafen aus, heute auch nicht besser gelaufen. Nur, die hatten mehr Wind ...
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Die Gummitanke (13. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

qall: Die Boardies, die Stimmung und das miteinander waren einfach klasse. Von den Menschen her war es eine klasse Tour und ich hoffe viele der Boardies bei der einen oder anderen Angelgelegenheit wiederzutreffen !!!!!!!!!!
Bestimmt kann man auch mal was organisieren. Neeeeeee Pasy !!!
Zum Kutter: selten bin ich so ver...cht worden. Alleine wenn ich schon die Hochhäuser vor Damp sehe und da im Kraut angeln soll wo sowieso kein Dorsch lebt. Echt danke. Den ganzen Tag auf ner Tiefe von 10 - 14 m rungestochert, und schlag nen Riesenbogen um das gleiche Seegebiet !!!!!!!!
Selten hat ein Kutter es so gut geschafft um den Fisch herumzufahren !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Er hätte es wenigstens mal auf Tiefen zwischen 16 und 22 m versuchen können.
Nee, da fährt man nachmittags nochmal dahin wo man morgens schon nix gefangen hatte ???????????
Ja, und das Gulasch mit Nudeln !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Das war der Hit, ich bezeichne sowas als Gulaschsuppe in der ein paar Nudeln herumschwimmen. ÖÖÖrgs.

Fazit: fein organisiert, danke Sven und allen Anderen, nette Leute getroffen, Boardies kennengelernt und viel Spaß gehabt, auch Freude daran gefunden nicht zu angeln da es sich nicht lohnte, in allem: Trotzdem ein feiner Tag.

Nächstes Treffen: mit Fisch.

Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



ThomasKubiak schrieb:


> Bestimmt kann man auch mal was organisieren. Neeeeeee Pasy !!!
> 
> Franky vonner Tanke




Worauf Du einen lassen kannst! Geb mir rechtzeitig Bescheid, wenn Dir was vorschwebt...:m#6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

STF und STFF(Frau immer zum Schluß)sind wieder daheim.|wavey:

Nur in kürze :Orga super, Sponsoren klasse, Angler tapfer !!! #6   Wir fanden euch alle ganz schön tapfer und nett, deshalb wollten wir euch sagen, hier in der Hauptstadt kann man(n) ganz tolle Dampferfahrten machen und anschließend angeln gehen, haben hier also ein ähnliches Programm zu bieten...:q:q:q

P.S.: Kutter und Speisen = #q|abgelehn


Der  STF  #6 und STFF  #6


----------



## guifri (13. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

hi,

ich bin auch wieder heil zuhause.

danke allen für die nette tour, insbesondere den organisatoren...

ich weiß nicht ob ich claus noch anrufen werde oder ob ich einfach nichts dazu sage und nicht mehr nach ecktown fahre...

schade eigentlich, aber am telefon sagte er mir, dass er sonntag auf jeden fall fährt und schickt dann die beiden heiopeis auf die brücke....

):

na ja, jedem sein geschäft, aber die rentner solte man auch in rente belassen...........

franky hat die fahrtroute richtig beschrieben, genau so konnte ich sie im gps nachvollziehen, einmal schön im kreis um den fisch drum rum.

gott sei dank kam hotzpotz? nocch mit seinem 70er umme ecke


----------



## Honeyball (13. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Team Dortmund meldet ebenfalls heile zurück.

Kann mich Eurer Meinung nur anschließen.
Die Simone hat sich für die nächste BKT eindeutig disqualifiziert.
Erst die Verar...e am Samstag und dann das Herumgeeiere heute...
Aber ich bin ja auch nicht zum Schlachtfest hochgefahren, sondern nur um Euch alle wieder einmal um mich rum zu haben, mit Euch zu Klönen und viel Spass zu haben...
Fazit: Voll gelungen #6 

Dennis, ich hab grad den Beipackzettel wiedergefunden, aber irgendwie fehlt mir mein Labello-Stift|kopfkrat :m 

Carsten, heute auf der Rückfahrt musste ich nochmal ganz stark an Dich denken, da spielte NDR2 den Marius M-W:
Ihr Name war Natascha,
sie kam aus Novosibirsk....:m :q #d 

So, jetzt ab in die Heia und den Rest morgen...|gutenach |gaehn: |schlaf: 

Ach so: Dieser |schlaf: Smilie wird demnächst in "Cathrin" umbenannt #6 :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Fips III schrieb:


> Nur, wenn die Berichte stimmen???????????
> Da fährt man nicht mit AB - Leuten hin.
> PS.: Was wohl zu "preiswert"????




Warum sollten wir spinnen?????????? Das ist so, wie wir schreiben! Wenn der Ersatzskipper dann auch noch einen von uns anmault, wie er einem Fisch abhakt und uns dann alle über einen Kamm schert; uns mit: "Was seit ihr alle bloß für ANGLER, BLABLABLA-RABABER??!!" anmacht, dann wird der Klausiskipperli wohl auf mich und einige andere verzichten müssen! Shit happens...!!!!:r


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dennis, ich hab grad den Beipackzettel wiedergefunden, aber irgendwie fehlt mir mein Labello-Stift|kopfkrat :m



Kann es evtl. sein, dass Du auch das Anti-Kotz-Zäpfchen wiedergefunden hast, es hier aber lieber nicht kundtun möchtest? So´n Labello kann man mal schnell verwechseln :q:q:q....Da sag ich doch nur:" Aaaaaaallleeesss richtig gemacht #6#6#6.

Schön, dass Du wieder @Home bist #6!


----------



## Hardi (13. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Schön das Ihr wieder gut zu Hause angekommen seit.

Habe ein paar Pics gemacht,
die tapferen Angler mit den Versuchen sich die Dorsche zu erarbeiten.


----------



## Hardi (13. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Und hier bei der Arbeit ...


----------



## guifri (13. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

doch...hab ich doch geschrieben...und bitte kommentier das jetzt nicht ewig und drei tage..ich hab´s nicht mitgenommen um hotspots zu klauen...


----------



## Hardi (13. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Falk,
das hier ist ein Tread über die BKT, wurde mich freuen wenn das auch so bleiben würde.
Danke Dir.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hamburgspook (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Fips III schrieb:


> Hört sich ja "schrecklich" an.:c
> 
> 
> Da fährt man nicht mit AB - Leuten hin.


 
Moin,

da fährt man gar nicht hin, ob AB Leute oder nicht,
wenn man einen Ostseetörn macht möchte man überhaupt nicht vera....t werden. Dafür ist der Spaß mittlerweile zu teuer.

Meine 2 letzten Fahrten waren auch ein Reinfall, auch wenn es ein anderer Kutter mit gutem Ruf war und ich schon sehr oft mitgefahren bin.

Hauptsache alles andere hat wie beim ersten Mal gepaßt.
Schade das ich diesmal keine Zeit hatte.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## Nordangler (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Da ich die Ecke bei Damp kenne, weiß ich, dass gute Fänge dort möglich sind. Auch große Dorsche.

Wie die anderen schon gesagt haben, sind wir etwas verarscht worden. Zumindest hatten 99% der Boardies das Gefühl. Ich selber auch.

Ich werde auch noch bei Claus anrufen und ihn den Sachverhalt schildern.  Mal schauen, was er zu seiner Vertretung zu sagen hat.

Sven


----------



## detlefb (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Tja das war eine echt herbe Enttäuschung, was die beiden Skipper da gebracht haben ist schon sehr sehr merkwürdig.
Einfach vollkommen daneben. 
Unter Gulasch mit Nudeln verstehe ich etwas anders, als Gulaschsuppe mit Nudeln drinn.

Das war für mich Kuttertouren zum abgewöhnen!

Der Fun-Faktor war Marke Megaklasse. Insofern steht meiner Teilnahme an der BKT2007 nichts im Wege.

Aber bitte nicht wieder mit diesem Schiff!!!

Dank hier nochmal an die Sponsoren und besonders das Orgateam, ihr habt nen Superjob gemacht.  Die Auswahl des Kutters  haben andere getroffen.......


----------



## ralle (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Carsten, heute auf der Rückfahrt musste ich nochmal ganz stark an Dich denken, da spielte NDR2 den Marius M-W:
> Ihr Name war Natascha,
> sie kam aus Novosibirsk....:m :q #d




:m :m   Honeyball 

Der war GUUUUUUT


Bin aber heil und unversehrt vom WC :l     ( Wilder Carsten ) in Thüringen abgeliefert worden.

Großes Dankeschön nochmal dafür !!!!!!!!!!

Der Rest wurde schon gesagt :c  und ein paar Bilder von der Samstagstrainingseinheit reiche ich noch nach.

Hab doch Sonntag glatt die Digicam im Auto vergessen #q 

War ne dufte Truppe zusammen und hoffe das alle wohlbehalten Zuhause angekommen sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich tacker das jetzt mal oben los, nachdem die Tour vorbei ist.
Spass habt ihr ja gehabt, das andere hört sich nicht so toll an..


----------



## Jan77 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Jungens,

war ne klasse Tour, relativ gutes Wetter und ne menge netter Boardis. 
Vermisst habe ich das Sonnendeck, welches sich die MS Simone mal zulegen sollte, damit man im Liegestuhl den Mädels am Strand von Damp zuwinken kann. Ich war ja schon richtig froh das wir nicht auf Grund gelaufen sind, so nah waren wir der Küste. 

Vielen Dank an die Sponsoren und die Orga, habt Ihr super hinbekommen und RotzProtz wird schon die die richtige Kutter-Auswahl für nächstes jahr treffen. Davon bin ich Überzeugt.


----------



## Carptigers (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin allezusammen... . Wurde ja schon alles gesagt was gut und leider auch schlecht war.... |krach:  
Die Fänge scheinen allerdings im Allgemeinen etwas schlechter zu sein... Siehe "wer fängt ... "  .
Allerdings haben uns die Bootsangler zum Schluss vorgemacht , dass es auch anders geht , deswegen war ich auch wie (fast ?) alle anderen enttäuscht .#d


----------



## Honeyball (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Also, damit die Nur-Leser und Nicht-Mifahrer wissen, wovon wir reden und warum wir den Ersatzskipper so hart kritisieren:

Am Samstag sind wir erst auf den Stoller Grund raus und hatten bei zwei Driften kaum Fisch. Danach hat er dann einzelne Stellen im Seegebiet vor der Eckernförder Bucht mehr oder weniger erfolglos abgesucht. Zum Mittagessen verkündete er dann, dass er nach Dänemark fährt und schipperte über 45 Minuten Richtung Nord. Als die dänischen Südseeinseln (Windpark und so) gut in Sicht waren, drehte er plötzlich um (ohne Angelstopp) und fuhr in Richtung Süd/Südwest zurück, was für uns 75 Minuten Rundfahrt ohne Angelstopp bedeutete.
Gegen 14:30 Uhr waren ca. 35 Fische an Bord.
Den letzten Halt (zwei Driften) machten wir vor der Steilküste an der Nordseite der Eckernförder Bucht (südlich von Damp), wo dann nochmal einige maßige Fische hinzukamen.
Der Skipper hat dem Hinnerk gegenüber erklärt, er wäre aus DK zurück gefahren, weil dort kein Fisch war.#d #q 
Am Sonntag hatten wir eine erste Drift mit ein paar Fischen, dann vor Damp und danach nur noch tote Hose. Er ist das gleiche Gebiet abgefahren, an dem schon am Vortag nix ging.
Guifri hatte auf seinem GPS den Routentracker an, er hat keine Hotspots notiert sondern nur die ungefähre Route. Dadurch war klar zu erkennen, dass er uns zum Tourende genau dorthin führte (ins Kraut vor Damp), wo es schon am Vormittag mies war. Gesamtergebnis umso ernüchternder.
An beiden Tagen ist mir sauer aufgestoßen, dass er
- ausschließlich in Tiefen unter 20m gehalten hat
- selbst bei geringer Wassertiefe durch Reinknüppeln des Rückwärtsgangs oder enge Drehmanöver soviel Lärm gemacht hat, dass die Dorsche heute noch Herzrasen haben vor Angst
- sich einen Teufel darum geschert hat, Luv- und Leeseite abzuwechseln
- bei den letzten Driften in Fördenähe rücksichtslos zwischen die dort angelnden Kleinbootfahrer gebrettert ist und diese von ihren Plätzen verdrängt hat

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich Eurer Meinung nach etwas falsch oder zu übertrieben dargestellt habe.

Ih finde, wir sollten dies nicht einfach so auf uns sitzen lassen und Claus wenigstens die Chance geben, dazu Stellung zu beziehen. Er hat bestimmt kein Interesse daran, den hier öffentlich gemachten Unmut über sein Schiff und seine Crew zu ignorieren und wenn doch, dann ist es letzlich zukünftig sein Problem aber nicht mehr unseres.


----------



## Nordangler (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich denke da ebenso wie Honey!!
Deswegen sagte ich auch, dass ich mit Claus sprechen werde, wenn er wieder zu Hause ist.
Denke auch, dass es nicht in seinem Interesse war, was gestern dort ablief.
Also erst einmal warten. So bald ich etwas weiß schreibe ich es hier rein.

Sven


----------



## guifri (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

gut wiedergegeben, honeyball...


----------



## Wulli (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Also, damit die Nur-Leser und Nicht-Mifahrer wissen, wovon wir reden und warum wir den Ersatzskipper so hart kritisieren:
> Am Samstag sind wir erst auf den Stoller Grund raus und hatten bei zwei Driften kaum Fisch. Danach hat er dann einzelne Stellen im Seegebiet vor der Eckernförder Bucht mehr oder weniger erfolglos abgesucht. Zum Mittagessen verkündete er dann, dass er nach Dänemark fährt und schipperte über 45 Minuten Richtung Nord. Als die dänischen Südseeinseln (Windpark und so) gut in Sicht waren, drehte er plötzlich um (ohne Angelstopp) und fuhr in Richtung Süd/Südwest zurück, was für uns 75 Minuten Rundfahrt ohne Angelstopp bedeutete.
> Gegen 14:30 Uhr waren ca. 35 Fische an Bord.
> Den letzten Halt (zwei Driften) machten wir vor der Steilküste an der Nordseite der Eckernförder Bucht (südlich von Damp), wo dann nochmal einige maßige Fische hinzukamen.
> ...



|good: |good: 

Moin,

erstmal das Wichtigste:

Mir hat es riesen Spass gebracht! Vielen Dank an die Orga und an die Sponsoren! Ich habe selten bei einer Angeltour so gelacht!

@Vazzquezz: Also, ich, nä! Ich hätte....... Und nicht vergessen Nachmittags steht der Dorsch höher!

Zu dem Skipper u.s.w. wurde von Honeyball alles gesagt. Hinzu kommt, das der Kahn in einem schlechten Zustand ist und nicht wirklich sauber war. Die Toilette (1 für alle|supergri ) war eine Katastrophe, dreckig und tierisch eng!

Ich bin auf jeden Fall nächstes mal mit dabei, dann auf einem anderen Kutter. 

Aber die Angelkollegen waren alle voll i.O! Und es war schön, mal wieder ein paar persönlich kennen zu lernen.

Wulli


----------



## Honeyball (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Eben, nur meckern bringt allen nix außer unnötigen Stress.

Ich denke, unsere sachliche Kritik ist berechtigt und entweder kann er damit umgehen oder nicht.


----------



## Honeyball (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Wulli schrieb:


> ... Die Toilette (1 für alle|supergri ) war eine Katastrophe, dreckig und tierisch eng!...



Zum Zäpfchenreinschieben hat's gereicht :q :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



> Ih finde, wir sollten dies nicht einfach so auf uns sitzen lassen und Claus wenigstens die Chance geben, dazu Stellung zu beziehen.



Stimmt.

Deswegen habe ich Sven auch gebeten (der den "Auftrag" hat fürs Magazin nen Bericht über die Tour zu schreiben) sich unbedingt mit Claus in Verbindung zu setzen und sein Statement dazu mit reinzusetzen.

Ich selber war noch nie mit der Simone draussen und kann mir daher eh kein Urteil erlauben.

Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass da ein Reeder Interesse an einem gewissen Ausgleich hat und evtl. die Mitfahrer (Sven hat ja die Liste) einen gewissen Ausgleich bekommen sollten sie wieder mal mit der Simone rausfahren (wäre auf jeden Fall ja ein netter Zug)....

Dabei würde ich mich persönlich grundsätzlich nicht mal an Fangergebnissen/Fischsuche etc. übermäßig stören (schlechte Tage gibts immer wieder mal), wenn man aber extra fürs Essen bezahlt und sich das dann wie geschildert darstellt, wäre ich auch nicht unbedingt davon angtan.

Warten wir doch einfach mal ab, was nach dem Gespräch von Sven mit Claus rauskommt.


----------



## vazzquezz (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Zu Driften, Fängen & Essen ist alles gesagt!
Trotzdem hatte ich meinen Spaß, und ich denke, der Rest eigentlich auch ...#6 
@wulli: Schade nur, daß ich meinen Lieblingspilker bei zu spitzem Winkel verloren habe! Aber glücklicherweise hatte ich "den gleichen" ja nochmal! Allerdings mit anderem Gewicht & anderer Farbe...OK! Die Form war auch noch anders ... :q
@Hinnerk: Und danke nochmal für den Tip mit den 2m Schnur am nachmittag ... :m 
V.


----------



## Honeyball (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Zum Essen: |sagnix 
außer, dass ich mich auf die Kantine freue :q


----------



## Honeyball (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Wahnsinn: Gerade waren 13 aktive Benutzer in diesem Thema. Das sind fast soviel Leute wie gestern Dorsche an Board waren !!!


----------



## Reisender (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Es ist immer schade wenn man sowas liest.....#d  Man Freud sich die ganze Zeit auf die Tour, und dann wird es ein Reinfall. Die ganze Arbeit die man mit solcher Planung hat, ist dann für die Katz. 

Zumindest hat es euch nicht die Stimmung unter einander Verhagelt.....und konntet trotzdem Lachen.|wavey:  

Ich wünsche euch bei der Nächsten Tour viel Glück..#6 #6


----------



## Esox_Maximus (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Bin jetzt auch wieder wach....

Mir hat die Tour einen riesen Spass gemacht. Wie heißt es so schön" Endlich mal normale Leute!!!!!!!!!!!"

Endlich weiß ich wie Damp von der Seeseite aussieht.
Dank der BKT habe ich jetzt endlich eine Signatur :c :c :c 
Ich mache mich jetzt an die Arbeit für den Film. Wird allerdings ein paar Tage dauern.
Ich hoffe da ist in ordnung und wird nicht ein zweiter "kuhwiesenwaller" Thread


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wahnsinn: Gerade waren 13 aktive Benutzer in diesem Thema. Das sind fast soviel Leute wie gestern Dorsche an Board waren !!!




Mein gutster,Du hast vergessen die Wittlinge  mitzuzählen :q:q


Der  STF  #6


----------



## Honeyball (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Stimmt, wie konnte ich nur :q :q


----------



## Stingray (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich hatte auch mal wieder viel fun #6 . Super Orga #6 . Klasse Boardies #6 . Kutter #d #q .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Stingray schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal wieder viel fun #6 . Super Orga #6 . Klasse Boardies #6 . Kutter #d #q .
> Gruß Thomas



Danke!!!
Rest sehe ich auch so.!!!!!

Ich weiß nun warum so wenig gefangen wurde!!!

Dat lag net an den Capitans!!! #d Ihr konntet net angeln.:m 
Genau daran lags. Habe Beweise aufn Videoooooo!!!:q 

Wat sagt ihr nu???|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Sven

Honey was ist mit der Katze???


----------



## Jan77 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Ich weiß nun warum so wenig gefangen wurde!!!
> Dat lag net an den Capitans!!! #d Ihr konntet net angeln.:m
> Genau daran lags. Habe Beweise aufn Videoooooo!!!:q
> 
> Wat sagt ihr nu???|supergri |supergri |supergri


 
#d #d  na sicher...........ich dachte zwischenzeitlich auch mal ich kann nicht Angeln, aber selbstkritisch war ich ja noch nie, und deshalb hab ich mich auf den Kaptein eingeschossen:q


----------



## Agalatze (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

was ist eigentlich aus dem wanderpokal geworden den ich mal gestiftet habe ???
hat den jemand bekommen ?


----------



## Esox_Maximus (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Da ich ja nun der Gewinner des Trostpreises bin und nochmal zum üben mit dem Schiffchen rausfahren "darf". Wollte ich mal vorsichtig anfragen ob es unter den ganzen Dorschjägern ein paar gibt die mir auf meinem Trainingstrip mit rat und tat zur Seite stehen können oder wollen. Leider ist es mir ja noch nicht einmal gelungen einen kapitalen Seestern an die Oberfläche zu pumpen.  

Ich bin zwar der Meinung das es lediglich an den von mir verwendeten Pilkern lag. (Hallo Sven) :q 

Wäre aber sehr froh wenn ich meine Boardikutterrevengetour in Begleitung machen könnte.


----------



## Honeyball (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Sven, wir haben das Katzenthema auf der Rückfahrt diskutiert:
No Chance#c 

Wenn es einer Katze bei uns gut gehen soll, müsste sie die Möglichkeit haben, draußen herumzustreunern und den Tag an dem die Kinder ihren Kater auf der Straße liegend finden, erspare ich ihnen lieber.
Und das Tier im Haus festzuhalten halte ich für nicht artgerecht.


----------



## vazzquezz (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> ...
> Wäre aber sehr froh wenn ich meine Boardikutterrevengetour in Begleitung machen könnte. ...



Hab ich das zwischen den Zeilen der Postings falschgelesen, oder wollen nicht Silverpasi, Franky vonne Tanke und Bulli sowas zwischendurch mal organisieren ... :m 
Macht mal, dann bin ich ziemlich sicher , auf welches Schiff es geht ... #6

V.


----------



## Honeyball (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Agalatze schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich aus dem wanderpokal geworden den ich mal gestiftet habe ???
> hat den jemand bekommen ?



Wenn das der Pokal ist, der gestern weitergegeben wurde, dann ist der jetzt übergangsweise bis zur nächsten Tour irgendwo in S-H geparkt, bis er denn endlich nach NRW kommt :q :q :q


----------



## detlefb (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn das der Pokal ist, der gestern weitergegeben wurde, dann ist der jetzt übergangsweise bis zur nächsten Tour irgendwo in S-H geparkt, bis er denn endlich nach NRW kommt :q :q :q



Falsch der ist in Niedersachen (Estebrügge) gelandet


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Da ich ja nun der Gewinner des Trostpreises bin und nochmal zum üben mit dem Schiffchen rausfahren "darf". Wollte ich mal vorsichtig anfragen ob es unter den ganzen Dorschjägern ein paar gibt die mir auf meinem Trainingstrip mit rat und tat zur Seite stehen können oder wollen. Leider ist es mir ja noch nicht einmal gelungen einen kapitalen Seestern an die Oberfläche zu pumpen.
> 
> Ich bin zwar der Meinung das es lediglich an den von mir verwendeten Pilkern lag. (Hallo Sven) :q
> 
> Wäre aber sehr froh wenn ich meine Boardikutterrevengetour in Begleitung machen könnte.





Aber bitte nicht auf der " MS Simone ".......|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Der  STF  #6


----------



## Honeyball (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ach so !!!
Dann ist er ja schon auf dem Weg nach weiter südlich !!!
Denn bin ich ja beruhigt |wavey: :q :q :q


----------



## Agalatze (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

das ist schön !!!
wiollte nur nicht dass er irgendwo vergessen wird :m


----------



## stadtmaus (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

|schlaf: 
Zum Thema Dorsch kann ich nur sagen - selbst in meinen Träumen an Bord ist mir keiner erschienen. 
#u 
War aber trotzdem schön mit Euch, haben eh die Truhen noch voll...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ach so !!!
> Dann ist er ja schon auf dem Weg nach weiter südlich !!!
> Denn bin ich ja beruhigt |wavey: :q :q :q




Er wird  N I E  in Dortmund ankommen ...:q:q
Träum mal schön weiter.....


Der  STF  #6


----------



## Honeyball (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@ STF: wart's ab, der ist schneller hier als du denkst:m 

@ schlafmaus: |wavey: ist ja süß, dass du dein posting mit deinem special-smilie einleitest :q 
vergiss aber nicht, deinen nick zu ändern!!!!!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@ All und Esox Maximus und Honeyball

Würde vorschlagen,da der Gewinner diesmal aus dem raum Hamburg kommt,mal ´ne Makrelentour zu machen.

Grund : Damit Esox Maximus seinen Titel ändern kann...:q(Sorry)
           Honeyballs Counter sich erhöht ..|supergri|supergri



Der  STF  #6


----------



## Wulli (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Jan77 schrieb:


> #d #d  na sicher...........ich dachte zwischenzeitlich auch mal ich kann nicht Angeln, aber selbstkritisch war ich ja noch nie, und deshalb hab ich mich auf den Kaptein eingeschossen:q



genau, ich bin auch der Meinung: immer erstmal den Anderen die Schuld geben!!#6 :m 

Nee, mal im Ernst. Auf den Kuttern in Heiligenhafen wurden gestern im Schnitt pro Kutter 30-40 Dorsche gefangen. Also waren wir ja gar nicht so schlecht. Ich denke auch nicht, dass der Mißerfolg am Kpt. gelegen hat, aber er hat sich eben auch meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich viel Mühe gegeben.

Deswegen wird Anfang Oktober erst das nächste Mal die Ostsee unsicher gemacht...

Wulli


----------



## guifri (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Honeyball, wenn dieser wie heißt er Räuber Rotzhotz, Hotzenplot, Hotspots, Motzkopf...ich kann mir den Namen einfach nicht merken kurz vor Ende nicht noch die 3-4cm mehr gefangen hätte, wär der Pokal heute in Düsseldorf (LANDESHAUPTSTADT von NRW!!!) in meinem Büro.
Gott sei Dank ist der -achtung - KELCH an mir vorübergegangen sonst könnte ich mir jetzt ein Jahr lang anhören:
"Schön dass Du organisierst, aber bitte nimm Kutter XYZ nur nIcht mehr..blablblablabla..."
und/oder: 
"Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei und besetze die Liste bis kurz vor Tourbeginn!" :q :q :q


----------



## Ines (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@hallo an alle|wavey:,

ich wollte auch noch mal Danke sagen für die Ausrichtung der Tour und die gute Atmosphäre an Bord. 
Ich habe nette Leute kennengelernt und wiedergetroffen, das Angeln hat mir mal wieder Spaß gemacht, trotz der mageren Ausbeute - und daß ich für meine Nichtfangpremiere (ohne Fisch bin ich vorher noch nie von Bord gegangen!) dann auch noch mit einem 1.Preis-(Damen-)Pokal belohnt wurde, das fand ich ja reichlich witzig|supergri.
Also gern mal wieder - gerne auch auf einem Kutter mit Frauenklo - und fangtechnisch kann es beim  nächsten Mal ja nur besser werden...

Beste Grüße

von Ines


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Moin Mädels und Jungs#h,


da ich als Neuling im Board den letzten freien Platz für mich klar
machen konnte und dann auch noch den längsten Fisch gefangen habe,darf ich wohl oder übel die Tour im nächsten Jahr organisieren und meine Bitte:
Sagt mir bitte nicht welchen Kutter ich nehmen soll,aber Vorschläge höre ich mir gerne an.Is nicht bös gemeint,klar hat jeder seinen lieblings Kutter,doch es liegt jetzt an mir,und ich nehme,das steht schon fest,nicht die SIMONE#d,sondern ´nen Kutter bei dem die Fischkisten,Toilette und das Deck sauber sind.
Ich habe da schon was einen im Auge aber dazu später mehr.

Im grossen und ganzen war es eine echt klasse Fahrt,die Stimmung war spitze und an euch alle ein grosses Lob,auf anderen Kutter währen die Leute nach dem essen zum Käpt´n
und hätten ihn Kiehl geholt.
Ich hab auch nicht gedacht,das ich so einen Einstand gehabt hätte,ich kannte ja nur DETLEFD und FRANKY von der fahrt zum Kutter und PMangeln von meinem Verein(Das dauert jetzt aber nicht wieder zwei Jahre bis zum nächsten Törn:q!!!Dein Fisch hat mein Kater mitgenommen als ich das Filet eingelegt hab),und das alle so eine gute Stimmung verbreiteten,das selbst Schneider das Lachen nicht vergeht is selten.

Ich weis leider nicht mehr die nahmen der Leuts die sich haben zuparken lassen,doch nächstes Jahr kostet das einen,so das wir alle euren Pegelstand haben.
|muahah::#2:#g
Die Orga war klasse und die kleine Aufmerksamkeit vorm Angeln war auch nicht schlecht,so konnte man diese wenigstens ausprobieren und nicht erst beim nächsten Törn.

Zum Kutter#d brauch ich nicht mehr viel sagen das haben die anderen schon gemacht.

@guifri,das geht klar,mit dem Platz,nur ich muss erst mal ein Thread eröffnen um das amtlich zu machen.

@Ines,ich werde es versuchen das es männlein und weiblein Klo gibt,kann ich aber nicht versprechen oder ich müsste für die Männer zu viele Gurkengläser mitschleppen das geht nicht|supergri

Noch mal Grüsse an Cottonfox dessen Platz ich ja eingenommen hab und an STF und STFF,klasse unkomliziert


Wenn einer von euch mal lust hat mir mir und meinen Kumpels zum Kutter zu fahren kann er/sie sich bei mir per PM melden,doch ich/wir fahren immer in der Woche(Dienstags oder Mittwochs)

Das war erstmal alles was ich sagen wollte und wir sehen uns spätestens nächstes Jahr am Pier eines anderen Kutters wieder,ihr hört/liest von mir.

So diese Grüsse gehen raus an euch

Peter


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Was vergessen,
das geht raus an Bulli,
habt ihr gestern am Hafenbecken noch was brauchbares gefunden?
Schon gut,du bist ja der Stellvertreter,wenn du ´nen Vorschlag hast,lass hören.
Und STF,is die Kameralinse heil oder im Ars..?


Peter


----------



## Bulli (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Was vergessen,
> das geht raus an Bulli,
> habt ihr gestern am Hafenbecken noch was brauchbares gefunden?
> Schon gut,du bist ja der Stellvertreter,wenn du ´nen Vorschlag hast,lass hören.
> ...


 
Moin Moin
War leider nichts brauchbares bei:q 
Vorschläge wären ein Schiff aus Laboe, MS Karoline,MS HaiV oder doch wieder die Forelle?
Naja du machst das schon#6


----------



## angelcarsten (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hallo meine lieben


Es war wieder ein super geiles Wochenende mit euch allen.

Meine Tiefkühltruhe ist zwar nicht vollgeworden aber  volleingeparkt waren wir#c .

Und bei der nächsten Kreuzfahrt bin ich auch wieder dabei.

Sorry Kutterfahrt.

Bis denne Carsten


----------



## pitus02 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hallo an alle #h 
Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, es gibt da wohl nicht mehr viel zu sagen.
Fazit : Wie bei jeder Boardikuttertour habe ich wieder viele nette Leute bei einer SUUUUUper Stimmung kennen gelernt :m 
Bin bei der nächsten Tour auf jeden fall wieder dabei. Aber bitte nicht aus ....|sagnix |gr:


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@pitus02

Es wird im nächsten Jahr nicht aus ..... gestartet,das is schon mal Fakt.


----------



## guifri (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

hi rotzprotz (wie kommt man auf so nen bescheurten namen?:q )

dieser satz "Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei und besetze die Liste bis kurz vor Tourbeginn!" war für die gedacht, die ganz fest zugesagt hatten und leider doch nicht konnten  

aber wo du schon dabei bist:
kannst mich trotzdem vormerken...

@angelcarsten
ich hoffe beim nächsten mal wirst du wirklich zugeparkt, das ist für alle andern auf der straße sicherer....#d 

aber ansonsten biste ja bestimmt auch ein cleveres kerlchen|rolleyes #6


----------



## angelcarsten (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@angelcarsten
ich hoffe beim nächsten mal wirst du wirklich zugeparkt, das ist für alle andern auf der straße sicherer....#d 

aber ansonsten biste ja bestimmt auch ein cleveres kerlchen|rolleyes #6[/quote]


Das kannste laut sagen,und ohne scheiss ich war wirklich vollzugeparkt.

Aber egal ich fand  die Tour wieder mal Super wie immer.


Ps: Pasi und denke daran


Carsten


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Was vergessen,
> das geht raus an Bulli,
> habt ihr gestern am Hafenbecken noch was brauchbares gefunden?
> Schon gut,du bist ja der Stellvertreter,wenn du ´nen Vorschlag hast,lass hören.
> ...



Wie meinen ?????

Der  STF  #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



angelcarsten schrieb:


> @angelcarsten
> ich hoffe beim nächsten mal wirst du wirklich zugeparkt, das ist für alle andern auf der straße sicherer....#d
> 
> aber ansonsten biste ja bestimmt auch ein cleveres kerlchen|rolleyes #6


 

Das kannste laut sagen,und ohne scheiss ich war wirklich vollzugeparkt.

Aber egal ich fand  die Tour wieder mal Super wie immer.


Ps: Pasi und denke daran


Carsten[/quote]


Hi,Carsten,Voll warste,aber zugeparkt ?????|supergri|supergri


Der  STF  #6


----------



## ralle (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Trainingssamstag !


----------



## ralle (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

2. Einheit


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

*WER popelt da denn?????*


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=48137&d=1155580450


----------



## ralle (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

3. Einheit


----------



## ralle (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Dieses Bild bekommt einen Namen !!


Holz - äh  Glasauge sei wachsam !!  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



ralle schrieb:


> Dieses Bild bekommt einen Namen !!
> Holz - äh  Glasauge sei wachsam !!  :q




Erst popelt er und dann pennt er auch noch.... Angenehmer Mensch #6#6#6:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Moin ,


ralle schrieb:


> 2. Einheit


Ich kann da neben Honeyball einen Eimer endecken . Hat er ihn wieder für sein Essen gebraucht :q ?

Ansonsten war nach den Bildern und den Berichten ja wieder , jedenfalls untereinander, eine klasse Stimmung . Ich hoffe die nächste Tour findet eine wenig später oder im Frühjahr statt , dann bin ich wieder dabei :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## angelcarsten (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



ralle schrieb:


> Dieses Bild bekommt einen Namen !!
> 
> 
> Holz - äh Glasauge sei wachsam !! :q


 

Glasauge wo ist es |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Hendrik (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Über die positiven und negativen Dinge der Tour wurde ja bereits ausreichend berichtet #6
Honey, ich bin voll Deiner Meinung - sehr treffend wiedergegeben! Über den Skipper will ich jetzt kein Wort verlieren...
Möchte mich ebenfalls bei Sven und allen Helfern für den tollen Ablauf der Tour bedanken #6  So etwas ist nicht selbstverständlich und Kostet natürlich viel Zeit und Nerven - also nochmals ein dickes Lob :m 
Wie eigentlich bei jedem |kopfkrat  Boardietreffen habe ich wieder total nette Leute kennengelernt und alte Bekannte wiedergetroffen - alleine schon deswegen war die Tour ein voller Erfolg |supergri


----------



## Toto (14. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Ich find ja das Bild hier viel besser ... da waren wir mal beide gleichzeitig wach....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=48148&d=1155581396

von wegen popeln ... ich hatte da Dorschsch***** an der Backe kleben... aber sowas kennt Ihr ja ned, Ihr habt ja auch nix gefangen :q :q :q 

Auch von meiner Seite Danke für die Orga, war eine super Ostseekreuzfahrt, ruhig, erholsam und das Wetter war zumindest am Samstag beim Training richtig gut.
Alles andere diskutieren wir dann persönlich bei der nächsten Tour aus.

@ralle ...
ja das BIld bekommt nen Namen... "Ralle und das Abführmittel im Bier bei der BKT 07"  

@honey
kann ich so nur unterschreiben ....

So damit ist gut, war ne tolle Tour mit Euch allen, Manche seh ich ja vllt beim BB Cup auf Fehmarn, alle anderen bis dann an anderer Stelle im nächstes Jahr #h


----------



## Ines (15. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@hallo rotzprotz, gut, daß du das so bereitwillig übernimmst, die Organisation der nächsten Fahrt - 
da hast du dir ja eine dicke Aufgabe vorgenommen mit der Organisation nächstes Mal, erst mal Hut ab - und das mit den Gurkengläsern - wenn ich mir das so konkret vorstelle,  muß es ja auch nicht unbedingt sein - also wenn es anders nicht zu machen ist, dann ist es auch nicht so dramatisch mit dem Frauenklo:q:q:q. Jedenfalls soll eine Kuttertour mit Männlein und Weiblein an solchen Details nicht scheitern.
Ich fand die Tour jedenfalls richtig gut, Dorsch hin oder her, und ich bin gespannt, wie es das nächste Mal sein wird. Das Leben auf See ist sowieso das richtige Leben, und das noch gemeinsam mit lauter Angelverrückten zu erleben, ist einfach toll.

Also: Fortsetzung folgt, hoffentlich.

Bis die Tage, auf diesem oder einem anderen Kutter,

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Nordangler (15. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Jungs der Bericht ist online!!!

Sven


----------



## Honeyball (15. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> Ich kann da neben Honeyball einen Eimer endecken . Hat er ihn wieder für sein Essen gebraucht :q ?


:q :q :q 
Also, hömma, Micha !!!!|gr: 

Das ist mein Pilkereimer, da hängen meine Pilker drin.
'Nen :v -Eimer brauch ich nur bei extremen Gegenwind:m 

Aber lies mal unter meinem Nick...:m


----------



## Hardi (15. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Möchte meinen Unmut über die Schiffsführung auch noch mal kurz kund tun. Ich habe mich jetzt so langsam beruhigt und möchte dazu nur sagen, ich habe so was noch nicht erlebt....
Und damit ist jetzt gut bevor ich mich doch noch aus-:v .

Habe heute 'mal Küstentalk gehört, Karoline am Sonntag, 22 Dorsche ein Angler .... aus Ost-Holstein ... #6 
Wiederspricht zwar meiner vorherigen Info, ist aber Seriös.
Und nu ist wirklich gut.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Angler_AST (16. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

oha, das klingt ja alles spannend, was ihr mit/auf diesem Kutter erlebt habt - werde jetzt Samstag mit diesem unterwegs sein und berichten, ob es ähnlich abgelaufen ist!


Hat einer von Euch mit Claus schon gesprochen?


----------



## Nordangler (16. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Angler_AST schrieb:


> oha, das klingt ja alles spannend, was ihr mit/auf diesem Kutter erlebt habt - werde jetzt Samstag mit diesem unterwegs sein und berichten, ob es ähnlich abgelaufen ist!
> Hat einer von Euch mit Claus schon gesprochen?




Nein das kommt noch. Bitte auch, dass mir zu überlassen als Orga.


Sven


----------



## Die Gummitanke (16. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Jo, denn nochma Küstentalk.
Am Sonntag auf der For..le, ein Angler hoch mit 29 Fischen, alle gut gefangen.
Seriöse Quelle.

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Moin Leute!

Hab mir gerade die ersten Posts durchgelesen und bin sprachlos...
Wenn ich morgen zu hause bin zieh ich mir alles nochmal rein.

Bis denne 

Kai


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (17. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Hab mir gerade die ersten Posts durchgelesen und bin sprachlos...
> Wenn ich morgen zu hause bin zieh ich mir alles nochmal rein.
> ...



Sei froh,daß Du nicht dabei warst....:q:q:q:q


Der  STF  #6


----------



## Honeyball (17. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Sei froh,daß Du nicht dabei warst....:q:q:q:q
> Der  STF  #6



Das kannste so pauschal auch nicht sagen, wir hatten ja auch ohne Fisch genügend Spaß|wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (17. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Seeteufelfreund mach nicht unsere Tour schlecht!!! 

So schlimm war ich doch gar nicht.


Sven


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (17. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

@ Honeyball
@ Nordangler

Hallo,Hallo,es geht nicht darum was gewesen ist,ich habe nur den Unmut einiger Mitangler etwas wiedergegeben,darum sagte ich,er könne froh sein,nicht dabei gewesen zu sein,wer weiß
was sie mit ihm gemacht hätten....|gr:|gr:


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Nordangler (17. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> @ Honeyball
> @ Nordangler
> Hallo,Hallo,es geht nicht darum was gewesen ist,ich habe nur den Unmut einiger Mitangler etwas wiedergegeben,darum sagte ich,er könne froh sein,nicht dabei gewesen zu sein,wer weiß
> was sie mit ihm gemacht hätten....|gr:|gr:
> Der  STF  :g



Nix schlimmes!!! Nur leicht kiel geholt.|supergri 

Wir lieben dich doch Seeteufelchen.:l 


Sven


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (17. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Nix schlimmes!!! Nur leicht kiel geholt.|supergri
> 
> Wir lieben dich doch Seeteufelchen.:l
> 
> ...



Ich möchte auch nicht falsch verstanden werden....#6


Der   STF


----------



## Nordangler (17. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Du kommst aus Berlin. Da versteht ein Urdeutscher dich eh nicht.

;-)


Sven


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (17. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Du kommst aus Berlin. Da versteht ein Urdeutscher dich eh nicht.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> ...



Ich glaube wir beide sollten,bei der nächsten BKT 
nebeneinander Angeln,denn einer von uns geht " baden "
und ich bin es nicht......:q:q:q

Der  STF  #6


----------



## Nordangler (17. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir beide sollten,bei der nächsten BKT
> nebeneinander Angeln,denn einer von uns geht " baden "
> und ich bin es nicht......:q:q:q
> Der  STF  #6




Hoffentlich übernimmst du dich da nicht!!!:k 
Aber wenn du unbedingt Körperkontakt haben willst knuddel ich dich ne Runde.#h 

Sven


----------



## Honeyball (18. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

warm genug zum Baden war das Wasser ja |rolleyes :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

So endlich zu hause. Oh man wenn ich Eure Ausführungen 
so lesen muss ich mich echt wundern!

Letztes Jahr Top und dieses Jahr so ein Flop... 
Ich bin mal echt gespannt was am Ende raus kommt Sven.

Das ist mir bei 30 Ausfahrten von Eckernförde aus noch nicht passiert. 
Und jetzt so von 100 auf Null... schaun ma mal-

Schönes Wochenende

Kai


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hier mal das Paradebeispiel, wie es laufen sollte, wenn der "RICHTIGE KPT." dabei ist und das Ruder in die Hand nimmt......:r:r:r


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/show...&postcount=570


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Hier mal das Paradebeispiel, wie es laufen sollte, wenn der "RICHTIGE KPT." dabei ist und das Ruder in die Hand nimmt......:r:r:r
> 
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/show...&postcount=570




Funzt leider nicht ?????!!!!!!


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Hier geht er...... :q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1260927#post1260927


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. August 2006)

*AW: Boardikuttertour 2006!*

Jupp,hab ich gesehen,Danke !!!!


Der  STF  :g


----------

